# Stickler's Rebirth Log



## Stickler (Jun 24, 2022)

Ok, here's my deal.  I used to be very dedicated. Then after 18 years of trying to keep failing relationships, drugs, alcohol, and still trying to be the best long distance dad a person could be, I go and get a Fking DUI.  I had hit the gym off and on for 4 months here, off, then 1 year there, off etc.. point is I'm back at it.

Last year after taking about 5 years off, I  got a DUI.  Then I got back to the gym hitting hard and doing a light cycle. I figured I'd better gain some weight and get my strength back up b/c I THOUGHT I was going away for a while. 

I started at 211, hit as high as 230 while on gear.  Developed tendonitis and had to take 2 months after my cycle during PCT and dropped to 215 or so.  I gained strength, lost BF, and then started Adderall for ADHD so I'm also keeping water off.  I go back to the gym for 3 weeks, tendonitis again and take 2.5 more months off.  Went 2 times then lose my license from the DUI case.  3.5 weeks later (LAST NIGHT) I got my drivers license back.

So after loss of gains, more fat increases, injuries, then legalities,  I'm trying to start ALL OVER.  I truly feel like a newbie.  I have the knowledge, I've done it more than once, and I have an amazing support group.

Pics might come in time, but for now I'll start with just posting shit for accountability.   Any feedback is fine and I'll probably say shit like "I know," but I promise I'm listening. 

There are many people who crush it here and look better than I feel I EVER have, but I'm working with what God has given and what I can afford to properly eat and supps.

Don't expect too aggressive in the beginning as I'm actually starting to get paranoid about injuries because they were NEVER a problem before.  I'll try not to be a hypocrite on my own advice I'd give someone else but I KNOW my current situation isn't financially perfect. 

Thanks for letting me share, taking the time to read, and I'm going to work on forgetting what I USED to be and FOCUS on what I WANT to become.

Here goes:


----------



## Stickler (Jun 24, 2022)

Day 1:
6-23-2022
7am
2 cups of coffee w/ 2 Splenda, creamer
--
1pm
Grilled chicken breats, 1 head Romain,  half tomato w/ olive oil and red wine vinegar
--
2:30pm
Lat pull-downs 42.5 x12, 50x12, 60x9
Front plate later raise 10x21's, 25x21's,25x21
Tricep rope pull-downs 35x15,45x12,50x10
Seated leg curl 90x15,120x15,135x13
Standing Curl Bar 50x7,35x15,35x1  (left forearm tendons rolling during 2nd set curls, 3rd set no issues,bi's decent pump)
Hammer strength Iso Bench Press (open handed) 25x15,45x13,45x9
Dumbbell Shrugs 75x20,85x18
--
3:40PM
Protein shake in water 50mg whey protein, banana, 1 tbl spn PB
No cardio
--
6:50PM
2 Sandwiches total: 4 slices Italian Bread, 4 slices American Cheese,  4 Slices Honey cooked ham, 18 slices pepperoni,  mayo
12oz Diet Coke
------
If I get hungry I have 2 more chicken breasts and plenty of Romain lettuce and lunch meats.

Had 2.5 gallons of water today.

Caloric deficit but just getting back at it, need to lose stomach fat. Will increase healthy calories when I start cardio, also depends on budget


----------



## TODAY (Jun 24, 2022)

Respect to you for doing this, man.

I've been through similar ups and downs myself, and know how much of a mindfuck it can be to restart from what feels like square one.

What does your overall training split look like?


----------



## Stickler (Jun 24, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Respect to you for doing this, man.
> 
> I've been through similar ups and downs myself, and know how much of a mindfuck it can be to restart from what feels like square one.
> 
> What does your overall training split look like?


So right now for the first 2 weeks as suggested by a pro buddy of mine I'm doing just a full body, 1 exercise 3 sets @ 12-15 reps.  I'll either go EOD or 3 days a week for the first 2 weeks.

I traditionally almost ALWAYS run 1 body part per day 4-5 exercises 6-8 reps, over 8 reps try to increase by 10%, starting set goal is 80% of my 8 rep weight.  Total failure every set with negatives if possible. 

I've always had good response because I just like destroying myself at the gym. It clears my head and sets the tone for a relaxing evening. 

That being said I've gotta listen more to my body so I don't injure myself. I've got Fred Biggie Smalls as a local and good friend,  so I'm hoping he can get me started. He also specializes in post sports injury rehab and workouts,  but I'm always open to suggestions. 

I actually asked him about his rates today and just waiting for a text response to see if I get a "Friend of an IFBB Pro" discount, lol.  But his time is worth money so who knows. He also knows my diet will suffer due to high costs and I think THAT is where I'll suffer the most on this journey until I get better work than what I'm doing. 

IMO my BIGGEST  challenge outside of getting injured, will be keeping the proper quantity of clean calories in my diet. My ratios for now are either going to be fkd up by cheaper food so higher carbs/sat fats, or a deficit because it's a clean day.  It's gonna be a bit sloppy in the beginning I think, but I'll work the best of what I got.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 24, 2022)

Stickler said:


> So right now for the first 2 weeks as suggested by a pro buddy of mine I'm doing just a full body, 1 exercise 3 sets @ 12-15 reps.  I'll either go EOD or 3 days a week for the first 2 weeks.
> 
> I traditionally almost ALWAYS run 1 body part per day 4-5 exercises 6-8 reps, over 8 reps try to increase by 10%, starting set goal is 80% of my 8 rep weight.  Total failure every set with negatives if possible.
> 
> ...


If injury is a primary concern, maybe you need to give another look at the way you train. We’ll be able to give you some suggestions after you post your first workout. 👍


----------



## CJ (Jun 24, 2022)

Chicken, rice, frozen veggies are cheap bro. That's within your budget. 

You can do MUCH better than this meal... 

6:50PM
2 Sandwiches total: 4 slices Italian Bread, 4 slices American Cheese, 4 Slices Honey cooked ham, 18 slices pepperoni, mayo
12oz Diet Coke

That meal is absolute shit, not going to sugarcoat it.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jun 24, 2022)

Are you doing intermittent fasting?


----------



## Stickler (Jun 24, 2022)

CJ said:


> Chicken, rice, frozen veggies are cheap bro. That's within your budget.
> 
> You can do MUCH better than this meal...
> 
> ...


I don't expect you too. I was out of work for the last 3.5 weeks, so I'm back at it today. Once back on track I'll hit the store, but I agree. 

The diet coke was my treat for the day.  I usually drink more soda. All diet, but shit nonetheless.


----------



## CJ (Jun 24, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I don't expect you too. I was out of work for the last 3.5 weeks, so I'm back at it today. Once back on track I'll hit the store, but I agree.
> 
> The diet coke was my treat for the day.  I usually drink more soda. All diet, but shit nonetheless.


I have no issues with the diet coke in that meal. 🤣


----------



## Stickler (Jun 24, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Are you doing intermittent fasting?


No, just poor planning for the day. I also haven't reallocated my finances yet to focus on proper foods.  I typically get better at dialing it in as the first few weeks go by.  Hoping to have more calories and meals as the week goes by.


----------



## CJ (Jun 24, 2022)

Stickler said:


> No, just poor planning for the day. I also haven't reallocated my finances yet to focus on proper foods.  I typically get better at dialing it in as the first few weeks go by.  Hoping to have more calories and meals as the week goes by.


Good, get your Cals and protein dialed in to start. Try to spread the protein out throughout the day fairly evenly, over 4-6 meals.


----------



## Stickler (Jun 24, 2022)

CJ said:


> I have no issues with the diet coke in that meal. 🤣


I figured. 

The lunch meats are a staple around here. High in salt, but worked well when going keto. A quick meat roll up for a snack. At one point, 1/4 of my 20g worth of carbs came from American Cheese.  Shitty food layout, but brutally effective when in a pinch. I wouldn't recommend it as there's what feels like little nutrition and the body feels it...BUT in a pinch I stayed in ketosis.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jun 24, 2022)

Stickler said:


> No, just poor planning for the day. I also haven't reallocated my finances yet to focus on proper foods.  I typically get better at dialing it in as the first few weeks go by.  Hoping to have more calories and meals as the week goes by.


Makes sense, first days back are hard, but worth it (as you already know). 

If you have one near you,  look into a big box warehouse type store, Sam's, Costco type. I just scored a 30# if jasmine rice for $32 and a giant bag of chicken breasts for $16 I think.


----------



## Stickler (Jun 24, 2022)

CJ said:


> Good, get your Cals and protein dialed in to start. Try to spread the protein out throughout the day fairly evenly, over 4-6 meals.


Will do.  The next week's log will be rough on the food side and my BIGGEST weakness has always been meal prepping.  I know it has and I plan on focusing on that as soon as I can.  I expect criticism on my meals.

While looking for a new FT job, I'll be driving Doordash/Grubhub which means car all day. So either prep, shit food, or minimal meals.  That's my challenge while pulling in long days for the next couple weeks.

Just letting you all know ahead of time, I'm not ignoring the facts, these are just my challenge, and if I write them down they are easier for me to focus on.


----------



## Stickler (Jun 24, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Makes sense, first days back are hard, but worth it (as you already know).
> 
> If you have one near you,  look into a big box warehouse type store, Sam's, Costco type. I just scored a 30# if jasmine rice for $32 and a giant bag of chicken breasts for $16 I think.


Frozen chicken breasts?  How many lbs, do you remember?  Gotta make room in the family freezer if so.  I have a BJs membership, so if its there, I'll head there today.


----------



## CJ (Jun 24, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Will do.  The next week's log will be rough on the food side and my BIGGEST weakness has always been meal prepping.  I know it has and I plan on focusing on that as soon as I can.  I expect criticism on my meals.
> 
> While looking for a new FT job, I'll be driving Doordash/Grubhub which means car all day. So either prep, shit food, or minimal meals.  That's my challenge while pulling in long days for the next couple weeks.
> 
> Just letting you all know ahead of time, I'm not ignoring the facts, these are just my challenge, and if I write them down they are easier for me to focus on.


I'm in a vehicle all day long. Get this, it's worth every penny 100 times over... 

Hot Logic Mini - 12V Version - Black https://a.co/d/iT3TLNf


----------



## Stickler (Jun 24, 2022)

CJ said:


> Chicken, rice, frozen veggies are cheap bro. That's within your budget.


Noted.  Best suggestion on rice types to minimize carb loads?


----------



## CJ (Jun 24, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Frozen chicken breasts?  How many lbs, do you remember?  Gotta make room in the family freezer if so.  I have a BJs membership, so if its there, I'll head there today.


A 3 lb package of boneless skinless breast gers you 8 meals of chicken at 6 ounces per meal. That's about 40g of high quality protein per meal.


----------



## CJ (Jun 24, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Noted.  Best suggestion on rice types to minimize carb loads?


Doesn't matter, but white is digested the best. Get a giant bag for cost efficiency. It's pennies per meal.


----------



## Stickler (Jun 24, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'm in a vehicle all day long. Get this, it's worth every penny 100 times over...
> 
> Hot Logic Mini - 12V Version - Black https://a.co/d/iT3TLNf


BAM!! DEFINITELY the first purchase after my car payment. Probably have it by next week. I didn't even know something like this even existed!

Thank you.


----------



## CJ (Jun 24, 2022)

Stickler said:


> BAM!! DEFINITELY the first purchase after my car payment. Probably have it by next week. I didn't even know something like this even existed!
> 
> Thank you.


Don't get a cheap knockoff brand, I made that mistake already. The HotLogic one is high quality, I've had mine for years, no issues, still works flawlessly  

The cheap knockoff didn't last 1 month.


----------



## CJ (Jun 24, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Noted.  Best suggestion on rice types to minimize carb loads?


Btw, carbs aren't the enemy. Get that ridiculous idea out of your head.


----------



## Stickler (Jun 24, 2022)

CJ said:


> Btw, carbs aren't the enemy. Get that ridiculous idea out of your head.


Then help me reprogram my brain. I've pretty much spent my life fighting carbs since I did Atkins at 20yrs old.  About the time I started getting on boards for the first time 25yrs ago.  I can definitely do the research myself, it's just early and haven't gotten that far yet. 😴


----------



## CJ (Jun 24, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Then help me reprogram my brain. I've pretty much spent my life fighting carbs since I did Atkins at 20yrs old.  About the time I started getting on boards for the first time 25yrs ago.  I can definitely do the research myself, it's just early and haven't gotten that far yet. 😴


First things first, it's Cals in vs Cals out. Energy balance. If that's not in your favor, nothing else matters.

Macros are important, but Calories come first. After that it's your protein. A good ballpark target is hitting your bodyweight (in lbs) for your daily grams of protein. So a 200 lb fella would target 200 g of daily protein, with the vast majority coming from complete protein sources, meaning meats, eggs dairy, fish. The residual proteins in other foods do count, but they're lacking in one of the essential amino acids. Think of a puzzle missing a few pieces. Try to spread the protein out evenly over 3-6 meals.

You can gain or lose weight with high carbs or low carbs, they're not the enemy. But here's what I do as an example...

I'm currently dropping some bodyfat, so i keep the majority of my carbs in the pre, intra, and post workout windows to support my training and keep my muscles full of glycogen. I keep the other meals mostly quality meats, veggies, and healthy fats, like adding olive oil to a salad, or some avocado, or fatty fish like salmon.

Basically carb cycling. Is it the only way? Absolutely not, but it's just what I'm doing right now. There are different reasons to use different methods. I've tried soooo many different ways, and they all work, provided Cals in vs Cals out was on point.


----------



## Stickler (Jun 24, 2022)

CJ said:


> First things first, it's Cals in vs Cals out. Energy balance. If that's not in your favor, nothing else matters.
> 
> Macros are important, but Calories come first. After that it's your protein. A good ballpark target is hitting your bodyweight (in lbs) for your daily grams of protein. So a 200 lb fella would target 200 g of daily protein, with the vast majority coming from complete protein sources, meaning meats, eggs dairy, fish. The residual proteins in other foods do count, but they're lacking in one of the essential amino acids. Think of a puzzle missing a few pieces. Try to spread the protein out evenly over 3-6 meals.
> 
> ...


Good shit. Easy, straight forward, and thoughtless for general guidelines.  Thanks for thinking for me.  I can adapt the concept immediately without thinking.  Ok, not true. I'll have to think a little. 🤔


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 24, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Then help me reprogram my brain. I've pretty much spent my life fighting carbs since I did Atkins at 20yrs old.  About the time I started getting on boards for the first time 25yrs ago.  I can definitely do the research myself, it's just early and haven't gotten that far yet. 😴


High protein, moderate carbs, low fat.  There are other ways to do it, but to me that’s the easiest and best way. The most important bit is the high protein. 

Try to have a good amount of your carbs about an hour or two before your workout.  Carbs are energy for killing it in the gym.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 24, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Good shit. Easy, straight forward, and thoughtless for general guidelines.  Thanks for thinking for me.  I can adapt the concept immediately without thinking.  Ok, not true. I'll have to think a little. 🤔


Current science backs this up.

Low-carb diets are not superior to moderate-high carb diets for weight loss in the long term.

And they're significantly worse for retaining/building muscle.


----------



## Test_subject (Jun 24, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Current science backs this up.
> 
> Low-carb diets are not superior to moderate-high carb diets for weight loss in the long term.
> 
> And they're significantly worse for retaining/building muscle.


And workouts without carbs are just miserable. 

Not a fan.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jun 24, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Frozen chicken breasts?  How many lbs, do you remember?  Gotta make room in the family freezer if so.  I have a BJs membership, so if its there, I'll head there today.


Frozen and 5# bag.


----------



## Stickler (Jun 25, 2022)

Fck, here it comes:
----
7:15AM
2 Eggs, 4 Egg whites, 2 slices American Cheese, Cooked w/ Olive oil - 453 cals, 32g Protein (once I have more money will add veggies and chicken/steak)
--
11AM
Muscle Milk Pro - 220 cals, 40g Protein, 12 Carbs (1 sugar)
"One" Protein Bar - 220 cals, 20g Protein,  23 Carbs (1 sugar)
--
12:50PM
NOTE**Major fatigue (not sure if it's from lack of food or from Adderall wearing off, but this normally doesn't happen when I'm doing something other than driving for work)
--
1:15PM
Power Nap
--
2:45
1 Head Romain. 3 stalk celery, 15 slices pepperoni (150 cals, 14g fat, 5g protein),1.5 bone in chicken breats, 2 tbl spns Grated Parm Cheese, olive oil, red wine vinegar 
-- 
4PM
2 handfuls of raisinettes
--
5 vodka and diet ice teas
.  ...  never said I was perfect. 

Rip away gang...I know I went rogue


----------



## CJ (Jun 25, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Fck, here it comes:
> ----
> 7:15AM
> 2 Eggs, 4 Egg whites, 2 slices American Cheese, Cooked w/ Olive oil - 453 cals, 32g Protein (once I have more money will add veggies and chicken/steak)
> ...


Just keep working on improving it. You do seem to really love pepperoni though. 🤔😂

Nohing else food wise after the vodkas? No Mickey D's or Taco Ball? 🤔😏


----------



## Stickler (Jun 25, 2022)

CJ said:


> Just keep working on improving it. You do seem to really love pepperoni though. 🤔😂
> 
> Nohing else food wise after the vodkas? No Mickey D's or Taco Ball? 🤔😏


2 slices of domino's pizza - sigh. My girl bought it, I said no.. then when it got here I folded like a cheap suit. Lol @ pepperoni. Its an easy flavor additive and it's always in my house.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 25, 2022)

Stickler said:


> 2 slices of domino's pizza - sigh. My girl bought it, I said no.. then when it got here I folded like a cheap suit. Lol @ pepperoni. Its an easy flavor additive and it's always in my house.


It might be flavorful and convenient, but pepperoni is also _extremely_ calorie dense.

Ditto the cheeses


----------



## CJ (Jun 25, 2022)

Stickler said:


> 2 slices of domino's pizza - sigh. My girl bought it, I said no.. then when it got here I folded like a cheap suit. Lol @ pepperoni. Its an easy flavor additive and it's always in my house.


I knew you were leaving out post booze food!!!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Stickler (Jun 25, 2022)

I have a 1pm appointment with Fred on Friday. Told him I won't be hitting a stage, but want to get thick without injury. I'm excited.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jun 25, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Fck, here it comes:
> ----
> 7:15AM
> 2 Eggs, 4 Egg whites, 2 slices American Cheese, Cooked w/ Olive oil - 453 cals, 32g Protein (once I have more money will add veggies and chicken/steak)
> ...


I started with what I call "fat keto" too, basically the high fat, therapeutic version of keto invented to treat all the ailments. When I got serious I focus on higher protien, moderate fats keto and that's when the real changes started happening. Eventually I believe the lower fats and lower carbs contributed to overcoming my insulin resistant diseases, but I also think it might have contributed to my hormonal demise. 

(Please anyone correct me if I'm wrong here) I believe it's Layne Norton who took a ton of keto related science studies and brought that keto=shit testosterone and less than optimal for bodybuilding information to light. 

It's really hard to break those delicious high fat keto ways but my $0.02 of experience tells me that's exactly what will get things moving in the directions you want for you again. 

You like pepperoni? Fine, try turkey pepperoni or less of it to lower that total fat. You like eggs in the morning, perfect, but get a nonstick pan instead of cooking in oil. Or an oil spritzer (cheap on Amazon and probably my second favorite kitchen gadget), which would take my oil for cooking numbers from 10mL or so down to 2 or 3 to get the same results without all the greasy foods. You like cheese? Me too, but there are some really tasty reduced or low fat cheese available too. 


Anyways, I hope those two little tips help clean up those areas of your nutrition anyways. Like @TODAY mentioned, some of your choices are very calorie dense because of the fats. Reduce the fats and replace with quality meats and it's a small change with a huge impact overall. 


Keep up the log, I'm a sucker for a good redemption story.


----------



## Stickler (Jun 25, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I started with what I call "fat keto" too, basically the high fat, therapeutic version of keto invented to treat all the ailments. When I got serious I focus on higher protien, moderate fats keto and that's when the real changes started happening. Eventually I believe the lower fats and lower carbs contributed to overcoming my insulin resistant diseases, but I also think it might have contributed to my hormonal demise.
> 
> (Please anyone correct me if I'm wrong here) I believe it's Layne Norton who took a ton of keto related science studies and brought that keto=shit testosterone and less than optimal for bodybuilding information to light.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the feedback and the interest. Redemption has it's ups and downs but we all know work in equals work out (or however that goes).  Regardless,  I'll keep it going and maybe not at the moment, but once a bill or two is paid you'll see the diet changes as I hit the grocery store.


----------



## Stickler (Jun 26, 2022)

Yesterday was a wash, caloric deficit..and I skipped the available pepperoni! Lol.  I was at. Y gf's house. Unprepared and cashless at the time.
6-25-22
10:45AM
1/2 lb - ground beef/burger no bread 
--
11:45AM
2 eggs, 2 egg whites, 
--
12:45PM
2 portions of instant oatmeal (thought I was hitting the gym.. didn't)
--
6PM
Chicken quarter, salad
--------


----------



## Stickler (Jun 27, 2022)

6-26-2022
8:30AM
6oz steele cut oats w/half banana, 1/4 cup almond milk, 1/2 tsp honey, chia seeds
--
9:30AM
Seated Cable Rows 85x15, 120x15, 160x13
Icarian T bar 25x15, 45x15, 70x11
1 arm cable tri push/pull/cross 10x7/7/7, 15x7/7/7, 20x7/7/7, left 20x7/7(assisted) right 20x7/7/7 ((left Tricep is weaker maybe from tendonitis?)
Leg curl 70x15, 85x15, 100x12
Seated Incline DB Curls w/ left forearm strap  15x12 (rotation is uncomfortable try different exercise)
Standing Curl Bar 35x11 (left forearm tendons rolling), 35x 12 during (weakness, less discomfort if I don't grip bar firmly)
Hammer strength Iso Bench Press (open handed) 45x15, 55x13, 55x7
--
11:05AM
1/4 Chicken, 1/4lb pasta salad
--
2:15PM
5 meatballs, 2 chicken breasts, vegetable medley 
--
8:45PM
DAMNIT - 3 Hot dogs wrapped in crescent rolls. Smh.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 27, 2022)

Stickler said:


> 8:45PM
> DAMNIT - 3 Hot dogs wrapped in crescent rolls. Smh.


What sort of circumstances led to this tragedy


----------



## DLTBB (Jun 27, 2022)

Following and keen to see you get back on track. Less of the vodka and hot dogs please. 😆


----------



## Stickler (Jun 27, 2022)

TODAY said:


> What sort of circumstances led to this tragedy


Hunger and still at my GF's house. She made them for her and her daughter. Neither of which go to the gym.  However, if she didn't make anything I would have had nothing the rest of the evening.


----------



## Stickler (Jun 27, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> Following and keen to see you get back on track. Less of the vodka and hot dogs please. 😆


Those two things and the 3lbs of pepperoni sitting in my fridge. Sigh. It's now becoming a love/hate relationship.

Thanks for following. It'll be a bumpy ride in the beginning. I'm not starting with proper food, proper money to buy proper food, and off an injury. This is truly a rebirth from the ground up.  I'll be fully transparent even when I suck.

Not posting my before pics I took last week because I'll vomit. Going to wait until proper progress. 

Apparent word of the day: "proper "


----------



## Stickler (Jun 27, 2022)

I'm not overly sore or achy from yesterday's work out. Maybe because I had carbs 1hr pre-workout as you guys suggested?  Stay the course of EOD,  full body as suggested, or do another full body today?  Remember, coming off injury but I feel pretty good. Just don't want to hurt myself before Friday. 

Otherwise I might just start adding some cardio on my days off until I'm told otherwise. 

NOTE*** I'm pretty much broke, so today's diet will suck. Working all day, but food will be minimal unfortunately.


----------



## Yano (Jun 27, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Those two things and the 3lbs of pepperoni sitting in my fridge. Sigh. It's now becoming a love/hate relationship.
> 
> Thanks for following. It'll be a bumpy ride in the beginning. I'm not starting with proper food, proper money to buy proper food, and off an injury. This is truly a rebirth from the ground up.  I'll be fully transparent even when I suck.
> 
> ...


Cans of tuna , cans of chicken , cans of salmon , all fairly cheap , just maybe give it a rinse to get some of the extra sodium out of it. Spinach is good and you can get a big bag of it fairly cheap , I just use apple cider vinegar and some pepper n garlic for a dressing if i want it. Get you a big bag of tatos and a big bag of rice. Egg whites are a bit pricey but you can do a lot with them , from omelette's to just adding it straight into your protein shakes. Barilla makes a protein pasta thats not to expensive as well. 

I eat as cheap as I can , you can believe dat.


----------



## DLTBB (Jun 27, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I'm not overly sore or achy from yesterday's work out. Maybe because I had carbs 1hr pre-workout as you guys suggested?  Stay the course of EOD,  full body as suggested, or do another full body today?  Remember, coming off injury but I feel pretty good. Just don't want to hurt myself before Friday.
> 
> Otherwise I might just start adding some cardio on my days off until I'm told otherwise.
> 
> NOTE*** I'm pretty much broke, so today's diet will suck. Working all day, but food will be minimal unfortunately.


I think EOD will be fine for now. You don't have to be sore for it to have been an effective workout. Full body EOD is pretty solid when you're just getting back in to the swing of things. Cardio is never a bad idea though and could be added on the off days.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jun 27, 2022)

Stickler said:


> 6-26-2022
> 8:30AM
> 6oz steele cut oats w/half banana, 1/4 cup almond milk, 1/2 tsp honey, chia seeds
> --
> ...


Gotta say, you've definitely cleaned this up quite a bit. And embraced the carbs. And you know what still needs work. Nice job.


----------



## Stickler (Jun 27, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Gotta say, you've definitely cleaned this up quite a bit. And embraced the carbs. And you know what still needs work. Nice job.


Thanks! It's more about budget and learning the right ratios that will work for me. Also, if I'm being totally honest, never paid attention to timing for food around the workout schedule because my life/schedule were usually pretty unmanageable. Toxic habits/lifestyle bring chaos, which I used to thrive in. I just imagine how much better I'd look if I was able to remain consistent.  Now that 90% of that is more or less gone it's time to figure shit out and hopefully stay a bit more focused. 

I will give credit to my gf. She has been pushing steele cut oats on me for forever, and I always turned them down because of the carb fears.  So cudos to her for that, but boo to the damn hotdogs at night. Lol. Guess she's all about balance? I dunno.  

This will always be a continual work in progress.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jun 27, 2022)

Steel cut oats are the bomb, but I've been sticking to instant packets just to hit speed and convenience at this time in my life.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jun 27, 2022)

Jeeze, dunno what the double post was about. .  Sorry man


----------



## Stickler (Jun 28, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Jeeze, dunno what the double post was about. .  Sorry man


I don't even see it.


----------



## Stickler (Jun 28, 2022)

6-27-2022
7AM
1 cup of coffee, 1 sweet n low, half and half
--
12:45PM
2 Center cut pork loin chops, 4 forks full of leftover diced breakfast potatoes (not sure how they were cooked, assuming pan fried or baked on a cookie sheet. Just wanted a little flavor)
12oz Diet Coke 
--
5PM
Muscle Milk Pro 220 cal, 40g Protein 
--
7:50PM
Chicken cordon blue (starch based gravy), baked broccoli, zucchini, onion 
--
2 gallons of water
Less calories than I'd like but minimal activity today. Less cals in less cals out!


----------



## Stickler (Jun 29, 2022)

6-28-2022
7AM
2 cups of coffee, 2 equal,  half and half 
--
8:50AM - No appetite 
1 pork loin chop - had to choke it down (yeah yeah, jokes all around)
--
12:55PM
Chicken cordon blue (starch based gravy), baked broccoli, zucchini, onion,  4oz of leftover diced breakfast potatoes (not sure how they were cooked, assuming pan fried or baked on a cookie sheet. Just wanted need to add a carb for gym in a while
--
2:10PM
Power Nap (tired from lunch maybe carb sensitivity, ask doc at Thursday's appt)
--
2:45PM
Yard work
--
4:35PM
Hammer strength iso rows (each side)45x30, 60x15, 60x12
Front plate later raise  25x21's,25x21, 25x21
Hammer strength Tri push downs? 90x15, 180x15, 200x9 (no elbow pain)
Sled 200 (plus sled)x15, 380 (plus sled)x15, 470x13
Cable BB curl 25x15 (need forearm strap), 30x15 (w/ strap), 30x15 (w/ strap)
Life fitness cable chest press machine- cable flys 10x15, 20x15,  25x10
--
6:20PM
4 Hard Boiled Eggs, 1 20oz Diet Mt. Dew


----------



## Stickler (Jun 30, 2022)

6-29-2022
7:45AM
2 cups of coffee, 2 equal,  half and half
--
10:20AM
Sausage, egg, and cheese on a bagel (550cal 32g fat, 45g carb, 22g protien) NOT happy, but was in a major time crunch.
--
1:30PM
4 Hard Boiled Eggs, 1 Banana 
--
4:14PM
4 pieces of grilled sausage (half size links), peppers & onions
--
6:00PM
2 Chocolate chip cookies

HORRIBLE DAY w/ ZERO planning. I  got what I deserved.   1st discussion with coach tomorrow to see what my options and costs are.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 1, 2022)

Got myself a coach today!  Fred Biggie Smalls who was coached by George Farah.
-I got scanned and I'm disgusted w/ my results.  I'll post before pics after I get some progress.  I CAN'T do that to myself, just yet.  My BF% is WAY higher than I thought.

My calories were very low, mostly protein and veggies.  I didn't document today's meals, because they are of no consequence.  
--
Diet:
He gave me my diet for the next 3 weeks, so I have to go shopping tomorrow/Sat at the latest.  Whew, a LOT of changes happening here.  I'll document what I can once I get this train moving.
2320 calories
218.94g clean whole food protein
219.32g carbs
65.64g fat
-This diet style is going to be all new to me and I'm not going to fight it.  I've got to get used to eating the same exact thing until next check-in.  3 weeks from today.
--
Workout:
Waiting for that for tomorrow morning
-All I know is cardio x 6 days per week
--
Cycle:
We'll get to it when it's time (got some more work to do first)
------
I get scanned in again in 3 weeks and tweak from there.

He said I can get you into a "beach body" in 3 months, but I heard him say something about "November" when he read my body scan report.  I'm hoping I'm pleased by the end of summer and get more dense/thick by November.  I told him, I'm used to being a bigger guy and I want to look good, but I don't want to look small!
-Again, trusting the pro and his process
------------------
Dr.'s Visit.  It has only been my 3rd time as he's a new PCP for me.  I said, "Ya know, we don't really know each other, but I wanted to get your opinion on TRT/HRT."  He doesn't like the idea of prescribing HGH because it can cause (whatever he said).. AND THEN, he says.. "You can just order it off the internet."    I WAS LIKE WHAAAT?!   He DID however, say he prescribes Test but it all depends on my levels.  I nodded, and then was able to get a bloodwork script for Comprehensive Metabolic, All hormone values, Thyroid, Cholesterol, etc.  I told him I had good insurance right now, and he said.. well let's get a full panel done!  BOOOM.  Best Dr. I've had in a long time.

I did mention how my urine flow seems a bit less than satisfying and I thought I was having pressure on my prostate.  He said, b/c I don't have any family history of prostate cancer that unless something is seriously happening, they don't get the PSA checked until 50.  BUT, a "Cologuard" screening box is on it's way to my door, lol.
-
Overall I had a great day and got a TON figured out and in the mix.  Looking forward to pushing this transformation to a real start, and for once in my life responsibly and consistently.  A short week of changing diet and macros doesn't mean shit.  I lost 6lbs in 7 days (morning to morning weigh in), which is fine and dandy.. but I need to get this fuckin' show on the road.

Thanks for letting me vent/document and keep myself accountable, I appreciate your support thus far.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 1, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Got myself a coach today!  Fred Biggie Smalls who was coached by George Farah.
> -I got scanned and I'm disgusted w/ my results.  I'll post before pics after I get some progress.  I CAN'T do that to myself, just yet.  My BF% is WAY higher than I thought.
> 
> My calories were very low, mostly protein and veggies.  I didn't document today's meals, because they are of no consequence.
> ...


This is an awesome update! Congrats man, sounds like things are finally falling into place for you


----------



## Stickler (Jul 5, 2022)

Here's the diet I started yesterday. Will be doing this until I am told otherwise. My next check in is in 2.5 weeks.  Still need to grab Gatorade and the iso for my last snack.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 5, 2022)

Starting new workout routine today, but missed yesterday, so starting on "Day 2." Not my typical style, but following what my coach tells me.
-
Day 2: 
Db rows 4 x 8-10 (45x10, 65x10, 65x10, 65x8)
Prone grip  seated rows 4 x 8-10 hold each contraction 2 sec (60x10, 60x9, 60x7, 50x7)
Wide grip pulldowns 4 x 8-10 (85x10, 100x10, 120x7, 100x8)
Shruggs 5 x 12 hold contraction 3 sec negative (65x10 couldn't hold grip on left hand, 45x11-grip, 40x12, 40x12-almost lost grip)
Hammer curls 3 x  8-10 (15x10 -w/ forearm strap easy, 25x10, 30x8- almost lost grip left hand)
Barbell curls 6 x 6-8 5 sec negative each rep (35x8, 45x8, 45x8, 45x8, 55x7, 55x7)
----


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 6, 2022)

That fudge brownie iso is the bomb. Don't go too crazy on the liquid though, it dilutes the flavor a lot. I mix about 6-8oz, just enough to dissolve the powder.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 6, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> That fudge brownie iso is the bomb. Don't go too crazy on the liquid though, it dilutes the flavor a lot. I mix about 6-8oz, just enough to dissolve the powder.


I haven't bought it yet,  today is day 4 and I'm jacking with the process already,  sigh. Cash flow issue,  working on that right now actually. Either way,  thanks for the tip!  I'm just annoyed that my daily protien isn't @ per lb of body weight yet. Gotta resolve that asap.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 6, 2022)

This first routine is only 4 days working out. Workout Day 1,2 -Day 3 rest, workout Day 4,5, rest Day 6,7.  With 6 days of cardio. 

I'm assuming he's getting me back into the gym without injury, getting all body parts moving,  reducing inflammation and fat, with the clean diet and almost daily cardio.

Woke up feeling ZERO bloat. Not getting on the scale yet. Diet has my stomach feeling pitted half the time. Thing is I can't tell when I'm hungry or content. I'm hanging mostly in between. Like "almost hungry," lol.  It's weird. I only have zero hunger for about 1 hour after each meal/snack, and then I'm counting down the minutes to the next meal. 

Anyway, Day 3: Cardio - 30 min treadmill 132 BPM steady. 

It's already getting harder to increase my heart rate. Wtf.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 7, 2022)

Morning Weigh In: 207lbs down 1.5lbs since my first check in 6-30-22 (1wk), and I didn't take a crap yesterday. Wtf.  Gotta prep more rice and steak and it's pouring out. 😑


----------



## Stickler (Jul 7, 2022)

Anyone have any general comments other than my cholesterol?  I can tell you that I usually get tired after eating carbs.  I know there is a great thread by @TomJ but figured some input couldn't hurt.  This was done 6-30-22.

Plus I noticed the "total test" range goes as low as 264!  I mean wtf.


----------



## TomJ (Jul 7, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Anyone have any general comments other than my cholesterol?  I can tell you that I usually get tired after eating carbs.  I know there is a great thread by @TomJ but figured some input couldn't hurt.  This was done 6-30-22.
> 
> Plus I noticed the "total test" range goes as low as 264!  I mean wtf.
> View attachment 24347
> View attachment 24348


Are you on anything for this set of bloodwork? if not how long have you been off?


----------



## Stickler (Jul 7, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Are you on anything for this set of bloodwork? if not how long have you been off?


Not on anything, last pct was last 2 weeks in April into May.  I had just finished 1g test e/wk, 300mg tren e/wk about 14 weeks, and 10 weeks of winny tabs 50mg/ed.

Also, 20yrs ago I used to cycle t3 like candy, but have been scared to do it since around the age of 30.  If I could use it w/o damaging myself based off my labs, I'd like to if I can.


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 7, 2022)

The only thing I ever took that screwed my cholesterol that bad and elevated my ast alt like that was sarms. NEVER AGAIN. The ALT is not concerningly high and can be caused by excessive ibuprofen use. The cholesterol would worry me.


----------



## ftf (Jul 7, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Plus I noticed the "total test" range goes as low as 264!  I mean wtf.


My last results before TRT were 199. Your 450 is great after only doing 2 weeks PCT coming off that blast.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 7, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> The only thing I ever took that screwed my cholesterol that bad and elevated my ast alt like that was sarms. NEVER AGAIN. The ALT is not concerningly high and can be caused by excessive ibuprofen use. The cholesterol would worry me.


I just started a new clean diet on Monday, plus back to injury free workouts, and now adding cardio 6x's/wk.  I have another blood workup in 6 months per my Dr.'s orders.  Said they were sending out "info" on how to lower my cholesterol... I figure I'm already on it and should see progress.  I was having a LOT of processed high fat proteins thinking my "keto" weight loss would be fine, but as we can see I was very wrong.  I lost weight, but the fat definitely added to my frame.


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 7, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I just started a new clean diet on Monday, plus back to injury free workouts, and now adding cardio 6x's/wk.  I have another blood workup in 6 months per my Dr.'s orders.  Said they were sending out "info" on how to lower my cholesterol... I figure I'm already on it and should see progress.  I was having a LOT of processed high fat proteins thinking my "keto" weight loss would be fine, but as we can see I was very wrong.  I lost weight, but the fat definitely added to my frame.


Like Deli meats?


----------



## Stickler (Jul 7, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Like Deli meats?


yeah.  lots of pepperoni, ham, and turkey, not lean burgers, bacon, breakfast sausage, italian sweet sausage... .then add steak and chicken.  Most of carbs came from American cheese and not low salt either b/c the carb count is 1g per slice.  I would add spinach to try and offset my carb intake, but it obviously wasn't enough.

now my protein is whole food - chicken, lean steak, 4 eggs in the AM.  It may change on my next check in w/ my coach.


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 7, 2022)

Stickler said:


> yeah.  lots of pepperoni, ham, and turkey, not lean burgers, bacon, breakfast sausage, italian sweet sausage... .then add steak and chicken.  Most of carbs came from American cheese and not low salt either b/c the carb count is 1g per slice.  I would add spinach to try and offset my carb intake, but it obviously wasn't enough.
> 
> now my protein is whole food - chicken, lean steak, 4 eggs in the AM.  It may change on my next check in w/ my coach.


I lost a ton of weight on low carb (150lbs). My cholesterol was better than ever. I however did not prescribe to the high fat keto method. I did high protein and close to a balanced carb and fat but not at the same time. Tried to separate fats from carbs as far as timing. Roughly 60 carbs and 60 fats per day the rest all protein. Protein came from lean meats for the most part, I would eat bacon on Sunday mornings.


----------



## TomJ (Jul 7, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Not on anything, last pct was last 2 weeks in April into May.  I had just finished 1g test e/wk, 300mg tren e/wk about 14 weeks, and 10 weeks of winny tabs 50mg/ed.
> 
> Also, 20yrs ago I used to cycle t3 like candy, but have been scared to do it since around the age of 30.  If I could use it w/o damaging myself based off my labs, I'd like to if I can.


the cholesterol id definitely make a priority getting under control. thats significantly worse than mine is even deep in a full blast. 

everything else doesnt look concerning and like others have said, id say your total T looks good considering a short pct and coming off of a heavy cycle. Especially with tren since its metabolites are likely still suppressing you.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 7, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I lost a ton of weight on low carb (150lbs). My cholesterol was better than ever. I however did not prescribe to the high fat keto method. I did high protein and close to a balanced carb and fat but not at the same time. Tried to separate fats from carbs as far as timing. Roughly 60 carbs and 60 fats per day the rest all protein. Protein came from lean meats for the most part, I would eat bacon on Sunday mornings.





TomJ said:


> the cholesterol id definitely make a priority getting under control. thats significantly worse than mine is even deep in a full blast.
> 
> everything else doesnt look concerning and like others have said, id say your total T looks good considering a short pct and coming off of a heavy cycle. Especially with tren since its metabolites are likely still suppressing you.


Sounds good.  Think I need to worry about insulin resistance due to high glucose levels?  Like I said, carbs make me crash.  I was told by my coach it sounds like pre-diabetes.  I'll talk to him, but was thinking about taking vanadyl sulfate again to help w/ insulin resistance and trying to get my sugars down.  Might help w/ my workout routine energy and fat loss while I'm running clean.  I used to swear by that shit decades ago anyway.

EDIT:  OH, and I appreciate the input.  I've never used insulin, but did do about 9 months of growth when I was in my early/mid 20's.  Not that that has any impact on anything.


----------



## TomJ (Jul 7, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Sounds good.  Think I need to worry about insulin resistance due to high glucose levels?  Like I said, carbs make me crash.  I was told by my coach it sounds like pre-diabetes.  I'll talk to him, but was thinking about taking vanadyl sulfate again to help w/ insulin resistance and trying to get my sugars down.  Might help w/ my workout routine energy and fat loss while I'm running clean.  I used to swear by that shit decades ago anyway.
> 
> EDIT:  OH, and I appreciate the input.  I've never used insulin, but did do about 9 months of growth when I was in my early/mid 20's.  Not that that has any impact on anything.


A little outside my knowledge base, id defer to others with some more experience and those more educated. @Send0


----------



## Stickler (Jul 7, 2022)

7-7-22
I wrote this shit out as I was having the convo in my head. Tough day.. remember kids, don't skip leg day, just don't be that guy.. like I did way to often after a bad injury. I regret it now. 

Routine "Day 4":

Squats 5 x 6-8 3 sec negative each rep (haven't done squats in almost 20 years, fear of hurting my back so starting with no weight for form check and then moving up) - my form is garbage and my flat feet have me leaning forward. Can't go down as far as I'd like, but it's only my first day doing these so I need to get out of my head)  
45x8, 95x8(coach saw me, said widen stance turn feet. MUCH BETTER), 135x8, 185x8, 185x6 -gonna hurt tomorrow 

Stiff leg deads 5 x 8-10  3 sec negative each rep (never did these before, got help on form, I've avoided these due to fear of injury, makes me an asshole and it shows) 5 x 8x90

Leg press 4 x 15 2 sec pause in paused position the first 5 reps of each set do the next 10 Straight thru without pausing
-200x15, 290x15 (feeling fatigued), 290x15 (almost gave up @ 13, fucking GET IT PUSSY!!), 290x15

Lying leg curls 5 x 12 3 seconds negative each rep 70x12, 85x12, 3@85 dropped 3x70 total failure. Hamstrings are spent 

Leg ext 4 x 20 3 sec negative each rep 70x10, 25x15 (to failure, embarrassed at myself), 17.5x20, 17.5x20 (this negative and set count is kicking my ass)

Seated calf raises 4 x 15 hold stretch position 3 sec each rep 45x15, 45x15, 45x13, time is short today still gotta prep and work.. fuck

Cardio 25 min - treadmill 132bpm

I'm gonna be screaming tomorrow. Coach says to me on the way out, "have a good one."  I said FUCK YOU I'm gonna be dying tomorrow. He just laughed. I love it. 

Time to eat, and prep more food.  Work is not a definite, I can barely walk properly.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 7, 2022)

Fuck work.


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 8, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Sounds good.  Think I need to worry about insulin resistance due to high glucose levels?  Like I said, carbs make me crash.  I was told by my coach it sounds like pre-diabetes.  I'll talk to him, but was thinking about taking vanadyl sulfate again to help w/ insulin resistance and trying to get my sugars down.  Might help w/ my workout routine energy and fat loss while I'm running clean.  I used to swear by that shit decades ago anyway.
> 
> EDIT:  OH, and I appreciate the input.  I've never used insulin, but did do about 9 months of growth when I was in my early/mid 20's.  Not that that has any impact on anything.


I do not think you are at the pre diabetic stage yet. My wife is "pre diabetic" her doctor started saying she may be when her fasting glucose was 110 and started treating her when it was around 120. But the fasted glucose test is just a basic marker and is easily influenced. The better test to get to determine pre diabetes is the A1C test. If it is something you are concerned about add this test when getting your next bloodwork done. A normal A1C is below 5.7%, a level of 5.7% to 6.4% indicates prediabetes.

You may want to donate blood. This will lower the Hemoglobin and the MCHC.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 9, 2022)

Forgot to post this yesterday. 
Legs are sore as shit today. Lol, been a while..

7-8-22
-
Day 5: 

Incline flyes 4 x 12-15 3 sec negative each rep (25x15, 30x15, 35x15, 35x13) - all with forearm strap 
Barbell shoulder press 4 x 12 3 seconds negative each set (55, 55-left tendons rolling under strap, 55x9, 35x10 - forearm fatigue)
Incline rear laterals 3 x 25 (15, 10, 10) this rep count is killer
Close grip bench press 4 x 6-8 5 seconds negative each rep (45x8, 95x8, 115x7, 115x6)
Rope tricep ext 4 x 10 3 seconds neg each rep (50, 40x9, 30, 30) - I'm an idiot. I was doing 3 sec on positive motion smh
Rope crunches 3 x 20 (50, 70, 70)
Incline curls 4 x 7-9 3 sec negative each rep (15x9, 25x7 -weakness caused by strap but tendons can't do rotation on curls without pain and giving out, 25x8, 25x8)

Skipped Cardio,  mom is heading to the ER
--


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 9, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Forgot to post this yesterday.
> Legs are sore as shit today. Lol, been a while..
> 
> 7-8-22
> ...


Hope she's okay.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 10, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Hope she's okay.


Thanks!  She was rear ended in a hit and run and she's got neck and nerve shit happening.  It's getting progressively worse and now she's out of work for a week.  She's 70 and still does hair 3 days a week!  She pissed about money, she's pissed about not being able to do things for herself, but overall.. pissed about the money.  LOL.  

Either way, she's been resting since the ER Doc told her she HAD too, and now her boss (who is her best friend btw, which is all fck'd up), has to move her book around.  

As long as she keeps moving she'll be happy, but hates not being able to "lift things up so she can put them down."  

^^ now I know where I got the lifting mentality from.  Sorry dad, you're just "not that guy."  lol


----------



## Stickler (Jul 10, 2022)

So.. I REALLY tried to avoid this. But for the sake of accountability, transparency, and showing people that consistency and dedication can get the job done. I'm going to post my before pics WITHOUT progress pics.  Now that my post injury workout is being posted,  my diet is being posted,  my thoughts WHILE working out is being posted, and my coach recommendations are being posted... well fck it.

I thought I was going to jail, geared up, ate like a pig, and gained to 230.  Hurt myself and was out of the gym on injury for 5 months. I'm definitely a product of "do as I say and not as I do."  

This is me after PCT, back down to 212 @ 30% BF.  I fucking hate myself at this point. I was injured, and a fat fck.  Anyway,  here's to getting back to where I want to be, and showing other's  that ANYTHING is possible. 

THANKS @Trendkill 

For "encouraging me" to embarrass myself so that other's can see the struggle is real. Even if you have the knowledge, it doesn't mean you use it.  I'm the prime example. 

And yes, my profile picture is me, just a long time ago. 

not sure what else to say other than my previous credibility online now feels like total shit.  This is what happens after addiction,  2 divorces, and a toxic life of off and on "caring " about how you look and "taking care of business. "


----------



## Stickler (Jul 10, 2022)

Me. 19yrs ago


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 10, 2022)

Seriously this is great to see. Putting it all out there. You’ll look back on this in a year and have a tremendous sense of accomplishment.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 10, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Seriously this is great to see. Putting it all out there. You’ll look back on this in a year and have a tremendous sense of accomplishment.


My addictive personality says, "I better see results in 3 weeks!"  BUT, I know that's not realistic. That's what "almost " sobriety does for you. Brings things into perspective.

Anyway. It's all out there. Nothing but progress from here on out. All you fuckers watching will be amazed. I may talk to myself during workouts, but it's meant to churn the mind to get results.

Anyway, if you can handle the rambling. You'll see my work and effort with Fred Biggie Smalls' direction turn to results.  Yeah, it's kind of a schill, but credit will go where credit is due. He's my friend and if he can help reprogram my fucked up brain then I'll refer that mofo to anyone.

Thanks for listening gang.


----------



## TeddyBear (Jul 10, 2022)

It takes a big schlong to be as you front as you are, that kinda PP is how you’re gonna make the progress you want to see.

Good stuff, keep grinding, get a wig plus some stretchy pants and pretend to be Nacho Libre for Halloween if it doesn’t work out. Jk.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 10, 2022)

Thanks for sharing.  I agree with @Trendkill here, look back at these in one year and you'll be amazed at the p progress you made and happy you shared. Be the best you that you can be.


----------



## Yano (Jul 10, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Me. 19yrs ago
> 
> View attachment 24449


We all go through this shit man , Good on you !! we spend years tearing ourselves apart and it doesnt go back in a day ,you're totally right about that shit but we can do it. 

An hey if this will make you feel any better , you're before pic ,,, looks way better than mine


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> We all go through this shit man , Good on you !! we spend years tearing ourselves apart and it doesnt go back in a day ,you're totally right about that shit but we can do it.
> 
> An hey if this will make you feel any better , you're before pic ,,, looks way better than mine
> View attachment 24457


They had cameras back then?   Or is this a daguerreotype?


----------



## Yano (Jul 11, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> They had cameras back then?   Or is this a daguerreotype?


Pola-Rock .. Me Fred n Barney stopped by the camera shop after the Quarry closed one day and I picked it up for our vacation to Pebble Beach.


----------



## Yano (Jul 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> We all go through this shit man , Good on you !! we spend years tearing ourselves apart and it doesnt go back in a day ,you're totally right about that shit but we can do it.
> 
> An hey if this will make you feel any better , you're before pic ,,, looks way better than mine
> View attachment 24457


Proof in this pic I am the milk mans child haahha. I realize things close to the camera look bigger but ,,, look at my brothers arm over my the window , then look at my wrist n forearm .... and he's still that fucking skinny the lil puke !!!


----------



## Stickler (Jul 13, 2022)

Missed several days worth of log.  Here it is with all the good, the bad, and the ugly.
-
7-9-22
Day6: Off
----
7-10-22
Day7: Off
----
7-11-22
"Day 1: "

Bench press 5 x 6   3 sec negative each rep  (135, 185, 135, 135, 135) gym got over crowded and ego was battling motivation.
-
Below not completed, very annoyed,  feel slightly defeated. Regroup and retry tomorrow. 
-
Close grip pull-ups  4 x 8 5 sec negative each rep 
Incline bench press 5 x 8 3 seconds negative each rep 
Side laterals 4 x 12 
Reverse pec dec 4 x 8 3 sec negative 
Dips 3 x 12 3 sec negative each rep 
Cardio: 
-
"Redo Day 1" tomorrow when gym has less people skip day off Wed to do "Day 2."
-----
7-12-22
Morning weight: 204 down 4lbs in 10 days. Routine/Diet are working, just need to find energy. 

Day 2-> "Day 1 redo: "

Bench press 5 x 6   3 sec negative each rep  (135, 155, 175, 185) - move up next week
Close grip pull-ups  4 x 8 5 sec negative each rep (assisted pull ups - 145lbsx7, 135x7 -left shoulder tendons (medial delt) rolls, 125x5 -left shoulder is very uncomfortable, skipping last set)
Incline bench press 5 x 8 3 seconds negative each rep (95, 135, 135x7 assisted 8th, 95, 95)
Side laterals 4 x 12 (10, 13 left forearm pain, 10 forearm pain, 10 left forearm needs brace)
Reverse pec dec 4 x 8 3 sec negative (70, 110x7, 90x7.5 held half until failure, 70)
Dips 3 x 12 3 sec negative each rep (assisted dips I hate injury- 105, 115x8, 105)
Cardio 25min treadmill Steady bump 135-137 4% 3mph, maybe from meds
--
Actually had some energy tonight,  maybe due to running late on meals or schedule, or different crowd and not as crowded. Who knows. We'll see what time works for tomorrow. 

Lastly, I  missed meals today. Gotta get back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 13, 2022)

Why long negatives on every set of every exercise?  That seems both excessive and counterproductive.  You are going to be sore as shit.  What does your coach say about this?  Curious.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 13, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Why long negatives on every set of every exercise?  That seems both excessive and counterproductive.  You are going to be sore as shit.  What does your coach say about this?  Curious.


I didn't press him on it. I'm only a week into the routine. He knows where my injuries were.  I could speculate, but assuming has never gotten me anywhere.   I'll note it and ask. I am only sore for the typical 2 days after (during the first 2 weeks after a long break).  Surprisingly, I haven't been as sore as I thought I'd be and if I can't hit the reps he's asking for I'm at total failure. Crazy part is, none of my injuries are flaring up. BUT, my body tells me when I need to use that forearm strap, that's for sure.   I get the warning without the injury. 

Maybe he's maximizing my efforts so I'm not outgrowing my tendons. That's more or less what I did last year and ended up injured and out of gym for 6 months. Still get intensity without loading the weight (there.. I just went and assumed, but I'll definitely ask).

Good question.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 13, 2022)

you got me following',  will you keep a log @TID as well, like cowboy and I


----------



## Stickler (Jul 13, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> you got me following',  will you keep a log @TID as well, like cowboy and I


Sure, should I start from today or go back to the beginning so people can see full progress?

Also, I know there's no "right way" to do these logs but I'm doing this as an action and mental diary, thoughts as I have them, etc.  Does that work for people or do people usually just want the facts?  Either way, I'm doing it this way, just curious.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 14, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Sure, should I start from today or go back to the beginning so people can see full progress?
> 
> Also, I know there's no "right way" to do these logs but I'm doing this as an action and mental diary, thoughts as I have them, etc.  Does that work for people or do people usually just want the facts?  Either way, I'm doing it this way, just curious.


you can start from where you are at.  You can also mention that you maintain one at sister website.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 14, 2022)

I'm looking forward to logging differently because I have a baseline now and can show progress within each post. 

7-13-2022
Day 3: rest -> nope get in Day 2:

Day 2: 
Db rows 4 x 8-10 
-Last week: (45x10, 65x10, 65x10, 65x8)
-This week: (65x10, 70x10, 70x10, 70x9) +progress -wrist lift assisting strap left hand & left forearm strap
Prone grip  seated rows 4 x 8-10 hold each contraction 2 sec 
-Last Week: (60x10, 60x9, 60x7, 50x7)
-This week: (60x10, 60x9, 60x7, 50x9) +progress -these 2 sec holds by x5-6 are hard to hold and causing failure to happen quickly.
Wide grip pulldowns 4 x 8-10 
-Last Week: (85x10, 100x10, 120x7, 100x8)
-This Week: (100x10, 120x8, 100x10, 100x10) +progress  -tendon in medial delt rolls after fully stretching back to start position. Either need to stretch or work through it. (Note for coach)
Shruggs 5 x 12 hold contraction 3 sec negative 
-Last Week: (65x10 couldn't hold grip on left hand, 45x11-grip, 40x12, 40x12-almost lost grip)
-This Week: (65x12, 65x12, 65x12, 65x12) +progress -wrist lift assisting straps both (min grip fatigue=heavier, cleaner reps/sets   
Hammer curls 3 x  8-10 
-Last Week: (15x10 -w/ forearm strap easy, 25x10, 30x8- almost lost grip left hand)
-This Week: (25x10 w/ strap, 25x10 no strap, 30x9 no strap) +MAJOR progress +able to get heavier without straps
Barbell curls 6 x 6-8 5 sec negative each rep 
-Last Week: (35x8, 45x8, 45x8, 45x8, 55x7, 55x7)
-This Week: (55x7, 55x7, 55x5. 45x8, 45x8, 45x8) +progress -started higher b/c 45 was being used
Cardio 25 min treadmill 6% 3.6mph 136bpm

Super intense workout, sweat like crazy. It's nice to have a baseline to work with from last week.

Got all my meals in except last snack from diet because still putting all extra money in food. Hopefully will have some next week.
-----
7-14-2022
Day 4: -> nope Day 3: Rest

Morning weight: 203lbs. Down 5.5lbs in 12 days.

Tried to skip rest day today. Not gonna happen. Still sore from yesterday. Focus on work, cardio, and meals today.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 16, 2022)

7-15-2022
Morning Weight 202lbs. Down 6.5 lbs 13 days
Day 5-> never made it back 

Went to the gym and the leg room was packed with big boys putting in some work.  Note, don't go at 3:30pm.. ever.  If I don't make it tonight, then I've got to work out tomorrow even though it's supposed to be a rest day.

Cheated on diet and had a bowl of ice cream AND chips an quest dip. I was starving and couldn't resist.
-----
7-16-2022
Morning weight 207 -different scale, and bloated from diet cheat last night.

Day 6: Rest->nope get in Day 4: 

Squats 5 x 6-8 3 sec negative each rep
-Last Week: 45x8, 95x8, 135x8, 185x8, 185x6
-This week: 135x8, 185x8, 205x8 (got light headed), 205x5 (lightheaded bad, dropping weight), 185x7 +progress -coach smacked my wrist said I'm lightheaded bc my blood sugar is low. I didn't eat morning meal before coming in.  Also wants my ass to get lower and stick it out further. Gave me am Achilles stretch and inner groin/hip stretch to help with mobility.

Stiff leg deads 5 x 8-10  3 sec negative each rep
-Last Week:5 x 8x95
-This Week: 5 x 8x95, 115, 135, 135, 135x5 (back is fired up) +MAJOR progress -grabbed a Gatorade to elevate sugar, told by coach to add very slight knee bend, can't get all the way to ground due to inflexibility.

Leg press 4 x 15 2 sec pause in paused position the first 5 reps of each set do the next 10 Straight thru without pausing
-Last Week: 200x15, 290x15, 290x15, 290x15
-This Week:  200x15, 290x15, 290x15, 290x7 -fatigue showed only on last set, not sure why. Blood sugar is better but no fuel from food I'm assuming. 

Lying leg curls 5 x 12 3 seconds negative each rep
-Last Week: 70x12, 85x12, 3@85 dropped 3x70 total failure.
-This Week:  70x12, 85x12, 85x11, 70x9, 70x12 +MAJOR progress 

Leg ext 4 x 20 3 sec negative each rep
-Last Week: 70x10, 25x15, 17.5x20, 17.5x20
-This Week: 30x20, 30x20, 45x20, 45x20 +MAJOR progress 

Seated calf raises 4 x 15 hold stretch position 3 sec each rep
-Last Week: 45x15, 45x15, 45x13, skipped 4th set
-This Week: 45x15, 45x15, 45x15, 45x15 +improvement

Cardio 25min 5% 3.5mph 132bpm

Lesson here is eat right. Feeling great but sore. Good progress after last week. Happy with results.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 18, 2022)

7-17-2022

Bloated today not sure why.

Due to time, had to go to planet fitness. Other than a normal barbell bench, I should be able to do everything on the list. 

Day 7: Rest -> nope Day 5: 

Incline flyes 4 x 12-15 3 sec negative each rep 
-Last Week: 25x15, 30x15, 35x15, 35x13 -w/ strap
- This Week: 30x15, 35x15, 40x15, 45x13 +improved -w/ strap

Barbell shoulder press 4 x 12 3 seconds negative each set 
-Last Week: 55, 55-left tendons rolling under strap, 55x9, 35x10
-This Week:  HS Smith Machine (hate it) 50, 50 (WTF so much effort needed by triceps. Not feeling shoulders at all!!), 50x8, 30x7 -switched to behind the neck to hit shoulders, total fatigue is coming quick, not sure why. Triceps feel extremely week today in general. 
^^^ horrible ^^^

Incline rear laterals 3 x 25
-Last Week: 15, 10, 10 -this rep count is killer
-This Week: 10, 15, 20x19 +progress but not good enough 

Close grip bench press 4 x 6-8 5 seconds negative each rep 
-Last Week: 45x8, 95x8, 115x7, 115x6
-This Week:  55x13, 85x8, 115x8, 115x8 -life fitness chest press machine, trying to make it work

Rope tricep ext 4 x 10 3 seconds neg each rep
-Last Week: 50, 40x9, 30, 30 - I'm an idiot. I was doing 3 sec on positive motion smh
-This Week: 30, 42.5, 50, 50x7 +progress -neg are killer

Rope crunches 3 x 20
-Last Week: 50, 70, 70
-This Week: 72.5, 72.5, 72.5 +progress 

Incline curls 4 x 7-9 3 sec negative each rep
-Last Week: 15x9, 25x7 -weakness caused by strap but tendons can't do rotation on curls without pain and giving out, 25x8, 25x8)
-This Week: 20x9, 30x8. (Had to quit, late for a party!!)

No Cardio

Stuck to diet at the cookout. Fuck YOU awesome looking food and fattening desserts


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 18, 2022)

Stickler said:


> 7-17-2022
> 
> Bloated today not sure why.
> 
> ...


Way to go, chief!


----------



## Dex (Jul 18, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Day 1:
> 6-23-2022
> 7am
> 2 cups of coffee w/ 2 Splenda, creamer
> ...


How? I hit 124oz a couple times and it was coming out every 30-40mins.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 18, 2022)

Dex said:


> How? I hit 124oz a couple times and it was coming out every 30-40mins.


1st day back in the gym after 3 months out on injury,  body fat at around 30%, high salt intake,  and taking Adderall for ADHD. I think I was pissing every 40-60 minutes.

My water intake fluctuates now, but usually 2 gallons or less. My intensity and sweat during workouts now have seriously increased.  I go through at least a half gallon to a gallon while working out. 

If I was on gear,  I'd probably be taking in more daily because I sweat so much. If I get dehydrated from the Adderall I cramp up in my hands and feet. So always watching electrolytes and hydration.


----------



## Dex (Jul 18, 2022)

Stickler said:


> 1st day back in the gym after 3 months out on injury,  body fat at around 30%, high salt intake,  and taking Adderall for ADHD. I think I was pissing every 40-60 minutes.
> 
> My water intake fluctuates now, but usually 2 gallons or less. My intensity and sweat during workouts now have seriously increased.  I go through at least a half gallon to a gallon while working out.
> 
> If I was on gear,  I'd probably be taking in more daily because I sweat so much. If I get dehydrated from the Adderall I cramp up in my hands and feet. So always watching electrolytes and hydration.


How much Addy are you taking? I'm down to 20mg daily. I do get some cramps but I hate pissing every 30mins. My intake is only around 100-120oz daily.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 18, 2022)

Dex said:


> How much Addy are you taking? I'm down to 20mg daily. I do get some cramps but I hate pissing every 30mins. My intake is only around 100-120oz daily.


I'm currently at 2x 30mg per day,  but I think it's going up next Doc visit not sure yet.  It could end up being 3x90mg per day.  I eat and sleep normally while taking it and usually metabolize each dose in about 2.5-3hrs then I crash.

I prefer Vyvanse but my insurance didn't cover it and 350/month out of pocket isn't in my budget.

Currently get zero cramps.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 18, 2022)

Dex said:


> How much Addy are you taking? I'm down to 20mg daily. I do get some cramps but I hate pissing every 30mins. My intake is only around 100-120oz daily.


I officially blame you for me having to piss every 20-30 min today. I'm only a half gallon in and already going consistently. Lol


----------



## Stickler (Jul 19, 2022)

Ok.. this is a shit show of a day.. diet = fucked. Training = fucked (non existent).. BUT!

My son who lives 250 miles away decided to visit,  so we left for the beach. Get my kid 1 day in the ocean before summer ends.

So.. i grabbed the London Broil, grabbed the. Chicken breats and a cooler.. the already cooked asparagus, already cooked green beans.. got to grilling. Prepped for tomorrow and a foreign gym.. but I'll get it done. Didn't eat a bunch of shit.. took pictures of my resentments..and already set my alarm.

Fuck YOU great junk food.. and tomorrow.. good times and discipline at the same time.





For the record.. I ate ONE (1) cheese fry. FUCK YOU CHEESE.. AND FRY!  Together.. in a marriage of blissful awesomeness.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Jul 19, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Ok.. this is a shit show of a day.. diet = fucked. Training = fucked (non existent).. BUT!
> 
> My son who lives 250 miles away decided to visit,  so we left for the beach. Get my kid 1 day in the ocean before summer ends.
> 
> ...


Some days you just have to stop and enjoy the moment.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 19, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Ok.. this is a shit show of a day.. diet = fucked. Training = fucked (non existent).. BUT!
> 
> My son who lives 250 miles away decided to visit,  so we left for the beach. Get my kid 1 day in the ocean before summer ends.
> 
> ...


Man, look.

Quality family time is _infinitely_ more important than your daily macros.

Sounds like y'all had a fucking blast.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 19, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Man, look.
> 
> Quality family time is _infinitely_ more important than your daily macros.
> 
> Sounds like y'all had a fucking blast.


We are still having them. And other than a caloric decifit.. I didn't eat 1 damn ounce. .  So good times✔ .. not gorging ✔, gym for day 1 redemption set for tomorrow ✔.. good damn weekend if I say so myself.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 19, 2022)

So.. remember my previous pic.. where I was like annoyed and fat? I'm still not lean or huge.. but go check this next pic vs my previous pic. I mean.. 5 weeks at the gym afterinjury,  and sooo many other things, 15 days on diet,  and 11 days on new workout routine. 

Fat is there. But...  JUST check the before pics 5 weeks ago. Fucking crazy what a coach can do.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 21, 2022)

Just looked at the pics above. Smh, I'm getting too excited over small results, too soon to celebrate, push push PUSH!!
---
7-18-2022
Short vacation at the beach with my son and my girl.  No gym/no diet I caved.
-----
7-19-2022
Vaca diet/training = derailed. I brought my prepped food, and then said fuck it, cheat day or so.
-----
7-20-2022
Son left, ate 1 meal, was clean. Steak & asparagus 
No gym

Start back at it tomorrow. Which means Day 1 is a few days late. I wonder if that would be counter productive for muscle recovery to pull any remaining rest days to catch up on my schedule?
-----
7-21-2022
Day 4: -> Nope get Day 1
Morning weight after 3 day diet jump 204lbs, still down. 

It's going to be 104° and my gym is not well ventilated. I will have normal daily diet, but ran out of eggs. So, just 1 cup oatmeal 45 min before gym. Then normal foods rest of the day.

Bench press 5 x 6   3 sec negative each rep
-Last week: 135, 155, 175, 185
-This week:  155, 175, 185, 205x3 (need spotter), 185 +progress @proper set count, added weight just want spotter to help push me

Close grip pull-ups  4 x 8 5 sec negative each rep
-Last week: assisted pull ups - 145x7, 135x7, 125x5, skipped 4th
-This week: assisted pull ups - 125, 135x6, 125, 125x4.5 +light progress, changed to better form with less shoulder stress, proper set count, finding baseline

Incline bench press 5 x 8 3 seconds negative each rep
-Last week:  95, 135, 135x7 assisted 8th, 95, 95
-This week:  95, 135, 135. 135x7 (need spotter), 135x4 +some progress -no spotter, could have gone to failure 

Side laterals 4 x 12 
-Last Week: 10, 13 left forearm pain, 10 forearm pain, 10 left forearm needs brace
-This week:  13, 13, 13, 13 +progress -need forearm strap

Reverse pec dec 4 x 8 3 sec negative 
-Last Week: 70, 110x7, 90x7.5 held half until failure, 70
-This week:  110, 110x4.5 failure, 90, 90

Dips 3 x 12 3 sec negative each rep
-Last week: assisted dips I hate injury- 105, 115x8, 105)
-This week: 115, 125, 125 +good progress 

Cardio 25min treadmill 131bpm @ 4% 3.5mph

Overall good workout, great energy, no aggression though. It's weird to me, my hormones are fucked up I think. Tren definitely wrecked me i believe.

BUT, happy from todays results. Time for 2nd snack, load rest of meals, and get to working!
----


----------



## Stickler (Jul 22, 2022)

I took a picture at the gym for shits and giggles. My last pics I posted were 28 days ago. There's a difference. At least I can see it anyway. Had my shirt on, but I can see it in my shoulders amd arms. Just keep it going. Here's the pic before the workout 7-22 along with the last pic from 6-24:




Hey whatever,  some progress is better than nothing for this fatso.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 22, 2022)

7-22-2022
Day 5: -> nope get in Day 2:

Db rows 4 x 8-10 
-Week 1: 45x10, 65x10, 65x10, 65x8
-Last week: 65x10, 70x10, 70x10, 70x9 
-This Week:  70x10, 75x10, 80x10, 80x10 +MAJOR progress 

Prone grip  seated rows 4 x 8-10 hold each contraction 2 sec 
-Week 1: 60x10, 60x9, 60x7, 50x7
-Last Week: 60x10, 60x9, 60x7, 50x9
-This Week: 70x10, 85x10, 120x10, 160x5 +MAJOR progress Back is coming back slowly but surely (Single pully instead of double & short lat row bar, not full size straight lat bar)

Wide grip pulldowns 4 x 8-10 
-Week 1: 85x10, 100x10, 120x7, 100x8
-Last Week: 100x10, 120x8, 100x10, 100x10
-This Week: 100x10, 120x8+2 paused reps, 120x8, 120x7+1 paused rep +progress 

Shruggs 5 x 12 hold contraction 3 sec negative 
-Week 1: 65x10, 45x11, 40x12, 40x12
-Last Week: 65x12, 65x12, 65x12, 65x12
-This Week: 70, 80, 90, 90x9-lost grip w/ straps, 90x12 +MAJOR progress, just needed to rest a little longer between sets

Hammer curls 3 x  8-10 
-Week 1: 15x10, 25x10, 30x8 (no strap/lots of discomfort)
-Last Week: 25x10 strap, 25x10 no strap, 30x9 no strap
-This Week: 25x10 no strap, 30x10 strap, 35x9 strap +progress -if I want to get heavier I'll need the forearm strap to prevent tendon discomfort, OR work within my limits slowly <-- hard for me to think that way

Barbell curls 6 x 6-8 5 sec negative each rep 
-Week 1: 35x8, 45x8, 45x8, 45x8, 55x7, 55x7
-Last Week: 55x7, 55x7, 55x5. 45x8, 45x8, 45x8
-This Week: 55x8, 55x8, 55x8, 55x6, 55x6, 55x6 +progress 

Cardio 25 min treadmill 6% 3.6mph 131bpm

Don't know what happened, but I had aggression today that I haven't had in a while. The progression is nice to see.

PROGRESS OR MAJOR PROGRESS ON EVERY EXERCISE. GREAT WORKOUT!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jul 22, 2022)

Following along bro. Keep up the hard work, it's already paying off


----------



## Stickler (Jul 22, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Following along bro. Keep up the hard work, it's already paying off


Thank you! I appreciate the follow


----------



## PZT (Jul 22, 2022)

Looks like good arm gains!


----------



## Stickler (Jul 24, 2022)

7-23-2022
Day 6 Rest: -> Day 3 Rest
Morning weight 201.5 lbs

I'm sore as FUCK!  My coach has definitely designed this routine knowing I put intensity into EVERY set.  I believe the splits with certain rest days are placed where they are on purpose, because I definitely need that recovery day when they show up.

Lol, I was going to workout, but needed to focus on income, plus it's 95° and feels like 107°.  Gym is hot unless I get there early.  

Didn't make it and ditched cardio.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 24, 2022)

7-24-2022
Day 6 -> Day 4 (nope, pool day)
--
30 Day mark! Morning weight 200 lbs
Total loss 12.5 lbs 

So I've been back at the gym for 30 days. 3 weeks on my coach's diet and Tuesday will be 3 full weeks on his workout routine.  I have strayed a day or two here and there, but pretty much on point. I'm down a total of 12.5lbs since I've started. 

Woke up still sore.  I have my 1st 3 week check in and body scan tomorrow. It's supposed to be 99° and a feels like 110° with humidity today. The plan is to grill some food, meal prep for the next couple days, and then hit the pool and have some family time with my old man. 

Enjoy you Sunday because I sure am.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 24, 2022)

I brought my own meals, relaxing, had a couple of Pringles chips,  might have 1 ear of corn. However,  I have 1st check in tomorrow with my coach and I feel a bit bloated, not liking that at all. I'm hoping to not be holding any water weight since my weight is at its lowest so far in years. 

Last time I was under 200 was like 8 or 9 years ago because I had a sickness. Gotta keep this thing moving forward at all costs. 

If I'm gonna feel guilty about being bloated might as well be at my dads:


----------



## DLTBB (Jul 24, 2022)

Went through the last few pages, was a good read. Can see some progress between the pictures for sure. Keep at it man.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 24, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> Went through the last few pages, was a good read. Can see some progress between the pictures for sure. Keep at it man.


Thanks man. No stopping this train!


----------



## PZT (Jul 24, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I brought my own meals, relaxing, had a couple of Pringles chips,  might have 1 ear of corn. However,  I have 1st check in tomorrow with my coach and I feel a bit bloated, not liking that at all. I'm hoping to not be holding any water weight since my weight is at its lowest so far in years.
> 
> Last time I was under 200 was like 8 or 9 years ago because I had a sickness. Gotta keep this thing moving forward at all costs.
> 
> ...


Your dad gets all the hoes


----------



## presser (Jul 24, 2022)

great thread stickler and glad to see you over come adversity and still kick booty bro.. good job


----------



## Stickler (Jul 25, 2022)

presser said:


> great thread stickler and glad to see you over come adversity and still kick booty bro.. good job


Thanks bud.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 25, 2022)

7-25-2022
Had my 1st check in today (25 days since my first one):
*BODY CHANGES*:
*   -10lbs of fat 
   +3lbs of muscle
   -4% BF
   30.2% BF -> 26.6%BF -  NOT BAD for just 3 weeks and no help other than diet, exercise, and cardio.
   212lbs ->205 (I had a morning weight yesterday of 200.3 lbs., but drank water and had 2 meals so far            before my body scan).*
----
Full disclosure and could definitely be skewing the results is last time I was wearing my workout shorts during the scan, this time I was not. I don't care though, I'll take it, lol. *Down from 212 to 205 (I had a morning weight yesterday of 200.3 lbs., but drank water and had 2 meals so far before my body scan).

DIET CHANGES:*
He asked me what food I was sick of, I said none of at this point.  He added .25 ounces of beef to my diet, added .25 cup of strawberries to "snack 1," and switched my breakfast from 4 eggs & .75 cup oatmeal to 5 eggs whites + 1egg + .75 cup oatmeal.

Change of about 162 calories and a drop in 19.5g of fat.  Fat/Carbs are pretty much the same.

Here's the snapshot laid out by meals/snacks.  The last month I didn't actually do "Snack 3."  I have the money for the protein now.  So I'll accurately be hitting all the macros as I'm supposed to.






He gave me a sheet w/ "free foods" on it.  I was pleased to see celery, pickles, salsa, sugar free jello, sugar free soft drinks, and sauerkraut.  NOT, that I have anything to put the sauerkraut on and that shit makes me gassy as hell, but at least I know it's there if I'm desperate to eat something.  The rest was condiments/toppings/fat free dressings ... 

He didn't like I used half & half in my coffee.. told me to switch to Nestle Powdered creamer (but the link he sent me said it was "lite," and that shit wasn't in the grocery store I was at today.. mf'ers).

Last thing he smacked my wrist on was when I told him I can pretty much eye up my food w/o the scale now.  He said, "Use a scale, he still uses the scale.  We set certain things for certain reasons."  Then he handed me a "Tips to Be Successful" sheet.  What's the 1st thing on the sheet?  Measure all your foods.

*Routine Changes*:
  I'm supposed to text him tonight to get a new routine.  I told him I was just starting to get used to it and started making serious progress with some aggression.  He says, "Good, that's why were changing it."  I mean most people know the body is the most productive with change and loves to be surprised, but shit man, after only 3 weeks?!  Ok... you're the boss!  I'll post the new routine after I get it, and then of course daily as I have thoughts during the workout, end results and final comparison week to week.

*Supplement Changes:*
Time to flood the receptors boys and girls!  Lots and lots of creatine and protein powder!   I'm seriously juiced about moving forward.  LOL.


----------



## presser (Jul 25, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Thanks bud.





Stickler said:


> 7-25-2022
> Had my 1st check in today (25 days since my first one):
> *BODY CHANGES*:
> *   -10lbs of fat
> ...


keep rocking brother


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 25, 2022)

Solid progress Stickler.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 25, 2022)

Great job man. I weigh my food as often as possible. I try to guess before I put it on the scale, and I'm frequently surprised.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 26, 2022)

7-26-2022
Morning weight 199lbs - still losing weight 

MENTAL MIND FUCK YESTERDAY. My son found out his mom has colon cancer and this is the first I'm hearing about it. Found it early,  removed the pollip. She's confident everything will be ok, but I know she could be covering to keep my son calm, it's just what she does. He doesn't want me talking to her about it unless he gives me the ok and talks to her first. I was very happy yesterday morning, then distracted the rest of the day.

Saw coach this morning, he said he'll have my new workout tonight for tomorrow. So I'm just going to do "Day 4" aka legs since my lower back doesn't hurt today and I've neglected them for years. Not sure how the numbers will be.  We'll see.

Day 2-> nope Day 4 (next in the rotation anyway)

Added stretches to help with mobility per my coach's suggestion:

-Bo bar (whatever the fuck it is, large thick wooden pole) for shoulders and chest to stretch for squats. 20sec x3 left/right/above/below pull
-Calf stretch 20 sec each side x3
-Flexor stretch 20sec each side x3

Squats 5 x 6-8 3 sec negative each rep
-Last Week: 45x8, 95x8, 135x8, 185x8, 185x6
-This week: 135x8, 185x8, 205x8, 205x5, 185x7
-This Week: 135x8, 135x8, 155x8 (hard time getting low enough), 155x5 (form is garbage), 135x6 - BACKWARDS, in my own head.

Stiff leg deads 5 x 8-10  3 sec negative each rep
-Last Week:5 x 8x95
-This Week: 5 x 8x95, 115, 135, 135, 135x5
-This Week:  135x10, 135x10, 135x10, 135x10, 0 (heads not in it)

Leg press 4 x 15 2 sec pause in paused position the first 5 reps of each set do the next 10 Straight thru without pausing
-Last Week: 200x15, 290x15, 290x15, 290x15
-This Week:  200x15, 290x15, 290x15, 290x7 
-This Week: skipped (2 people alternating a ton of plates, no time)

How the FUCK do I lose a gallon water jug?!?!?  Not my kind of day. I'm out. I need to clear my head and make some money. 

Total waste of a fucking gym day.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 26, 2022)

Incredibly detailed log man. It’s a lot to read through, but I love it. Making real solid progress


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Jul 27, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Incredibly detailed log man. It’s a lot to read through, but I love it. Making real solid progress
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope it doesn't turn people off. I do it like a mental conversation while I'm training. The fact is, mental shit and just life in general can change the outcome of our intentions. Getting derailed is easy, and in the past it was easy for me to find an excuse to skip a day or not stay consistent. 

I'm trying to catch myself before I do it again and be fully aware of why I'm doing what I'm doing.

Glad you appreciate the journey. For me it's WAY more then just physical fitness,  so I'm taking full advantage of the input, questions, accountability, and constructive criticism that anyone wants to  give.  I'm sure some people just want the meat of the workout, but it all affects me so I talk myself through it. 

Thanks for following still and glad you enjoy it!


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 27, 2022)

I like the added color commentary. Helps shed a little light on the mental side of things.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 27, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I hope it doesn't turn people off. I do it like a mental conversation while I'm training. The fact is, mental shit and just life in general can change the outcome of our intentions. Getting derailed is easy, and in the past it was easy for me to find an excuse to skip a day or not stay consistent.
> 
> I'm trying to catch myself before I do it again and be fully aware of why I'm doing what I'm doing.
> 
> ...



You’re damn right man. I think most people appreciate the details, I know I do. It sorta puts a story to the workouts and journey, and I dig that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Jul 27, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> You’re damn right man. I think most people appreciate the details, I know I do. It sorta puts a story to the workouts and journey, and I dig that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably keeping me from developing a 2nd personality! Between that and having s voice here is cutting my therapy in half,  lol.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 27, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Probably keeping me from developing a 2nd personality! Between that and having s voice here is cutting my therapy in half, lol.



That’s success in my book. Good man, keep at it. I’m a huge mental health advocate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Jul 27, 2022)

7-27-2022
Morning weight 197.5lbs -> down 15lbs in 33 days
--
NOTES *DIET:
Had a major caloric deficit yesterday. Missed 3 meals. I've got to assume a little water will bring this back up.. but this shit is just melting off!

Update: 2 cups of coffee, about 30oz of Diet Mt. Dew, 5 egg whites/1 egg/ .75 cup of oatmeal brought me back to 200 by 10:30 am. 

Diet Soda is on my "free foods" list. Mental note, also bloated and curbs hunger. Limit use unless I need an easy way to hold over a meal in am emergency. Oh!!  Yesterday,  I had about 6x20oz Diet Mt. Dews instead of my water. Gotta ditch old habits. 
--
NEW WORKOUT ROUTINE:
NOTES *WORKOUT
Total set structure is different than before. Day 3 is legs and triceps, since legs were cut short yesterday, we'll go again today!
--
Day 3: 

Close grip bench press 4 x 10
-Last Week: old set requirements-55x13, 85x8, 115x8, 115x8 
-This Week: 115. 135, 135, 145x7 (need spotter for more) +progress 

Overhead tricep ext 4 x 15
-This Week: Not sure if DB or cable will ask went cable: 25, 42.5, 65x14, 57.5x10 +found baseline for cable tri ext

Leg ext 4 x 20 5 sec neg each rep  
-Last Week: 30, 30x 45, 45 (was 3 sec neg)
-This Week: 45, 60, 60 (2 sec pause @ 13 & 18), 

Must be leg day in this place. I didn't get my workout until 1pm or so and originally was going to do day 3 old workout which was rest, or I would have gotten here earlier. There's lines for everything. Doing Cardio and will be better prepared for time management on next day 3. Below is remaining exercises for the day:
Leg press 4 x 12-15 
Lying leg curls  4 x 20
Stiff leg deAds 4 x 12 (did yesterday)

Cardio  25min 6% 3.5 132bpm

Overall happy with the day, I my lunch steak/rice at the gym. Shit never tasted so fucking good. I was hungry after my workout.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 27, 2022)

Here's the next routine. There's shit on there I need to lookup and I've never done 50 pull-ups in my life let alone what he has me doing.

Looks like some exercises he's lowering reps, some adding longer negatives, removing some negatives, and super sets!

He also added another workout day. I'm assuming this is because I'm going to add "creatine" here as soon as possible.
--
Workout #2

Day 1:
Wide grip pull-ups 50 reps
Close grip pull-ups 50 reps
Db pullovers 4 x 20 3 sec negative
Cable crossovers 4 x 12-15
Lower cable pulls 4 x 12 3 sec hold on contraction
Decline Bench press 4 x 12 5 sec negative

Day 2:
Barbell shoulder press 6 x 12 3 sec negative
Side laterals 4 x 12/12 do 12 reps drop weight in half and perform another 12 reps
Reverse pec dec triple drop set 2 rounds 15-15-15
Db upright rows 4 x 12
Db preacher curls 4 x 12
Db incline curls 4 x 12

Day 3:
Close grip bench press 4 x 10
Overhead tricep ext 4 x 15
Leg ext 4 x 20 5 sec neg each rep
Leg press 4 x 12-15
Lying leg curls 4 x 20
Stiff leg deAds 4 x 12

Day 4: off

Day 5:
Rack deadlifts 7 x 8, 6, 5, 3,3,3,3
Standing calf raises 5 x 12-15
Seated calf machine 4 x 15 5 sec hold on Stretch
Hanging leg raises 4 x 20
Seated cambered shrugs 4 x 20 hold contraction 3 sec

Day 6:
Bench press 7 x 8,6,5,3,3,3,3
Incline bench press 4 x 6,6,12,20
Front plate raises 45 lb plate 50 reps
Reverse pushdowns 4 x 12
Underhand seated rows 2 warmups then one triple drop set of 12-12-12
Underhand pulldowns 4 x 12

Day 7: off


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 27, 2022)

Looks like a cool program!


----------



## Stickler (Jul 27, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Looks like a cool program!


He only had me on the last one for 3 weeks, then switched me up!


----------



## Stickler (Jul 30, 2022)

7-28-2022
Morning weight: 198.5 (high soda intake on the 27th)

Diet was almost perfect today, finally added last meal snack but ate 2 oatmeal raisin cookies. 

Day 4: off 
-----
7-29-2022
Morning weight 198.5 (very bloated, still too much soda, time to cut it back out)

Day 5: new exercises so no baseline on a few

Rack deadlifts 7 x 8, 6, 5, 3,3,3,3 (new exercise) '
-This Week: 135, 225 (WOW, didn't expect the jump to be so challenging), 255 (almost lost grip), 255 (wrist grip straps), 275, 275, 275 +these are FUN! -could have gone a little higher but 1st time wanted to be cautious 

Standing calf raises  5 x 12-15 
-This week: 160, 200, 240, 280x12 (couldn't get full range of motion after 12), 280x12 +this felt great 

Seated calf machine  4 x 15  5 sec hold on Stretch (was 3 sec)
-Last Week: 45, 45, 45, 45
-This Week: 45, 45, 55x12, 45 +slight progress (more calf exercises per week now, so think positive)

Hanging leg raises 4 x 20 
-This Week: 20, 20, 0, 0 -wiped my abs suck!

Seated cambered shrugs 4 x 20 hold contraction 3 sec  (was told to just use DB, couldn't find a bar)
-This Week: 65, 65 (almost lost grip w/ strap!), 65, 65 +holy shit, sitting is harder compared to standing q

No cardio: Need to eat and work

I LIKE this day!  I also believe I should be able to get in and out of the gym w/ this, not be in here for 2hrs and not even do cardio.  Overall, good day.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 30, 2022)

I'm a bit wrecked this morning. The racked deadlifts and the seated shrugs have my back FIRED up this morning. I had poor time management set up for today because I made shit financially yesterday. 

Today is slated for chest. I look forward to it, and it looks like it's gonna take me some time to get it done. I'm gonna have to wing it today with meals and time at the gym. 

Finding the proper balance for gym life and other real life activities  an be a real pain in the ass. Hoping to update log later with a gym entry, we'll see.  So much to do, so little time.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 31, 2022)

7-30-2022
Morning weight: 201lbs. Scale is going in different direction. Could be that period where fat loss and muscle gain are changing. Could be the couple cookies i ate last night.

Diet will be jacked today because poor time management and need to prep a ton of food. Didn't make enough money yesterday so meals and gym will be spotty. 

Made enough money, prepped all my food and SORE AS FUCK!  Those shrugs tore me up. Gym tomorrow on rest day.

Lastly, started Chantix today. Let's add a 19th attempt at quitting smoking to this fucking log. We'll see, i think I'm ready. 

Here's how it went 
Meal 1: cup of instant oatmeal 
Meal 2: awesome high protein bar that's more like a snickers "cake" thing, definitely not healthy but wanted to add carbs/fats




Meal 3: 4 hardboiled eggs
Meal 4: about 10 oz grilled chicken breast 2oz of block cheese

Tomorrow  doing day 6 of routine, got pool time in with dad.  Never forget what's important in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 31, 2022)

Those bars are good. Try his peanut butter and jelly flavor one too.

I had too many protein bars (of all types) my last run, that I've completely lost the taste for them. I can't even eat them anymore.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 31, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Those bars are good. Try his peanut butter and jelly flavor one too.
> 
> I had too many protein bars (of all types) my last run, that I've completely lost the taste for them. I can't even eat them anymore.


Those bars are definitely for jacked up meal days,  so I'll keep it in mind. Otherwise whole food protein is my new norm.


----------



## Stickler (Jul 31, 2022)

-----
7-31-2022
Morning Weight: 196.5lb down again!! (Less soda)
-
Day 1 Quit Smoking Challenge: no weird dreams or side effects, smoked a little less than normal 
-
Diet is fully prepped should be on point all day
-
Routine Day 6: 
Bench press 7 x 8,6,5,3,3,3,3
-This Week:   135, 185, 185, 225x1, 205x3 (lift & spot), 225(l&s), 225(l&s) +not bad, if I want to go heavy it seems a l&s are needed until I get stronger. 

Incline bench press 4 x 6,6,12,20 (was 5 x 8 3 seconds neg)
-LastWeek:  95, 135, 135. 135x7 (need spotter), 135x4
-This Week: 135, 155 (spot on last rep), 95, 85 -humbling realization how weak I am at inclines. 20 reps are fucking brutal

Front plate raises 45 lb plate 50 reps 
-This Week:   12, 11 (fucking HEAVY, started to really swing), 11 (only 16 more.. FUCK, there's 16 MORE!?!?), 6=40 -fucking spent 

Reverse pushdowns 4 x 12 
-This Week: 30, 40, 50, 60

Underhand seated rows 2 warmups then one triple drop set of 12-12-12 
-This Week: warmup 120x8, 120x8. Drop set: 160,100,55 (almost puked! WOW!!)

Underhand pulldowns 4 x 12 (can't believe I've NEVER done these before, wtf)
-This Week: 55, 70, 100, 120x9 +total failure 

No Cardio.
----
What a fucking workout. I like that this is at the end of week and on the weekend,  help keep me from skipping weekend workouts. 

I microwaved my rice at the gym, added my steak and hot sauce immediately after my workout. I'm amazed at how I'm craving and devouring this food.  It's surprisingly intense. 

I'm showing some vascularity in hands, forearms and some of my shoulders just from losing some fat. I like what I see so far, I can't WAIT for the next few weeks


----------



## Stickler (Aug 2, 2022)

8-1-2022
Morning weight 198lbs
-
Day 2 Quit Smoking Challenge: smoked a lot less, decided to make it challenging by not smoking in my car. I spend 80% of my day in my car. Smoked just over half a pack and starting to lose a little satisfaction from nicotine. Smoking with AM coffee will be my biggest challenge. It's pretty wild actually. No weird dreams, no other side effects so far.
-
Diet fully prepped,  staying on track, yesterday had a little chocolate and an oatmeal raisin cookie. For some read craving something sweet. 
-
Trying an evening workout due to my schedule today, hopefully enough people have left since its 7:15.  We'll see if I have intensity for the night,  either way give it all I got!
-
Day 1: 
Wide grip pull-ups 50 reps (used assisted,  lbs are amount of my weight lifted)
-This Week: 11x80, 14x100, 8x100, 8x110, 9x120 -I suck at pull-ups,  it'll change with more work.. just gotta practice 

Close grip pull-ups 50 reps (used assisted,  lbs are amount of my weight lifted)
-This Week: 15x100, 12x100, 15x80, 8x80 -still sucking at pull-ups 

Db pullovers 4 x 20 3 sec negative 
-This Week: 35, 40, 40x15, 40x10 -to failure, should have dropped but DB were being used

Cable crossovers 4 x 12-15
-This Week: 15x15, 25x12, 25x7/15x8 (drop set to finish reps), 15x15 -not impressed 

Lower cable pulls 4 x 12 3 sec hold on contraction 
-This Week: 35, 50x6/35x6 (this hold is brutal), 35x7/30x2,0 -spent, this needs major improvement 

Decline Bench press  4 x 12 5 sec negative 
-This Week: 45, 95, 115x10 (needed spot), 95 -my last gym (planet fitness) didn't even HAVE a decline bench. Need improvement, but the 5 sec neg is rough on such a short range of motion. Lots of stabilizers getting used.

Fuck Cardio


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 2, 2022)

Morning coffee without cigs is the hardest part of quitting. I don't know why they go so good together. 😟


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 2, 2022)

Man one thing I really love about your log is the transparency and honesty. That’s commendable. A lot of people don’t want to throw the negative stuff in there, like the soda and all. You’ve got your mind in the right place and you understand it’s not a sprint, it’s a marathon. You’re doing awesome and very self aware, that makes you even stronger in this journey. Not sure what it’s worth, but I’m proud as hell of you and it’s inspiring. Day in and day out, regardless of life’s stressors or temptations, you’re putting in the work. Even if the diet isn’t consistent, you are. I always enjoy reading your log. Keep getting after it bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 2, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Man one thing I really love about your log is the transparency and honesty. That’s commendable. A lot of people don’t want to throw the negative stuff in there, like the soda and all. You’ve got your mind in the right place and you understand it’s not a sprint, it’s a marathon. You’re doing awesome and very self aware, that makes you even stronger in this journey. Not sure what it’s worth, but I’m proud as hell of you and it’s inspiring. Day in and day out, regardless of life’s stressors or temptations, you’re putting in the work. Even if the diet isn’t consistent, you are. I always enjoy reading your log. Keep getting after it bro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really appreciate it.  If people are showing interest or giving criticism or anything at all, then my work is maybe helping someone else while you are all helping me. 

The reason I do what I do is because it'll help me dial in what needs to be changed. It truly eliminates all excuses as to why I may or may not be getting results. If the work isn't there, it's my fault. If the effort isn't there, it's my fault. If I'm not consistent, it's my fault. 

Another reason is so that 1) people who say steroids are magic and are used to cheat.. they can fuck themselves, because I'm not even cycling yet, and nothing happens without the work. 2) When noobs, or people hear us/me say what's your diet look like, how's your rest, your routine, and experience. People can see I'm not just regurgitating someone else's words, it's called experience. 3) The transparency shows that life and people aren't perfect. Our weaknesses can't be fixed without first acknowledging what they are and being aware of how it can be fixed the next time.

Progress is everything. It doesn't come without a plan, hard work, being consistent, and a willingness to constantly learn. It also doesn't come over night,  with or without PEDs.

All of those applied to any situation will lead to success in whatever you may venture in. I only wish I was capable of doing this my whole life.  Better late than never!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 2, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I really appreciate it. If people are showing interest or giving criticism or anything at all, then my work is maybe helping someone else while you are all helping me.
> 
> The reason I do what I do is because it'll help me dial in what needs to be changed. It truly eliminates all excuses as to why I may or may not be getting results. If the work isn't there, it's my fault. If the effort isn't there, it's my fault. If I'm not consistent, it's my fault.
> 
> ...



You fucking nailed that. Absolutely agree with it all. Happy to get to be a part of your log and your journey brother. This is the shit I love. Good for you man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 2, 2022)

Sorry. This one's long, skip sections if you need too, but today has more or less sucked so far.

8-2-2022
Morning weight 198.5lbs
-
Day 3 Quit Smoking Challenge smoked about the same as day 2, woke up not needing a cigarette right away.  Had a vivid dream of conspiracy and murder last night. Sorry ex wife #2.

Smoked 1.5 cigarettes during coffee, usually smoke 4 or 5.  Not jonesing for a smoke, so we'll see how far we can go today before another. Next challenge is after breakfast.

No smoke after breakfast and left the house without my smokes... BY ACCIDENT! Not front of mind, means less important. I LIKE where this is headed.  Okay,  enough of that today.
-
Diet fully prepped,  should be on point. 
-
Routine Day 2:  
Barbell shoulder press 6 x 12 3 sec negative 
-This Week: 45,55 (left forearm has had a slight ache all day), 65, 65, 65 (pause @ 10sec), 55 -ok I guess. Not having a spot will hinder gains on this due to forearm discomfort. This could be an ongoing issue. 

Side laterals 4 x 12/12 do 12 reps drop weight in half and perform another 12 reps 
-This Week:  15/8 (forearm pain, wtf!!!), 15/8 (if I don't grip the handle very tight it's easier to handle), 15/8, 13/5(for 9) -forearm is fucking up my day. This needs improvement but so much energy is lost dealing with this pain.

Reverse pec dec triple drop set 2 rounds  15-15-15
-Last week:  110, 110x4.5 failure, 90, 90 (was 4x8 3sec neg)
-This Week: 70/60/50, 60/50/30 -needs improvement 

Db upright rows 4 x 12 
-This Week: 10 (w/ brace), 10 (no brace), 13, 18 (pause @ 8) -this exercise will be my mental mind fuck. Having hard time w/ ego on this. Want to go heavier but the discomfort in forearm and clicking in left shoulder weren't comfortable. I definitely need to stretch.. well everyday from here on out.

Db preacher curls 4 x 12 
-This Week: 20x20lb/18x20lb (w/ brace, forearm problems and APPARENTLY weak as fuck right now), 10/10 (w/ brace too light), 13 (no brace, too light), 

+++^^^ WHERE THE FUCK IS MY HEAD?!^^^+++ 1st set for 20 reps?! Where did that even come from. Get your fucking head in the game dude, fuel your workout from current frustration. 

I just can't today.. mind is jacked up

Db incline curls 4 x 12 
-This Week: 0 0 0 0
-
Had a phone conversation that just got me frustrated, between that and my poor attitude from lack of smoking I think today. I'm leaving.

Frustrated and a SHIT gym day. Mentally aggressive and physically beat.  

Tomorrow will be better. Damn, I have a shit attitude right now. Silver lining is only 5 smokes so far and it's been almost 9hrs awake and this is the least I've smoked in a long time.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 2, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Sorry. This one's long, skip sections if you need too, but today has more or less sucked so far.
> 
> 8-2-2022
> Morning weight 198.5lbs
> ...


Are you religious at all? I personally am atheist these days, but I know a kind of spiritual prayer type solution that helped a friend and I quit smoking back when I was more religious 20 years ago. Lmk if you're interested. I'll pass it on.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 2, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Are you religious at all? I personally am atheist these days, but I know a kind of spiritual prayer type solution that helped a friend and I quit smoking back when I was more religious 20 years ago. Lmk if you're interested. I'll pass it on.


I'm a believer but I'm good on the prayer front at the moment. Thank you though.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 2, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I'm a believer but I'm good on the prayer front at the moment. Thank you though.


Lol I don't blame you, I'd wtf if someone came at me with that.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 2, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Lol I don't blame you, I'd wtf if someone came at me with that.


Hey man, I appreciate anything that can help the cause. Lol


----------



## Stickler (Aug 2, 2022)

My attitude needed a boost. Some endorphins needed to be released. For those in the know it had to be done. Now saved for cheat days!


----------



## PZT (Aug 2, 2022)

Stickler said:


> My attitude needed a boost. Some endorphins needed to be released. For those in the know it had to be done. Now saved for cheat days!
> View attachment 25752


Go cold Turkey and rely on food. Best bulking advice I could ever give


----------



## eazy (Aug 2, 2022)

Stickler said:


> My attitude needed a boost. Some endorphins needed to be released. For those in the know it had to be done. Now saved for cheat days!
> View attachment 25752


You're better than me. All of them would be gone in thirty minutes or less.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 2, 2022)

PZT said:


> Go cold Turkey and rely on food. Best bulking advice I could ever give


Thanks bud, but bulking isn't where I'm at right now. I guess its called a recomp? I'm still learning all the terms new and old all over again. I don't know. I've already had problems with fat!! (You've seen my pics right lol?)

Using Chantix and it's working! I just have a bad temperament today.


----------



## PZT (Aug 2, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Thanks bud, but bulking isn't where I'm at right now. I guess its called a recomp? I'm still learning all the terms new and old all over again. I don't know. I've already had problems with fat!! (You've seen my pics right lol?)
> 
> Using Chantix and it's working! I just have a bad temperament today.


Quiting sucks. The oral fixation only is terrible.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 2, 2022)

Choco tacos are the best! 🤗


----------



## Stickler (Aug 3, 2022)

8-3-2022
Morning Weight 199.5lb
-
Diet not prepped, wanted to get to the gym early because it was a long day. Will workout, prep, then work a strong uninterrupted day.
-
Day 4 Quit Smoking Challenge:
Didn't need a cigarette when I woke up, didn't need it with coffee. Had 2 in the past 4 hrs, had 14 total yesterday. Progress without real effort or pain so far. It's gonna happen and I'm excited about it. 
-
Routine "Day 3: "

Close grip bench press 4 x 10
-Last Week: 115. 135, 135, 145x7 (need spotter for more)
-This Week: 135, 155, 165x9+1(w/ spot) (asked a female for a spot, so fuck YOU ego, she looked like a power lifter anyway), 155 +MAJOR progress, met Hope and she asked me to spot her bench max. 

Overhead tricep ext 4 x 15
-Last Week: Not sure if DB or cable will ask went cable: 25, 42.5, 65x14, 57.5x10 +found baseline for cable tri ext
-This Week:  57.5, 65, 72.5x9, 65x14 (failure) +MAJOR progress (coach saw me across the gym mid set and said I'm looking way better!)

Leg ext 4 x 20 5 sec neg each rep  
-Last Week: 45, 60, 60 (2 sec pause @ 13 & 18), 45
-This Week: 60, 75, 75 (2 sec pause @ 9, 12, & 18), 60 +progress slow amd steady wins the race.. I'll gladly take it.

Leg press 4 x 12-15 (old was 2 sec pause on 1st 5 then 10 straight thru)
-Last Week: 200x15, 290x15, 290x15, 290x7 
-This Week: 200x15, 400x15, fuck it 600x15, ha hah.. wtf let's get it 800x14 + FUCK YEAH! -make sure not to blow out my "o-ring"  lol

Lying leg curls  4 x 20 (last routine 5x12 3 sec neg)
-Last Week: 70x12, 85x12, 85x11, 70x9, 70x12 
-This Week: 55, 70, 85 (l almost pissed myself lol), 70 +progress

Stiff leg deads 4 x 12 (was 5x8-10 3sec neg)
-Last Week: 135x10, 135x10, 135x10, 135x10, 0 (heads not in it)
-This Week: 135, 185x11 (wow, serious fatigue), 135, 135 +slight progress form is on point I think. Easier with no slow neg 

No Cardio: over 3hrs in the gym is enough. This week struggling on Cardio. Gotta figure out how to make sure I get it in even if I ha e to hit the gym twice. Not sure we'll see

IMPORTANT LESSON REMINDER:
My coach asked me today if I was in a bad mood yesterday. He said he could see it in my face and the way I was lifting. He was like, "Damn, someone needs to give that guy a hug or something. "  Lesson here is, nonverbal communication get noticed.

LESSON:  So when outside the gym, carry yourself as you want others to perceive you, because they will and they will judge you before you even get the chance to speak. How you look IS their 1st impression. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## PZT (Aug 3, 2022)

How many packs have you bought since you started to quit?


----------



## Stickler (Aug 3, 2022)

3


----------



## Stickler (Aug 3, 2022)

PZT said:


> How many packs have you bought since you started to quit?


That's your takeaway from today's log? Damn.   Lol


.. jk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 3, 2022)

Wow man what a fucking day in the gym. You put in a lot of work. Smoked that leg press. I’m glad you ended up getting so much work done after having a shitty day. You’re absolutely right about people picking up on body language and how you’re carrying yourself. Great work brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 3, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Wow man what a fucking day in the gym. You put in a lot of work. Smoked that leg press. I’m glad you ended up getting so much work done after having a shitty day. You’re absolutely right about people picking up on body language and how you’re carrying yourself. Great work brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man,  I was happy with the leg press! Can't wait for next week, and I never thought I'd day that about leg day. Lol


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 4, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Thanks man,  I was happy with the leg press! Can't wait for next week, and I never thought I'd day that about leg day. Lol


Damn dude - for real! I’d bet you’re making some serious wheels for yourself.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 4, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> Damn dude - for real! I’d bet you’re making some serious wheels for yourself.


To soon to tell. But thanks, I'll be sure to keep the log updated!


----------



## Stickler (Aug 4, 2022)

8-4-2022
Morning Weight 198lb
-
Day 5 Quit Smoking Challenge: I smoked 10.5 cigarettes yesterday. Down from 14 the day before. 
-
Diet:  Food just needs to put into containers but diet should be dialed in today. I had 4 Reese's PB Cups yesterday, not all at once. I guess I wanted something sweet. 
-
Routine:
"Day 4" - Rest

May do cardio today,  will be focusing on work but if money is decent there's no reason not to, will update later if I do.

Hope that hiring manager likes what the corporate recruiter said about me and schedules a 2nd interview soon. That would seriously change the trajectory of my life for the better.


----------



## DLTBB (Aug 4, 2022)

Smashing it Stickler and good job on the recent results with the fat loss etc. Keep it up man.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 4, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> Smashing it Stickler and good job on the recent results with the fat loss etc. Keep it up man.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 4, 2022)

Hey man good job on the reduction of cigs, I'm actually doing the same exact thing right now and got the patched on hand as well!


----------



## eazy (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Stickler (Aug 5, 2022)

eazy said:


> View attachment 25877


Yeah. Not sure where my head was at. Went a little mental apparently. ...

Now back to the regular scheduled program.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 5, 2022)

I counted 17 workout days out of 43. Did I miss something? Where’s the “intensity” bro? 

How many “cheat days”? Looks like every other day. 

Your “coach” has you doing stupid amounts of volume and if you’re not feeling it because it’s hot, your shoulder hurts, or the gym is “too crowded with bigger guys” you leave. 

A day. ONE day after starting the log you have five vodka iced teas. That’s when you thought you were going to prison for a DUI. WTF. A DUI where you could have killed yourself, could have killed another person or could have slammed into a family in a minivan. 

And you want acknowledgement for your “progress” so far? Sorry this is a “mean” and “tough” forum but you have made SMALL changes at best. Stop feeling good about that. This is supposed to be an ENTIRE LIFESTYLE CHANGE for you. If you do that, then you’ll earn my respect. But so far you lack all discipline. You make excuses and you want pats on the back for every little thing.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I counted 17 workout days out of 43. Did I miss something? Where’s the “intensity” bro?
> 
> How many “cheat days”? Looks like every other day.
> 
> ...


Fair enough.  I don't need acknowledgement. Sure, it's nice to hear but only if it's warranted. I don't want fake applause.  

I enjoy the forum, and yes, for new people it could be tough. All I was trying to do was point the kid in the right direction from the chat. It doesn't bother me in the least. I felt like you took my comment out of context, but maybe I was wrong. If so, I apologize if anyone or you took it in some negative way. It wasn't meant to be.  I like the board, how it's run, and the people here. 

My lifestyle IS changing, it just hasn't changed over night.  Everything is a constant work in progress. So I'm going to keep working on it.  The log, well its more for me to help keep me accountable, I do have a discipline problem. Always have, but that's part of what I'm working on. 

I do appreciate the feedback, all of it, even if its something I might not want to hear. 

All kidding aside,  thanks. I say that because if you or anyone else says, there's too much volume, or the holds are too much, or whatever..  it helps me write notes and ask my coach.  It may not have been something I thought of or questioned.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 5, 2022)

8-5-2022
Morning weight 198.5lbs
-
Diet:
Clean
-
Day 6 quit smoking challenge:
Smoked a little over a pack. I need to watch rest days.
-
Routine:
"Day 5"
Rack deadlifts 7 x 8, 6, 5, 3,3,3,3
-Last Week: 135, 225, 255, 255, 275, 275, 275
-This Week: 225, 275, 275, 275, 255, 255, 255 (all w/ wrist straps) +decent progress -back couldn't handle 295

Standing calf raises  5 x 12-15 
-Last week: 160, 200, 240, 280x12, 280x12
-This Week: 240, 280x13, 280x8, 260x10, 240x10 -misjudged my baseline fuck!

Seated calf machine  4 x 15  5 sec hold on Stretch
-Last Week: 45, 45, 55x12, 45 
-This Week: 45, 55, 55, 60 +progress 

Hanging leg raises 4 x 20 
-Last Week: 20, 20, 0, 0 
-This Week: 20, 20, 20, 10 -not good enough 

Seated cambered shrugs 4 x 20 hold contraction 3 sec  (was told to just use DB, couldn't find a bar)
-Last Week: 65, 65, 65, 65
-This Week: 65, 70x14, 65, 65 +easier to do but not enough to go up, maybe next week

No cardio: -apparently that's this week's trend. Gotta get it together, just want to reduce gym time. Today was 1hr 50min w/o cardio


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 5, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Fair enough.  I don't need acknowledgement. Sure, it's nice to hear but only if it's warranted. I don't want fake applause.
> 
> I enjoy the forum, and yes, for new people it could be tough. All I was trying to do was point the kid in the right direction from the chat. It doesn't bother me in the least. I felt like you took my comment out of context, but maybe I was wrong. If so, I apologize if anyone or you took it in some negative way. It wasn't meant to be.  I like the board, how it's run, and the people here.
> 
> ...



The possibility of going to prison for a DUI should SOBER you. I don’t know the circumstances of your DUI but that kind of thing should indicate that you don’t have a healthy relationship with alcohol. Btw, I’ve been sober since 2001 and I don’t miss it at all. 

The cigarettes and cardio are opposing. Which do you want? If you have an urge to smoke, think of how that shit makes you feel during cardio. You make poor eating decisions due to finances yet you can pay $9.00 for a pack each day? See how crazy that is? Btw, I use to smoke but quit cold turkey because that shit WILL KILL YOU. C’mon, you choose smokes? Stop it. Endure the discomfort for a period to come out stronger and better on the other side. 

You’re a good guy and you WANT to do the right things. Just follow thru. And I took “this place is tough” as an attack because from Day 1 here I’ve had that thrown in my face. There’s a lot of weak people here that think it’s “mean”. It’s not. I care. It’s incredibly frustrating when the good things I offer get masked by “he’s mean”.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 5, 2022)

Stickler said:


> 8-5-2022
> Morning weight 198.5lbs
> -
> Diet:
> ...


Damn. Nearly 2 hours w/o cardio. Just looking at todays workout, you have an awful lot of volume. That’s a lot of reps for deadlifts and if it’s at a weight that is close to your max, then it’s in itself going to be taxing but not necessarily going to build muscle. I wouldn’t count that 1st set. That’s still warmup weight. The 3 sets at 275 is working weight. You could end after that. But if you wanted “more” then one additional set at 255 to 5 or 6 reps would be fine. That “extra” 3 sets at 255 is useless volume that’s just grinding you down (and taking lots of time). 

Then ALL the standing calf raises followed by all the seated calf raises? Do you think all that is going accomplish more than a few working sets with more weight?

Weight = intensity
Enduring sets isn’t “intensity”

Up the intensity and you’ll be more efficient with your time.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Damn. Nearly 2 hours w/o cardio. Just looking at todays workout, you have an awful lot of volume. That’s a lot of reps for deadlifts and if it’s at a weight that is close to your max, then it’s in itself going to be taxing but not necessarily going to build muscle. I wouldn’t count that 1st set. That’s still warmup weight. The 3 sets at 275 is working weight. You could end after that. But if you wanted “more” then one additional set at 255 to 5 or 6 reps would be fine. That “extra” 3 sets at 255 is useless volume that’s just grinding you down (and taking lots of time).
> 
> Then ALL the standing calf raises followed by all the seated calf raises? Do you think all that is going accomplish more than a few working sets with more weight?
> 
> ...


Appreciate the feedback and well noted. Thanks


----------



## Stickler (Aug 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Then ALL the standing calf raises followed by all the seated calf raises?



Which ones would you focus on, standing or sitting in this case?  Or, would you do both and cut the amount of sets down?

I will say too, the sets/volume he had me doing with 3 or 5 sec holds/negatives are helping. Making this set of exercises easier at heavier weights. Maybe you know why better than me, as I said before, I'm literally doing what the coach tells me.

Also, is there a chance that the 5 second holds on the seated calf are designed to help me stretch my that area to help my form for squats?  My flat feet and lack of stretching over the years make it hard for to get as low as I'd like.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 5, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Which ones would you focus on, standing or sitting in this case?  Or, would you do both and cut the amount of sets down?
> 
> I will say too, the sets/volume he had me doing with 3 or 5 sec holds/negatives are helping. Making this set of exercises easier at heavier weights. Maybe you know why better than me, as I said before, I'm literally doing what the coach tells me.
> 
> Also, is there a chance that the 5 second holds on the seated calf are designed to help me stretch my that area to help my form for squats?  My flat feet and lack of stretching over the years make it hard for to get as low as I'd like.


They train different muscles (the soleus and gastrocnemius, respectively) so if calf growth is a priority, then do both.

That said, fuck calves forever.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 5, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Which ones would you focus on, standing or sitting in this case?  Or, would you do both and cut the amount of sets down?
> 
> I will say too, the sets/volume he had me doing with 3 or 5 sec holds/negatives are helping. Making this set of exercises easier at heavier weights. Maybe you know why better than me, as I said before, I'm literally doing what the coach tells me.
> 
> Also, is there a chance that the 5 second holds on the seated calf are designed to help me stretch my that area to help my form for squats?  My flat feet and lack of stretching over the years make it hard for to get as low as I'd like.


Volume does nothing. That’s all I was saying. I didn’t say anything about exercise selection or holds or eccentrics. But that’s the questions you ask. 

Do standing and sitting. Just don’t do endless volume just for the sake of volume. A set of 15 for example: you don’t get anything out of the first 10 reps and you only get something out of the last 5 (assuming you’re going to failure. If you are just stopping at 15 because your coach says do 15 then that’s an entirely wasted set. You need to up the weight. Multiple sets to 15 are entirely wasted. It’s pointless and just accumulates fatigue and wastes your time. Counterproductive to your goals. 

The eccentrics work better for muscle stimulus because you’re applying the load during the lengthening of the muscle which has been shown to be more effective than applying the load during the shortening of the muscle (contraction). 

Stretching the calf muscle isn’t going to help with squats. Try squatting to a box. You may just be scared of that depth. Also use a wider stance to make room in your hips. How can you sit on a toilet and not squat to that SAME depth? The mobility thing is always an excuse. 

Do you ask your coach questions? You’re paying him. See what his responses are and check with us back here. Coaches typically want you to “feel exhausted” after a workout so you feel like you did something. That’s not necessarily lead to bigger muscle development.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The possibility of going to prison for a DUI should SOBER you. I don’t know the circumstances of your DUI but that kind of thing should indicate that you don’t have a healthy relationship with alcohol. Btw, I’ve been sober since 2001 and I don’t miss it at all.


I had  lot of unchecked mental health issues going on and drinking was for sure a horrible coping mechanism. I had very bad impulse control, got distracted or bored very easily and could never see a plan through to the end. Not lazy, because my work ethic was strong,  but nothing was ever good enough for what I needed to accomplish. The problem was always setting the goals extremely high, and once I got close to accomplishing anything, an even higher goal was needed so there was zero sense of accomplishment or success.  That's why this log helps me realize that hard work has some results, and my thoughts are written here not looking for applause from others, its for me. Ive had to learn that small steps towards a large goal can be celebrated.  Maybe it's part of my therapy, i don’t know. 

These are not excuses by any means, I should have addressed these things way earlier in life.  Since my DUI, which was a beach weekend birthday celebration turned into poor decision making, I have had a few drinks, but not until after lots of therapy and mental meds. I don't crave it, it's not even THAT important, and since I've been focusing on my physical health, I really haven't had much of anything. I do act a bit loud and obnoxious when I drink too much for sure. I don't really miss it, but I am able to moderate if the occasion were to arise.  However it's far from a priority at this point in my life. 


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The cigarettes and cardio are opposing. Which do you want? If you have an urge to smoke, think of how that shit makes you feel during cardio. You make poor eating decisions due to finances yet you can pay $9.00 for a pack each day? See how crazy that is? Btw, I use to smoke but quit cold turkey because that shit WILL KILL YOU. C’mon, you choose smokes? Stop it. Endure the discomfort for a period to come out stronger and better on the other side.


The horrible part is the financial aspect was the 1st reason I wanted to quit, not even the health aspect..  BUT! The amount of work at the gym (even if it may be wasted volume) I've been trying to put into getting physically back on track properly was the real driving force that has me excited to quit. This is my 19th attempt, and sometimes I need help, so I got a quit smoking aid. Longest I've ever gone was 7 months cold turkey. But I agree.. between not drinking and not smoking thats $590 a month back into whatever else is important. I don't choose smokes, and I've failed many attempts on my own. I know I'll quit this time.



BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You’re a good guy and you WANT to do the right things. Just follow thru. And I took “this place is tough” as an attack because from Day 1 here I’ve had that thrown in my face. There’s a lot of weak people here that think it’s “mean”. It’s not. I care. It’s incredibly frustrating when the good things I offer get masked by “he’s mean”.


Again,  I apologize. I'm a fan of tough love, because the truth IS the truth. I respect you and many of the people here. I know that there are several here who know WAY more than I do, and I learn something new every day at this place.   Most of my knowledge comes from what I've read, personal experience, and some common sense. I try to back shit up with actual articles etc., but I'm no PhD, certified trainer, or formally educated in physiology or actual body mechanics.  I just know what I know and always eager to learn more.

Anyway, thanks for the follow up. I wasn't trying to be a douche or condescending. It was just an overall reference to the board members who are awesome, knowledgeable, but respect those who listen and put in the work. Otherwise, "they" meaning everyone are "tough."

The following thru thing is what I'm trying to do. This skill has been something I've been learning over the past year. I've come along way in regards to my own personal situation (not looking for pats on the back either) and I'm liking the direction I've been able to put myself, one step at a time...  and this is why I'm here. Making positive changes, making progress, and thankful to be apart of the community.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 5, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Volume does nothing. That’s all I was saying. I didn’t say anything about exercise selection or holds or eccentrics. But that’s the questions you ask.
> 
> Do standing and sitting. Just don’t do endless volume just for the sake of volume. A set of 15 for example: you don’t get anything out of the first 10 reps and you only get something out of the last 5 (assuming you’re going to failure. If you are just stopping at 15 because your coach says do 15 then that’s an entirely wasted set. You need to up the weight. Multiple sets to 15 are entirely wasted. It’s pointless and just accumulates fatigue and wastes your time. Counterproductive to your goals.
> 
> ...



I’m taking a lot of your feedback in as well and pondering some things. I love volume, but sometimes I think it’s more about therapy than anything for me. Are you saying that volume is pointless entirely, or only in reference to sticklers goals? If I can take something away from this, I absolutely will. Everything you’re saying makes absolute sense, I’m just curious. I agree that heavy weight just can’t be replaced, regardless. I like to rotate it all. But if there is something I can take away from this and implement into my training to help, I plan to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Do standing and sitting. Just don’t do endless volume just for the sake of volume. A set of 15 for example: you don’t get anything out of the first 10 reps and you only get something out of the last 5 (assuming you’re going to failure.


I always go to failure unless I hit the max rep count according to the routine. If hit the top number and form stays correct, then i up the weight. Typically that's what I do for every set and every exercise. 



BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The eccentrics work better for muscle stimulus because you’re applying the load during the lengthening of the muscle which has been shown to be more effective than applying the load during the shortening of the muscle (contraction).
> 
> Stretching the calf muscle isn’t going to help with squats. Try squatting to a box. You may just be scared of that depth. Also use a wider stance to make room in your hips. How can you sit on a toilet and not squat to that SAME depth? The mobility thing is always an excuse.


Ok.


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Do you ask your coach questions? You’re paying him. See what his responses are and check with us back here. Coaches typically want you to “feel exhausted” after a workout so you feel like you did something. That’s not necessarily lead to bigger muscle development.


I'm not really paying him much of anything because we're friends.  I have not asked him all these questions either,  I have been blindly doing whatever the routine has been. It had been 1st routine for 3 weeks, then he switched it up on me so I've only been working his routines for 4 weeks or so. 1 routine was 4 days workout 3 rest days. This one is 5 workout days, 2 rest days.  Also I am starting this after coming off of injury.  I told him I needed to reprogram the way I train because all I'm doing is hurting myself.

I'm definitely exhausted because I give it everything I've got when I'm training. I'll bring some of this shit up to him when I see him next.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 6, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I’m taking a lot of your feedback in as well and pondering some things. I love volume, but sometimes I think it’s more about therapy than anything for me. Are you saying that volume is pointless entirely, or only in reference to sticklers goals? If I can take something away from this, I absolutely will. Everything you’re saying makes absolute sense, I’m just curious. I agree that heavy weight just can’t be replaced, regardless. I like to rotate it all. But if there is something I can take away from this and implement into my training to help, I plan to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I’m assuming your goal is to drive hypertrophy. If your goal is strength, the training is entirely different. But for hypertrophy, volume drives SOME muscle growth. But it mostly results in muscle fatigue. Mechanical tension drives muscle growth. If you’re on Instagram, follow @liftrunbang (Paul Carter) he offers a lot of free info right there on IG. 

You can achieve mechanical tension thru volume but its not as efficient. I posted some of this in @The Phoenix log. 

Key word that gets misconstrued a lot is “intensity”.  It seems to be confused with “I did a lot of work”. Probably because in every day life we say “wow that was so intense”. But for our purposes, “Intensity” means weight on the bar.

Most guys do workouts that are “low intensity - high volume”. Moving the weight is easy to a point and then fatigue sets in. Then they grind thru the last 2 sets of 10 sets and feel like they “killed the workout”. Nah. The first 8 sets just did nothing. 

The opposite of that is what a powerlifter would use for peaking which would be “high intensity - low volume”. Heavy 90% to 95% of their 1 rep max for doubles or triples. This is more strength related and has less muscle growth (there’s lots of unbelievably strong little guys that are strong but not “bulky” because they train this way). 

Neither are very effective for hypertrophy.
You want a “high intensity - medium volume” program. Where you balance the volume to keep the accumulated muscle fatigue from effecting your next workout. Volume kills guys and inhibits future workouts. Tired for only the sake of being tired. 

You want the highest level of mechanical tension with rep ranges in the 8-12 rep area. Under that, the 12th rep is failure and the last 5 reps are hard enough to provide adequate mechanical tension to stimulate muscle growth. You should be straining to just move those last few reps. Like really straining. 

What’s the point of doing 6-10 sets of 12-20 reps if the first 4 to 8 sets are easy breezy? And if all 6-10 sets are easy breezy then congratulations, your just wasting time going thru the motions. Skip the fluff and go to failure on two sets. Increase the weight or add a rep the next time. If you hit a sticking point use drop sets or rest-pause or partial sets (5 reps to failure instead of 8-12 reps) to provide the additional stimulus that your body needs to promote growth. Guys “grind” 2-3 hours in the gym with little to show for it.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 6, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I’m taking a lot of your feedback in as well and pondering some things. I love volume, but sometimes I think it’s more about therapy than anything for me. Are you saying that volume is pointless entirely, or only in reference to sticklers goals? If I can take something away from this, I absolutely will. Everything you’re saying makes absolute sense, I’m just curious. I agree that heavy weight just can’t be replaced, regardless. I like to rotate it all. But if there is something I can take away from this and implement into my training to help, I plan to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's a quick and dirty answer:

There is a line past which extra volume becomes counter-productive. This threshold varies from person to person, but the gist is that adding volume for its own sake is likely to produce more fatigue than actual stimulation. Thus, the term "Junk Volume".

For most people, 3-4 truly *hard* sets of 5-20 reps (per exercise) are where the overwhelming majority of hypertrophic response comes from.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m assuming your goal is to drive hypertrophy. If your goal is strength, the training is entirely different. But for hypertrophy, volume drives SOME muscle growth. But it mostly results in muscle fatigue. Mechanical tension drives muscle growth. If you’re on Instagram, follow @liftrunbang (Paul Carter) he offers a lot of free info right there on IG.
> 
> You can achieve mechanical tension thru volume but its not as efficient. I posted some of this in @The Phoenix log.
> 
> ...


I know it's for @IronSoul  but thanks for the info,  this helps me a LOT.  Gives me the right things to say/ask the coach. I have so much fatigue at the end of everything. My rest periods are stupid long. If I rush my rest between sets, my next set is garbage.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m assuming your goal is to drive hypertrophy. If your goal is strength, the training is entirely different. But for hypertrophy, volume drives SOME muscle growth. But it mostly results in muscle fatigue. Mechanical tension drives muscle growth. If you’re on Instagram, follow @liftrunbang (Paul Carter) he offers a lot of free info right there on IG.
> 
> You can achieve mechanical tension thru volume but its not as efficient. I posted some of this in @The Phoenix log.
> 
> ...



Really appreciate this man. Hypertrophy is the way I train. You nailed that. I’m gonna check that guy out. I’d love to find a happy medium between it all. I think after reading this, it makes a lot more sense to me, and I can even reference it to how I’ve felt during some of my high volume days. Those first sets are a breeze, you’re right. I want that happy medium. Medium volume, high intensity. I’ve been playing around with a lot of variants the past few months. It’s easy for to fall back into old ways, so I try to keep that from happening. I think it’s more of a mental thing for me than anything. Even when I know and understand the science, sometimes mentally, I feel like, “bro, that wasn’t enough” I think I need to reflect a little and spend more time
In my planning for workouts right now. Mechanical tension is absolutely the priority in it, regardless. Thank you for your input and taking time to give me a serious response. Very much appreciated. 

Stickler, sorry to seem like I high jacked your log bro. When I see an opportunity to grow and learn, I take advantage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 6, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Here's a quick and dirty answer:
> 
> There is a line past which extra volume becomes counter-productive. This threshold varies from person to person, but the gist is that adding volume for its own sake is likely to produce more fatigue than actual stimulation. Thus, the term "Junk Volume".
> 
> For most people, 3-4 truly *hard* sets of 5-20 reps (per exercise) are where the overwhelming majority of hypertrophic response comes from.


5-20 is a big range. How do you figure out where the set ends without adding the junk volume.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 6, 2022)

Stickler said:


> 5-20 is a big range. How do you figure out where the set ends without adding the junk volume.


Well...

The set ends either at or just before failure.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 6, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Stickler, sorry to seem like I high jacked your log bro. When I see an opportunity to grow and learn, I take advantage.


No worries, I learned a lot from it. Glad you asked!  I don't always know WHAT to ask so this helps me a lot.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 6, 2022)

Actually reaching failure while maintaining decent mechanics is very much a skill. It takes practice.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 6, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Well...
> 
> The set ends either at or just before failure.


I'm used to that, so I'll figure it out.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 6, 2022)

Stickler said:


> No worries, I learned a lot from it. Glad you asked! I don't always know WHAT to ask so this helps me a lot.



That’s what’s great about this board brother. We can all learn and grow together. And sometimes that shit that is hard to read, is the best for us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (Aug 6, 2022)

I think some people receive the criticism of their training "not being hard enough" as a shot at their work ethic, when in reality they may just lack the experience to know what failure actually feels like.


----------



## PZT (Aug 6, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Well...
> 
> The set ends either at or just before failure.


Telling @RiR0 you said “or failure”


----------



## PZT (Aug 6, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I think some people receive the criticism of their training "not being hard enough" as a shot at their work ethic, when in reality they may just lack the experience to know what failure actually feels like.


Or some confusing mechanical failure with muscular failure


----------



## TODAY (Aug 6, 2022)

PZT said:


> Telling @RiR0 you said “or failure”


oh god


----------



## Stickler (Aug 6, 2022)

PZT said:


> Or some confusing mechanical failure with muscular failure


Ok. I got more to learn. Because I don't know the difference. I'll look it up.


----------



## PZT (Aug 6, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Ok. I got more to learn. Because I don't know the difference. I'll look it up.


mechanical = full retard
Muscular = proper fucking training 
Hahaha


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 6, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Ok. I got more to learn. Because I don't know the difference. I'll look it up.



Man we all, always have more to learn. I love all you fellas, straight up. We gonna get where we all want to, together. The great thing about you, you’re a man, you have an open mind, you listen, you take it all into consideration. You’re coachable. I think most of us here are, even the ones at the elite level. We know the ones who aren’t. Brother I’m so excited for you and your comeback. And as tough as some of this was to swallow, I know you took it like a man, reflected, had an open mind, and you’re willing to consider it all and grow. That’s what it’s about. Most people can’t do that. You can, and you are. Tough love is big on this board, but it’s for a fucking reason. We all fuxking need it, I know I do, but not everyone can handle it. You can, and you’re gonna learn and grow from it, with even more support than you’ve had before. Let’s gooooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 6, 2022)

PZT said:


> mechanical = full retard
> Muscular = proper fucking training
> Hahaha


Good, then I've been doing it right.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 6, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Man we all, always have more to learn. I love all you fellas, straight up. We gonna get where we all want to, together. The great thing about you, you’re a man, you have an open mind, you listen, you take it all into consideration. You’re coachable. I think most of us here are, even the ones at the elite level. We know the ones who aren’t. Brother I’m so excited for you and your comeback. And as tough as some of this was to swallow, I know you took it like a man, reflected, had an open mind, and you’re willing to consider it all and grow. That’s what it’s about. Most people can’t do that. You can, and you are. Tough love is big on this board, but it’s for a fucking reason. We all fuxking need it, I know I do, but not everyone can handle it. You can, and you’re gonna learn and grow from it, with even more support than you’ve had before. Let’s gooooo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud. I'm looking forward to continual progress and obviously I can't just do it on my own.  I want progress every day, even though I sometimes fight the process without even trying (diet cheats, smoking, etc).   That too, will get better.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 6, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Thanks bud. I'm looking forward to continual progress and obviously I can't just do it on my own.  I want progress every day, even though I sometimes fight the process without even trying (diet cheats, smoking, etc).   That too, will get better.


How's the chantix treating you, by the way? Any side effects yet?


----------



## PZT (Aug 6, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Good, then I've been doing it right.


Good cause 85 % on my gym life’s been full retarded. I even have lifting straps that say “full” “retard”


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 6, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Thanks bud. I'm looking forward to continual progress and obviously I can't just do it on my own. I want progress every day, even though I sometimes fight the process without even trying (diet cheats, smoking, etc). That too, will get better.



Fucking right brother. I’m here for it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 6, 2022)

PZT said:


> Good cause 85 % on my gym life’s been full retarded. I even have lifting straps that say “full” “retard”



Why does this fit you so well? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Aug 6, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Why does this fit you so well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cause it’s actually 100% true but they look cool asf lol


----------



## Stickler (Aug 6, 2022)

TODAY said:


> How's the chantix treating you, by the way? Any side effects yet?


I've only had 1 night so far with vivid dreams. Other than that,  I noticed my temperament is a little hotter than normal. Less tolerance for dumb shit, and when I get pissed, cigarettes are still effective at calming me down. Tomorrow starts a dosage increase, and I'm hoping it's more effective, because yesterday I smoked a pack, and today less but more than a half a pack. So there's some backwards traction happening. Once I find out where my cravings sit, I'll just start allowing less each day. 

My cravings are ALMOST zero. There's no jonesing for a smoke, just an edgy feel. I'll get there. I'm over smoking at this point, so it won't be long before I kick this. I'll give myself about 2 weeks if I don't quit before then. My son is visiting next weekend and I don't want to be grumpy while he's here.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 6, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I've only had 1 night so far with vivid dreams. Other than that,  I noticed my temperament is a little hotter than normal. Less tolerance for dumb shit, and when I get pissed, cigarettes are still effective at calming me down. Tomorrow starts a dosage increase, and I'm hoping it's more effective, because yesterday I smoked a pack, and today less but more than a half a pack. So there's some backwards traction happening. Once I find out where my cravings sit, I'll just start allowing less each day.
> 
> My cravings are ALMOST zero. There's no jonesing for a smoke, just an edgy feel. I'll get there. I'm over smoking at this point, so it won't be long before I kick this. I'll give myself about 2 weeks if I don't quit before then. My son is visiting next weekend and I don't want to be grumpy while he's here.


Just stop buying. That’s the best you can do. There’s none to smoke.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 6, 2022)

Look man, you can do this.

I know you didn't ask for it, but I'm just going to tell you how I quit anyway and hope maybe something will help.

It was like 20 years ago. I was in my 20's and fresh out of rehab, trying to be open to spirituality and shit. My friend Lisa quit before I did. She said she prayed to god every day, asking for the "willingness" to quit smoking, because she really didn't want to quit.

Now I have a background in psychology and social work. I'm mostly atheist. But I do believe prayer works for people who do it. The prayer changes the person.

I also realize now that a big reason I couldn't quit for so long was that I wasn't fully "willing" to. There waa stuff I still loved about smoking. Like we talked about, it was the morning coffee cigs, it was the social breaks outside talking to other smokers.

So I started doing what she told me to do and prayed daily for the willingness to quit. I started looking more at the parts of smoking that I hated (the smell on my clothes, the cost, the having to go to the store constantly).

Eventually I got to a place where I was fully willing to let it go, and I quit*. I used nicorette gum for a while, then changed to trident*.🤣

The other stuff is true though. I still do like going outside with the smokers too, I just don't partake anymore.

Hope that helps bro.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 6, 2022)

8-6-2022
Morning weight 200.5 lbs
-
Diet yesterday: perfect,  prepped for entire day.
-
Day 7 quit smoking challenge:
Smoked less than the day before. Had another bizarre vivid dream last night. Bought another pack, let's seriously see how long I can make this one last. Might be ready to drop it very soon.
-
☆☆ Got a lot of good feedback yesterday regarding volume, exhaustion, long recovery time, and wasted gym time, and proper fatigue. I'm going to tweak today. Not sure on baseline weights,  but as long as I can get a spot, then I'll push it as hard as I can where I think it makes sense. I'm not positive on which to exactly tweak.

Here's my only thought and concern,  which came to me last night after all the good info.  Hopefully, I get thoughts on this. My training style has always been HIIT. So, 3-4 exercises, 1 body part a day, 6-8 reps, 3-4 sets per exercise. If I break 8 reps I go up 10% weight, if I drop below 6 I go back to previous working level. Not sure if this is great or bad, but I've always been able to have "intense" workouts and be finished in 40 min before Cardio. 

The issue is, I've managed to get bad tendonitis in the past year to the point I was out of the gym for 6 months. I don't want to get injured again. My coach knows my injury issues and my concerns. I'm not arguing over volume w/ members, I'm just asking could my routine volume & sets/reps #'s have anything to do with strengthening around that area?  Just curious if anyone knows better.  

Now onto the workout 
-
Routine "Day 6:" -tweaked to lower volume and have proper intensity. (l&s) = lift and spot 

Stretched chest & shoulders 

Bench press 7 x 8,6,5,3,3,3,3
-Last Week:   135, 185, 185, 225x1, 205x3 (l&s), 225(l&s), 225(l&s)
-This Week: 185x8, 205x6 (goal was 6-8, l&s), 225x5 (goal was 6-8 l&s) +progress -left shoulder pain, don't really feel a full pump but moving forward

Incline bench press 4 x 6,6,12,20
-Last Week: 135, 155 (spot on last rep), 95, 85 -humbling realization how weak I am at inclines. 20 reps are fucking brutal
-This Week: 135x8, 155x8, 185x1 (came too low), 185x4 (l&s) -got fatigued quickly, pump is there, left shoulder discomfort 

Front plate raises 45 lb plate 50 reps 
-Last Week: 12, 11, 11, 6=40 
-This Week: 15 (20 sec rest),11 (60 sec rest), 10 (180 sec rest), 12 (30 sec rest), 2=50 +progress got 50. Now just need to increase reps per set, always loved these things.

Reverse pushdowns 4 x 12 
-Last Week: 30, 40, 50, 60
-This Week: 50, 70, 85x6 (rest 120 sec), 85x6 +progress goal was 6-8 on heaviest working set. 

Underhand seated rows 2 warmups then one triple drop set of 12-12-12 
-Last Week: warmup 120x8, 120x8. Drop set: 160,100,55
-This Week: 120x8, 160x8, 180x8/120×8/55×9 -crap, over shot my warmups 

Underhand pulldowns 4 x 12
-Last Week: 55, 70, 100, 120x9 +total failure 
-This Week: 70, 100, 160x4 (goal was 6-8, 60 sec pause), 140x7 +progress, i like the 2 warmups at 12, then 6-8 for heavy working sets.  Will lower warmups to 10 next week to try and hit working weight rep goals.

No Cardio.

Heading to a surprise 30th pool party for my cousin. Bringing my meals so no cheating today. Total workout time not including stretching and no Cardio = 1hr 10 mins.

Yesterday's feedback helped and was appreciated.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 6, 2022)

Shoulder pain and tendonitis are typically caused by poor form on the exercises. 

For bench, you should have your elbows tucked so they don’t flare out more that 45 degrees. You should also “grab” the bench between your shoulder blades and stop an inch short of full lockout. That prevents internal shoulder rotation. Try to “stretch the bar” that should allow external shoulder rotation. 

All those reps are contributing to injury. That’s NOT a high intensity training. You did 7 sets of flat bench. I told you last night the first two sets are warmup weights still and the sets of 3 are fluff volume that’s useless.  You’re not reading and now I’m feeling like your going to blame these bullshit injuries back on me. 

Another guy that doesn’t want to listen to advice. For fucks sake. I should learn by now.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 6, 2022)

And you plunk down $9 for a pack of smokes. Just STOP buying the fucking things. The “Warning May Cause Cancer” isn’t enough? Christ.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Shoulder pain and tendonitis are typically caused by poor form on the exercises.
> 
> For bench, you should have your elbows tucked so they don’t flare out more that 45 degrees. You should also “grab” the bench between your shoulder blades and stop an inch short of full lockout. That prevents internal shoulder rotation. Try to “stretch the bar” that should allow external shoulder rotation.
> 
> ...


No. I did 3 sets of bench

-This Week: 185x8, 205x6 (goal was 6-8, l&s), 225x5 (goal was 6-8 l&s) +progress -left shoulder pain, don't really feel a full pump but moving forward


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 6, 2022)

“I’ve always trained HIIT”

Do you know what HIIT stands for? You don’t.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Another guy that doesn’t want to listen to advice. For fucks sake. I should learn by now.


I DID listen. Sets reps next to exercise is the original routine. Wtf man, at least read before you accuse me of not TRYING.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 6, 2022)

Stickler said:


> No. I did 3 sets of bench
> 
> -This Week: 185x8, 205x6 (goal was 6-8, l&s), 225x5 (goal was 6-8 l&s) +progress -left shoulder pain, don't really feel a full pump but moving forward


185x8 warmup 
205x6 still a warmup 
225x5 working set but the weight is too heavy

Warmup to a weight that you can do to failure for 8-12 reps. 
Take a 3 minute break and do that weight again to failure. If you get both sets for 8-12 reps increase the weight next week. 
If you don’t get it, then do partial sets or drop sets, or rest pause sets.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 6, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I DID listen. Sets reps next to exercise is the original routine. Wtf man, at least read before you accuse me of not TRYING.


I’m out


----------



## Stickler (Aug 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> “I’ve always trained HIIT”
> 
> Do you know what HIIT stands for? You don’t.


High intensity interval training. Jesus man, now you're just trying to dog me.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 185x8 warmup
> 205x6 still a warmup
> 225x5 working set but the weight is too heavy
> 
> ...


Will do.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 6, 2022)

Stickler said:


> High intensity interval training. Jesus man, now you're just trying to dog me.


Who the fuck does “intervals” with free weights? You don’t know “intervals”. HIIT is cardio. Sprint for 20 seconds = interval. Walk for minute = interval. Repeat. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Stickler (Aug 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m out


It's a damn shame because I REALLY am trying to implement everything you're saying. I know there's plenty to learn and I still appreciate the feedback, I just said I did 3 sets after you said I did 7 and i won't listen. What's the issue with that?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 6, 2022)

Stickler said:


> High intensity interval training. Jesus man, now you're just trying to dog me.


No, HIIT is cardio / conditioning work, not weight training. How long are your set intervals?


----------



## Stickler (Aug 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Who the fuck does “intervals” with free weights? You don’t know “intervals”. HIIT is cardio. Sprint for 20 seconds = interval. Walk for minute = interval. Repeat. 🤦‍♂️


Then I've trained wrong my entire life. If that's the case,  then it's a good thing I'm being told that. Which between that and apparantly some improper form (I'll get my form checked) could explain why I'm getting injured. 

I'm not asking for help because I think I  know everything.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 6, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Then I've trained wrong my entire life. If that's the case,  then it's a good thing I'm being told that. Which between that and apparantly some improper form (I'll get my form checked) could explain why I'm getting injured.
> 
> I'm not asking for help because I think I  know everything.


You say I’m dogging you but you don’t speak the language. How is anyone supposed to help you when you “blindly follow your coach” but second guess all the FREE advice you get here? It’s a mess.


----------



## Atxmarcus (Aug 6, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Ok, here's my deal.  I used to be very dedicated. Then after 18 years of trying to keep failing relationships, drugs, alcohol, and still trying to be the best long distance dad a person could be, I go and get a Fking DUI.  I had hit the gym off and on for 4 months here, off, then 1 year there, off etc.. point is I'm back at it.
> 
> Last year after taking about 5 years off, I  got a DUI.  Then I got back to the gym hitting hard and doing a light cycle. I figured I'd better gain some weight and get my strength back up b/c I THOUGHT I was going away for a while.
> 
> ...





Stickler said:


> Ok, here's my deal.  I used to be very dedicated. Then after 18 years of trying to keep failing relationships, drugs, alcohol, and still trying to be the best long distance dad a person could be, I go and get a Fking DUI.  I had hit the gym off and on for 4 months here, off, then 1 year there, off etc.. point is I'm back at it.
> 
> Last year after taking about 5 years off, I  got a DUI.  Then I got back to the gym hitting hard and doing a light cycle. I figured I'd better gain some weight and get my strength back up b/c I THOUGHT I was going away for a while.
> 
> ...


Good luck man!


----------



## Stickler (Aug 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Who the fuck does “intervals” with free weights? You don’t know “intervals”. HIIT is cardio. Sprint for 20 seconds = interval. Walk for minute = interval. Repeat. 🤦‍♂️





CohibaRobusto said:


> No, HIIT is cardio / conditioning work, not weight training. How long are your set intervals?


Humbling moment gentlemen. I guess I train some fucked version of HIT, with no real structure. Actually pretty embarrassed to be honest.  Thank you for the lesson.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 6, 2022)

It's nothing to be embarrassed about man. If you're trying to lose weight  or something, you could keep your rest intervals short to keep your heart rate up. It's just not ideal for hypertrophy or strength training. 

I'm going to let someone who knows more chime in, but I think the usual recommendation is 1.5 minutes for rest intervals between sets.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 6, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You say I’m dogging you but you don’t speak the language. How is anyone supposed to help you when you “blindly follow your coach” but second guess all the FREE advice you get here? It’s a mess.



I get it, and I promise I'm not second guessing. I'm soaking it all in. I'm not going to blindly follow anymore. I was excited to just get structured guidance from someone who has been successful, that I was friends with, and who was local.  I absolutely am not discounting any of the information I'm getting from anyone here, if anything it helps me question the coach. I plan on getting a clearer picture of what his plan is supposed to be to help me reach my goals. 

Also, I've got a lot more to learn and relearn. Like I said,  humbling and embarrassing. 

I appreciate the help @BigBaldBeardGuy , @CohibaRobusto , @TODAY , @IronSoul , and everyone else I missed.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 6, 2022)

Always man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TODAY (Aug 6, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I get it, and I promise I'm not second guessing. I'm soaking it all in. I'm not going to blindly follow anymore. I was excited to just get structured guidance from someone who has been successful, that I was friends with, and who was local.  I absolutely am not discounting any of the information I'm getting from anyone here, if anything it helps me question the coach. I plan on getting a clearer picture of what his plan is supposed to be to help me reach my goals.
> 
> Also, I've got a lot more to learn and relearn. Like I said,  humbling and embarrassing.
> 
> I appreciate the help @BigBaldBeardGuy , @CohibaRobusto , @TODAY , @IronSoul , and everyone else I missed.


What did you _think_ HIIT meant?

Not trying to rub your nose in it or anything, but maybe this misunderstanding could shed some light on other training-related misapprehensions


----------



## eazy (Aug 6, 2022)

you're so humble, it's wholesome


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 6, 2022)

eazy said:


> you're so humble, it's wholesome


Humility is how the student becomes a teacher.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 6, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> It's nothing to be embarrassed about man. If you're trying to lose weight  or something, you could keep your rest intervals short to keep your heart rate up. It's just not ideal for hypertrophy or strength training.
> 
> I'm going to let someone who knows more chime in, but I think the usual recommendation is 1.5 minutes for rest intervals between sets.


3 mins


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 6, 2022)

I forgot where I read it but it was a cool saying about rest and strength. 

"Strength loves patience, and won't be rushed"


----------



## Stickler (Aug 6, 2022)

TODAY said:


> What did you _think_ HIIT meant?
> 
> Not trying to rub your nose in it or anything, but maybe this misunderstanding could shed some light on other training-related misapprehensions


Honestly, I thought the interval was the amount of rest between my sets. So when I did an easy fucking Google search and read what HIT training was (not HIIT), I was like, damn.  That's closer to my style of training. But I'm sure I've botched it or have some variation of what was really intended.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 6, 2022)

eazy said:


> you're so humble, it's wholesome


I truly want to do this right and follow through. I'm making mistakes and learning,  and it kinda sucks, but it is what it is. Being ignorant of the truth and facts aren't going to yield me the results I want, especially compared to the amount of effort I feel I'm putting into it. Not to mention I've realized that other than common sense I have to real business giving anyone advice. That's the ego kicker. Not that I feel the need or want to, but I thought I knew enough. I was wrong.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 6, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I truly want to do this right and follow through. I'm making mistakes and learning,  and it kinda sucks, but it is what it is. Being ignorant of the truth and facts aren't going to yield me the results I want, especially compared to the amount of effort I feel I'm putting into it. Not to mention I've realized that other than common sense I have to real business giving anyone advice. That's the ego kicker. Not that I feel the need or want to, but I thought I knew enough. I was wrong.


You've been receptive, though

Setting your ego aside long enough to admit that you're wrong is integral to growth and it should be congratulated.


----------



## DLTBB (Aug 6, 2022)

This guy is willing to listen and make adjustments, good on him.


----------



## Yano (Aug 7, 2022)

Dude you're gonna make mistakes , you're gonna stumble we all do. That's how we learn. 

Don't beat your self up and call your self a dumb ass and an idiot for making simple mistakes ,,,,, that's our job  🥳   

What matters most is at the exact moment A LOT of folks jump on their high horse and start getting belligerent and throwing tantrums like a toddler. You didn't. 

You did just the opposite of what way to many folks do lately ,, you keyed down , shut your ego off opened up your ears and googled shit ,, thus getting to learn some shit and improve your work outs.

If I may be so bold as to quote the great American philosopher Ric Flair in this moment WOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 7, 2022)

Yano said:


> Dude you're gonna make mistakes , you're gonna stumble we all do. That's how we learn.
> 
> Don't beat your self up and call your self a dumb ass and an idiot for making simple mistakes ,,,,, that's our job  🥳
> 
> ...





Stickler said:


> I DID listen. Sets reps next to exercise is the original routine. Wtf man, at least read before you accuse me of not TRYING.





Stickler said:


> High intensity interval training. Jesus man, now you're just trying to dog me.



He hurt MY feelz though.


----------



## Yano (Aug 7, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He hurt MY feelz though.


I''ll give you a hug ,, come here n sit by me .... there that's better 

so do you like ,,,, Gladiator movies ?


----------



## iGone (Aug 7, 2022)

Woof, the last four pages were like a M Night Shyamalan movie, I had no clue where we'd end up. 
Good shit stick, stay focused and stay open minded. 
Don't get stuck in the valley of despair on your journey to enlightenment.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 7, 2022)

Yano said:


> I''ll give you a hug ,, come here n sit by me .... there that's better
> 
> so do you like ,,,, Gladiator movies ?


Stay away from the guy with the beat up looking white van and tinted port windows. It won't end well.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 7, 2022)

iGone said:


> Woof, the last four pages were like a M Night Shyamalan movie, I had no clue where we'd end up.
> Good shit stick, stay focused and stay open minded.
> Don't get stuck in the valley of despair on your journey to enlightenment.


Yeah, it was tough and I'm stuffed on humble pie. In the end it's worth it and a huge eye opener. Progress is everything.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 8, 2022)

Ok...  I have been reading some articles, I took a quick look at  @liftrunbang (Paul Carter) (thanks to @BigBaldBeardGuy  ), plus going back and re-reading all the different comments from the past week since I started the 2nd routine.  Please remember I'm doing this and learning as I go, but w/ your feedback, hopefully I will get this right.

I wanted to post the *"original"* version and last weeks numbers, then propose this weeks version under each exercise.  I don't want to abandon what my coach has outlined completely (if I don't have to) because I like doing exercises I may have never done/focused on before.

So I'm going to keep the exercises and change the weight/reps/set based off of what I'm interpreting hypertrophy based training to be from everyone's feedback, references to outside sources, plus shit I'm "Googling" myself, which is starting to make a connection w/ what you guys are saying here.  It won't be perfect.  Hell, I'd be happy to at least be on the right track.  I plan on reading any responses before I head in there so I can try to adapt your suggestions and fix any mistakes I've made to maximize my gym time today and not waste HOURS in the gym. 

*REMEMBER, I HAVEN'T WORKED OUT YET!  This is for feedback BEFORE I go in.*
----
"Routine Day 1:"
*ORIGINAL*
Wide grip pull-ups 50 reps (use assisted, lbs are amount of my weight lifted)
-Last Week: 11x80, 14x100, 8x100, 8x110, 9x120
*---NEW->3x10 @final 2-3 reps 90% max effort (100, 110, or 120lbs)

ORIGINAL*
Close grip pull-ups 50 reps (use assisted, lbs are amount of my weight lifted)
-This Week: 15x100, 12x100, 15x80, 8x80 
*---NEW->3x10 @final 2-3 reps 90% max effort (90, 100, or 110lbs)

ORIGINAL*
Db pullovers 4 x 20 3 sec negative
-This Week: 35, 40, 40x15, 40x10
*---NEW->1x10 @40lbs (warm up), 2x8-12 @45-65lbs 3 sec neg (need to figure out start) 

ORIGINAL*
Cable crossovers 4 x 12-15
-This Week: 15x15, 25x12, 25x7/15x8 (drop set to finish reps), 15x15
*---NEW->3x8-12 @30-35lbs (I'll ramp up if I'm not heavy enough at start)

ORIGINAL*
Lower cable pulls 4 x 12 3 sec hold on contraction
-This Week: 35, 50x6/35x6, 35x7/30x2,0
*---NEW->1x10 @25-30lbs (no hold on contraction), 2x8-12 @30-50lbs 3 sec hold (not sure where)

ORIGINAL*
Decline Bench press 4 x 12 5 sec negative
-This Week: 45, 95, 115x10 (needed spot), 95
*---NEW->1x10 @95lbs (no slow neg), 2x8-12 @115-135lbs 5 sec neg*

I can't tell you 100% why I picked the numbers I did or eliminated negs/holds on certain warm-ups, other than that _*I THINK it's because I don't want to fatigue myself before I get to the working sets*_.

I may have fucked this up, but I appreciate the help.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 8, 2022)

*TLDR*; *I HAVE NOT* worked out yet today and I'd like to get feedback on an altered version of today's workout before I get to the gym.  Here is a v2 summary regardless of last weeks #'s with a goal of proper intensity, finding the highest level of mechanical tension possible, and making better use of my time:

*Wide grip assisted pull-ups:*
     3x10 @final 2-3 reps 90% max effort (90, 100, or 110lbs lifted not assistance)

*Close grip pull-ups:*
     3x10 @final 2-3 reps 90% max effort (90, 100, or 110lbs lifted not assistance)

*Db pullovers 4 x 20 3 sec negative:*
     1x10 @40lbs (warm up), 2x8-12 @45-65lbs 3 sec neg (need to find which one)

*Cable crossovers 4 x 12-15*
     3x8-12 @30-35lbs (I'll ramp up if I'm not heavy enough at start)

*Lower cable pulls 4 x 12 3 sec hold on contraction*
     1x10 @25-30lbs (no hold on contraction), 2x8-12 @30-50 3 sec hold (not sure where)

*Decline Bench press 4 x 12 5 sec negative*
     1x10 @95lbs (no slow neg), 2x8-12 @115-135lbs 5 sec neg

Weights are based off of last weeks general #'s, but the rep counts were higher etc.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

How did your body feel during and after the changes? That’s one thing I always ask people when I’ve helped them make changes. Can you feel differences? Did it feel better? How were the contractions and fatigue, etc. when I have tweaked small things, I have felt large differences and it has blown my mind over the years. And for what it’s worth, I’m proud of you brother. You’re a damn man and there aren’t many left in todays Society. Between all of us on this board, I look forward to getting you where you want and need to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> How did your body feel during and after the changes? That’s one thing I always ask people when I’ve helped them make changes. Can you feel differences? Did it feel better? How were the contractions and fatigue, etc. when I have tweaked small things, I have felt large differences and it has blown my mind over the years. And for what it’s worth, I’m proud of you brother. You’re a damn man and there aren’t many left in todays Society. Between all of us on this board, I look forward to getting you where you want and need to be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir, but as I said, *"I have not done the exercises yet."* Lol.  I've wasted so many hours in the gym that I figured I'd take my rest day and spend time on the computer, get feedback,  THEN, go to the gym. It would seem that every time I make changes on the fly while working out, it's just not thought through enough, and I'm there 2-3hrs and then never end up doing cardio (which also has to change or as we know,  I'll stay fat)


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

Lol I’m an idiot. I missed that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Lol I’m an idiot. I missed that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's still time to edit your post! Just leave the nice stuff about me. Hahaha jk


----------



## DLTBB (Aug 8, 2022)

Hopefully the tweaks and adjustments work out well my man. Keep on going and absorbing information from the likes of BBBG.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Stickler said:


> *TLDR*; *I HAVE NOT* worked out yet today and I'd like to get feedback on an altered version of today's workout before I get to the gym.  Here is a v2 summary regardless of last weeks #'s with a goal of proper intensity, finding the highest level of mechanical tension possible, and making better use of my time:
> 
> *Wide grip assisted pull-ups:*
> 3x10 @final 2-3 reps 90% max effort (90, 100, or 110lbs lifted not assistance)
> ...


Looks like you’re on a better track. With more understanding on “intensity” and “volume”.  

You don’t need warmups for similar exercises as you’re already warmed up. 

What’s your coaches thinking on the exercise selection? PPL? (No) muscle group focussed? (No). I think you need to have a discussion with your coach and come up with a better split. Or abandon the coach and follow a better routine.


----------



## eazy (Aug 8, 2022)

1) This is all wrong.

2) This is all perfect.

3) I don't have any idea what I'm talking about.

The answer is 3.

Have a great Monday.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

eazy said:


> 1) This is all wrong.
> 
> 2) This is all perfect.
> 
> ...


What’s that supposed to be in reference to? @Stickler is having a hard time with this and is trying to get some assistance.


----------



## eazy (Aug 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> What’s that supposed to be in reference to? @Stickler is having a hard time with this and is trying to get some assistance.



the joke didn't land.

I wanted to make him laugh.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

eazy said:


> the joke didn't land.
> 
> I wanted to make him laugh.


I think his head is spinning from the critique the last couple days. It’s a lot to absorb at once.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 8, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Looks like you’re on a better track. With more understanding on “intensity” and “volume”.
> 
> You don’t need warmups for similar exercises as you’re already warmed up.
> 
> What’s your coaches thinking on the exercise selection? PPL? (No) muscle group focussed? (No). I think you need to have a discussion with your coach and come up with a better split. Or abandon the coach and follow a better routine.


I am DEFINITELY going to talk to him.  I figure I'm about 2-3 weeks from my next scan so I was thinking of just reworking his routine to fit lower reps/sets higher working weight just so I can do exercises that I haven't already done.  I was also thinking by getting a couple weeks of the exercise in it'll give me time to adjust to proper form for when the future requires me to do those exercises.  Not to mention comfortable with doing exercises that I've avoided in the past.

I'll take note of the PPL split (you're saying no to a muscle group focused routine? - which I know some basics of PPL (not really), but it looks like I'll be doing a lot more reading tonight.

Also, I keep forgetting, it's not like I have some sort of deadline on when to look good.  So I end up stressing myself out over nothing.  However, I'm a big fan of getting the biggest bang for my buck and not wasting time.  So efficiency and maximizing my work effort are important to me.

Regarding the "warm ups."  Should I just drop them and go for normal 3x8-12 at the higher starting weight or ramp up over the course of the 3 sets like I would have in the past (until I figure out the baseline starting weight)?


----------



## Stickler (Aug 8, 2022)

eazy said:


> 1) This is all wrong.
> 
> 2) This is all perfect.
> 
> ...


I also choose: 3!  I'm getting obsessed over trying to get it right.  Maybe patch a "little bit" of my ego up for sure.


eazy said:


> the joke didn't land.
> 
> I wanted to make him laugh.


It did land.  I thought it was funny, good job!


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I think his head is spinning from the critique the last couple days. It’s a lot to absorb at once.


^^^THAT^^^  My OCD is kicking in right now because I want to know everything yesterday.  Still need to manage my impulse control and remember, there isn't a test, a race, or a deadline.

As long as there's progress, *this is supposed to be fun*.

I appreciate the defense, but it's all good.  Like I said.. I'll take the good/bad/ugly, and have no room for false applause.

Heading to work, I'll check in before I workout and as always appreciate the feedback!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I am DEFINITELY going to talk to him.  I figure I'm about 2-3 weeks from my next scan so I was thinking of just reworking his routine to fit lower reps/sets higher working weight just so I can do exercises that I haven't already done.  I was also thinking by getting a couple weeks of the exercise in it'll give me time to adjust to proper form for when the future requires me to do those exercises.  Not to mention comfortable with doing exercises that I've avoided in the past.
> 
> I'll take note of the PPL split (you're saying no to a muscle group focused routine? - which I know some basics of PPL (not really), but it looks like I'll be doing a lot more reading tonight.
> 
> ...


The “no” I put in parentheses was because your coaches routine doesn’t seem to follow anything. Lol. He has you doing pull-ups then he throws in chest exercises but not many. I don’t know, it’s all over the place. 

Warmups are useless for similar exercises (I.e if you do flat bench then incline why would you “warmup” for incline”. 

You should be able to get the baseline tuned in pretty quickly based on what you’ve been doing. Go to failure and if it’s more than 12, adjust accordingly. You should have a spotter for those two sets. 

Do this for the next 2-3 weeks but be prepared to walk away from your coach. He might be half-assing it all. Research other routines. www.liftingvault.com is a good resource.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 8, 2022)

8-7-2022
Morning weight 201.5 lbs 
Diet: @ a deficit clean, just significantly lower meals 
-
Quit Smoking Challenge Day 8:
Hopefully had my last cigarette at 2:15pm. Went to sleep without having a smoke and writing this @2pm 8/8.  Still no smoking. 
-
Routine "Day 7:"
Rest
No cardio 
--
I worked,  did a lot of thinking, did some research and began revamping my workout routine to better fit my goals and life.
------
8-8-2022
Morning weight: 198lbs
--
Quit Smoking Challenge Day 9: Haven't had a cigarette in 26hrs.  Feel off, but ok. Thank God for Chantix. I'm out of smokes and don't plan on buying anymore. There is some lingering withdrawal from Nicotine though. Also, i have a thin post nasal drip that is causing to me to cough. People looking at me like I have congenital heart failure. Hope that ends soon.
--
V2.0 "Routine Day 1:" start time 2:25pm
_*ORIGINAL*_
Wide grip pull-ups 50 reps (use assisted, lbs are amount of my weight lifted)
-Last Week: 11x80, 14x100, 8x100, 8x110, 9x120
*---NEW->3x10 @ 110, 130, 140x9 (failure)*

_ORIGINAL_
Close grip pull-ups 50 reps (use assisted, lbs are amount of my weight lifted)
-This Week: 15x100, 12x100, 15x80, 8x80
*---NEW->3x10 @ 110, 130,x6 (failure), 110x7 (failure)*

_ORIGINAL_
Db pullovers 4 x 20 3 sec negative
-This Week: 35, 40, 40x15, 40x10
*---NEW->40x12  60x12, 70x9 (failure) +all 3 sec neg +felt great *

_ORIGINAL_
Cable crossovers 4 x 12-15
-This Week: 15x15, 25x12, 25x7/15x8 (drop set to finish reps), 15x15
*---NEW->25x12, 35x9, 35x7 (failure) +not bad, will get better *

_ORIGINAL_
Lower cable pulls 4 x 12 3 sec hold on contraction
-This Week: 35, 50x6/35x6, 35x7/30x2,0
* DID THESE WRONG LAST WEEK. TOO MANY NAMES (I used to call them scoops b/c I didn't know their name)
---NEW->20x11, 25x9 (failure), 25x5/15÷5 (ss) 3 sec hold*

_ORIGINAL_
Decline Bench press 4 x 12 5 sec negative
-This Week: 45, 95, 115x10 (needed spot), 95
*---NEW->95x12, 135x11 (as close to failure as possible w/o spot, 135x11+1(spot) 5 sec neg*

I feel much better after this workout.  More legitimate intensity per set, no fatigue carry over per set, 3 min rest as suggested. I was able to have more aggression b/c I wasn't so tired. I like this setup better.  Most Importantly I enjoyed the workout, and feel like I made progress. 

No cardio.  End time 3:40.  Total gym time 1hr 15min. I'll see if I can't get it to an hour or less so I can include cardio and leave in about 1hr 15-20min if possible. 

Thanks for helping to open my eyes a little bit more each day gang, much appreciated.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 10, 2022)

8-9-2022
Morning weight: 198 lbs 
-
Diet: Caloric deficit/clean/less meals
-
Had 4 cigarettes today
-
Routine "Day 2:" start time 7:05
Barbell shoulder press 3x8-12 3 sec negative
OLD: 45, 55, 65, 65, 65, 55
NEW: 65x12, 85x12, 95x7 

Side laterals 4 x 12/12 ss -> 2x12/12 ss
OLD: 15/8, 15/8, 15/8, 13/5(for 9)
NEW: 18/13, 20/13×11

Reverse pec dec triple drop set 2 rounds 15-15-15 -> 3x8-12
OLD: 70/60/50, 60/50/30
NEW: 70x12, 110x12, 150x5/90x8 (ss) -need to find baseline 

Db upright rows 4 x 12 -> Bent Bar Cable Upright 3x8-13
OLD: 10 (w/ brace), 10 (no brace), 13, 18 (pause @ 8)
NEW: 25x12, 35x12, 50x4/35x7 -forearm pain

Db preacher curls 4 x 12 -> 3x8-12
OLD: 20x20, 20x18, 10x10, 13
NEW: 30x12(right)/30x4 (forearm can't handle it), 25x12, 25x12 -kind of warm up slowly, it's tolerable but a struggle to get arm fully extended 

Db incline curls 4 x 12 -> 3x8-12
OLD: 0 0 0 0
NEW: 15x12, 18x12, 20x12

Cardio 25 min treadmill 6%@3.5mph 130bpm

Finish time 9pm
Total time 1hr 55min w/ 25 min cardio (it was super crowded, had to wait for equipment)
-----


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

Stickler said:


> 8-9-2022
> Morning weight: 198 lbs
> -
> Diet: Caloric deficit/clean/less meals
> ...


Psst… time to CHOOSE DIFFERENT EXERCISES THAT DONT FUCKING CAUSE PAIN!!!

Wouldn’t that be common sense?

Today was shoulders, delts, upper back, pec, and bicep day? Push/pull/push/pull/pull? I don’t get your coaches programming.

And OHP is ideal example. Who CARES about your warmup weight? I thought you were going to TRY to dial in the “failure” weights to get a baseline.

I wasted my time explaining this to you. Maybe someone else wants to help someone that doesn’t want to help himself.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Psst… time to CHOOSE DIFFERENT EXERCISES THAT DONT FUCKING CAUSE PAIN!!!
> 
> Wouldn’t that be common sense?
> 
> ...


Yes, it would be common sense, but I'm at the very least tying to get in as close to the exercise regiment that was laid out for me, for the time being.  On the pain side, I've seen less and less pain as time goes on, so I thought I could continue.  But I started yesterday changing the exercises that I just couldn't handle.

You said to me the other day, I'm not speaking the language.  I'm trying to learn but I won't learn it all in a day or two.  I don't know the good or the bad in the coach's programming, which is why I post it.  Input here helps me ask the right questions when I see him next.  This way, proper changes can be made and I can understand why things are laid out the way they are.  I thought this was part of "learning the language?"

The OHP situation?  I did 3 sets, I started with 65 b/c I had hit that last week.  I wasn't sure where to start so I started at 65 and went up.  I didn't just want to arbitrarily pick a number, I don't understand what I did wrong here?

Sorry you feel you wasted  your time man, I'm still relearning.  I worked out the same way my whole life so doing something different, fully understanding what I'm doing and why, trying to take in everyone's input, as well as trying to be efficient at the gym to get the best results as quickly as possible is not easy.  It's like just being dropped off in another country where you don't know the culture, language, have no money, no car, and no map.  It's gonna take me a little time to adapt but I WILL get there.  I'm just not fully grasping everything all at once and overnight despite my efforts.  It doesn't mean I still don't appreciate the feedback and I am not trying to waste anyone else's time nor my own, b/c I'm spending hours a day at the gym and try for maximum effort from the minute I walk in to the minute I walk out.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Yes, it would be common sense, but I'm at the very least tying to get in as close to the exercise regiment that was laid out for me, for the time being.  On the pain side, I've seen less and less pain as time goes on, so I thought I could continue.  But I started yesterday changing the exercises that I just couldn't handle.
> 
> You said to me the other day, I'm not speaking the language.  I'm trying to learn but I won't learn it all in a day or two.  I don't know the good or the bad in the coach's programming, which is why I post it.  Input here helps me ask the right questions when I see him next.  This way, proper changes can be made and I can understand why things are laid out the way they are.  I thought this was part of "learning the language?"
> 
> ...


Your coach sucks


Look at what I commented on Monday 


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The “no” I put in parentheses was because your coaches routine doesn’t seem to follow anything. Lol. He has you doing pull-ups then he throws in chest exercises but not many. I don’t know, it’s all over the place.
> 
> _*Warmups are useless for similar exercises (I.e if you do flat bench then incline why would you “warmup” for incline”.
> *_
> ...



Did you do any of the stuff in italics bold? 

No. 

And I know I know I know. “It was only a couple days”. Excuses don’t do anything.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Your coach sucks


Ok. You would know better than me. I've never had one before.



BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Look at what I commented on Monday
> 
> 
> Did you do any of the stuff in italics bold?
> ...


I literally started every set on the higher end of my weight range and went higher than the week before. What did I do wrong other than not having a spot to get my full potential. 

This is what my dense thick head doesn't understand. You say I'm not doing what you said, yet I've dropped unnecessary volume,  lowered my sets from 1000 to basically 3 per exercise and almost all rep ranges were dropped to 8-12 in order to put in higher weight and max intensity on the last rep possible (meaning failure) within the 8-12 range.

I can't explain or tell you why there's push/pull in the same day. I just don't know!  The only thing I haven't changed yet based off of your suggestions are what exercises on what order on what day.

What do I need to do differently?  Other than fire my coach?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Ok. You would know better than me. I've never had one before.
> 
> 
> I literally started every set on the higher end of my weight range and went higher than the week before. What did I do wrong other than not having a spot to get my full potential.
> ...


You didn’t do it the way I indicated. 

TWO SETS TO FAILURE IN THE 8-12 REP RANGE. 

You do a set and then change the weight. 

You don’t have a spotter so it’s NOT failure. You need to get to failure. Failure is subjective and the more experience you get the more you’ll realize that. 

You’re not doing what I wrote out several times now. What’s the point of “failure without a spotter”? Is your body going to adapt to that? No. It’s way less than 100% effort. And stupid not to have a spotter.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

Back to your OHP…. As an example…

Barbell shoulder press 3x8-12 3 sec negative

65x12, 85x12, 95x7

85 pounds you “failed” at 12 reps. Why add 10 pounds? Stay at 85. Next week you adjust accordingly. That’s how you know week to week. 

You’re doing what high school kids do. You just run around lifting what you can lift and feeling good. Stop it. If you want results and improvement you need to do stuff that MAKES SENSE. 

These numbers are nowhere near running a cycle. That would be a waste. And NO to HGH. This is why I said you sound like @Valdosta. You’re just learning the basics of training and you want to add shit to make it what? Better? Easier?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

Look at HardGains log….

Post in thread 'Workout log'
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/workout-log.39869/post-857998

That should be his “back and bis” day

He does one HARD set to failure and then a drop set. He doesn’t record warmup sets. 

Now scroll back to an update photo he posts. Does that look like your goal? Then train and eat that way. Read his entire log. Fire that coach of yours. He’s not doing you any favors by programming random exercises.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You didn’t do it the way I indicated.
> 
> TWO SETS TO FAILURE IN THE 8-12 REP RANGE.
> 
> ...


To be fair, I never have a spotter, but I've been training for a long time now and have a very good grasp on my body's limitations. 

Imo "failure" doesn't always mean "can't get another rep" 
Sometimes failure begins when form breaks down, which means no need for a spotter. 

While I agree, sets need to be taken to failure to build muscle the most efficiently, it's worth noting there are a lot of ways to skin a cat. 

Jay Cutler claims that he rarely, if ever, really took sets to failure, never did a drop set ever, ect. 


Disclaimer: I'm coming into this discussion late and haven't read the last few pages, so if there's context I'm missing just ignore me

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 10, 2022)

TomJ said:


> To be fair, I never have a spotter, but I've been training for a long time now and have a very good grasp on my body's limitations.
> 
> Imo "failure" doesn't always mean "can't get another rep"
> Sometimes failure begins when form breaks down, which means no need for a spotter.
> ...


He doesn’t know his body the way you do though. He’s got elbow tendonitis and a semi-injured shoulder, hasn’t been training long either. He’s basically starting over as a beginner level. A spotter would be advisable. 

That and I can tell I’m going to get blamed when something goes sideways. So I’m erring on caution. I’ve almost quit giving him advice altogether 3x now. 

Don’t confuse him!!!!! 🤣


----------



## TomJ (Aug 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He doesn’t know his body the way you do though. He’s got elbow tendonitis and a semi-injured shoulder, hasn’t been training long either. He’s basically starting over as a beginner level. A spotter would be advisable.
> 
> That and I can tell I’m going to get blamed when something goes sideways. So I’m erring on caution. I’ve almost quit giving him advice altogether 3x now.
> 
> Don’t confuse him!!!!!


That's perfectly fair. I leave him in your capable hands 🫡

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 11, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Look at HardGains log….
> 
> Post in thread 'Workout log'
> https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/workout-log.39869/post-857998


I only do warm up sets with the first workout. Even then it's very few and slow reps to just get a feel for the movement and warm the muscle/joints up. After that I'm good to go. 

The most I'll do after that is when changing to the 2nd workout I'll do 1 set of light weight just to get a better feel for the movement. But that's it. 

If you look at my log day one to now. I was very much a high volume whore. But my progress was very much suffering in weights moving up. @RiR0 pointed that out and helped throw together a new plan for me.

I'm still a work in progress @Stickler. Even I don't understand it all either but I know how to pick heavy things up. Maybe instead of trying to understand it just do what is recommended until it clicks in. 


Stickler said:


> Ok. You would know better than me. I've never had one before.
> 
> 
> I literally started every set on the higher end of my weight range and went higher than the week before. What did I do wrong other than not having a spot to get my full potential.
> ...


----------



## Stickler (Aug 11, 2022)

8-10-2022
Morning weight 198lbs 
-
Diet clean
-
Routine "Day 3: " start 2:00pm
Close grip bench press 4 x 10 -> 1x10. 2x8-12
OLD: 115. 135, 135, 145x7 (need spotter for more)
OLD: 135, 155, 165x9+1(w/ spot), 155
NEW: 155, 175x11 (l&s), 185x7+1(l&s)

Cable Overhead tricep ext 4 x 15 -> 3x8-12
OLD: 25, 42.5, 65x14, 57.5x10
OLD: 57.5, 65, 73x8-122.5x9, 65x14 (failure)
NEW: 65x12, 72.5x13, 80x13

Leg ext 4 x 20 5 sec neg each rep -> 3x8-12 5 sec neg
OLD: 45, 60, 60 (2 sec pause @ 13 & 18), 45
OLD: 60, 75, 75 (2 sec pause @ 9, 12, & 18), 60
NEW: 90x12, 135x12, 165x11

Leg press 4 x 12-15 -> 3x8-12
OLD: 200x15, 290x15, 290x15, 290x7
OLD: 200x15, 400x15, 600x15, 800x14
NEW: 800x12, 1000x8 (spot), 1000x6 (spot)

Lying leg curls 4 x 20 -> 3x8-12
OLD: 70x12, 85x12, 85x11, 70x9, 70x12
OLD: 55, 70, 85, 70
NEW: 115x12, 130x (i literally forgot),122.5x10

Stiff leg deads 4 x 12 -> 3x8-12
OLD: 135x10, 135x10, 135x10, 135x10, 0
OLD: 135, 185x11, 135, 135
NEW: skipped (back still sore from last week)

No cardio 
End time 3:30pm Total gym time 1hr 30min w/o cardio

This is probably wrong, but I'm posting it  anyway.  I got spots for anything that didn't have a cable attached. Even if I logged a warmup or a first set. It is what it is. I felt progress, I enjoy leg press.  Left due to time. Life was calling,  I'm not getting paid to be at the gym. So fuck it.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 11, 2022)

Stickler said:


> 8-10-2022
> Morning weight 198lbs
> -
> Diet clean
> ...


Lol. 

Well, it looks like somebody is butt-hurt. 

I’ll just collect my shit and stay out of your fucking log.  

Fuck it.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 11, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol.
> 
> Well, it looks like somebody is butt-hurt.
> 
> ...


It's all good man. I just don't know enough to make changes as fast as your calling me out on them. I'm truly trying, I really am.

Tomorrow is supposed to be a rest day. So I'll use that to research a new routine between @hard_gains  log and the site you told me to research. Once I get something new together that's a little more organized I'll repost and get further input. I can't avoid the gym because it's  not correct for now, but I'll definitely be looking to find something more organized and correct for the future.

I appreciate everything so far


----------



## Stickler (Aug 11, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That and I can tell I’m going to get blamed when something goes sideways.


I've never blamed anyone for my own actions. Ever. What I do with someone's advice or suggestions is on me. Always has, always will be.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 11, 2022)

I've thought posting a log, but it would be boring, low weight, and glacial progress.  Plus, I don't think I could handle having my coach picked apart.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 11, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I've thought posting a log, but it would be boring, low weight, and glacial progress.  Plus, I don't think I could handle having my coach picked apart.


Yeah,  it's not easy, but criticism brings questions you may not have thought of. Hard to hear sometimes,  but beneficial. 

If there's progress in my opinion, its never  boring.  The hardest part for me is not knowing what to ask and not understanding fast enough to make the proper changes from day to day. 

Doesn't mean it's not worth hearing,  it's just tough to handle hearing what you don't know, and then trying to make a change based off of shit you are trying to understand... even if you misinterpret it, and then find out you're still wrong.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 11, 2022)

My coach reminds me of BBBG.  Been lifting 50+ years.  He spent time pro, and he's seen it all.  He knows what works and that most people are just going to ignore what he says.  They hammer the importance of lifestyle like diet and food quality, but very few students there really do it.  If I brought  board-suggested changes to him, he'd just give me that "you're dumb as fuck" expression he seems to reserve just for me... even if they were solid suggestions (which I wouldn't know).  I don't know shit.  I'm constantly overwhelmed by what I used to think were simple movements.  Nope.  I wasn't even able to truly activate my posterior chain until this year and wonder what the hell I was even doing the first two... might explain the Deadlift injury (I left that gym for a while when I moved up north for a little over a year... would have never gotten injured there).  I actually have made good progress overall, but it's really seemed to accelerate these past six months with Draconian commitment to diet (and Humapro).  I've been in (mild) deficit the whole time, too, so I really can't hammer myself over not gaining huge amounts of strength.  I do think it's pretty fucking cool, though, to have found my zone where I'm still losing fat but keeping muscle and even slowly building a bit at the same time.  I have a surprisingly decent aesthetic for my age, and I'm looking forward to what a good, solid year of consistency will yield.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 11, 2022)

Stickler said:


> It's all good man. I just don't know enough to make changes as fast as your calling me out on them. I'm truly trying, I really am.
> 
> Tomorrow is supposed to be a rest day. So I'll use that to research a new routine between @hard_gains  log and the site you told me to research. Once I get something new together that's a little more organized I'll repost and get further input. I can't avoid the gym because it's  not correct for now, but I'll definitely be looking to find something more organized and correct for the future.
> 
> I appreciate everything so far


If your goal is hypertrophy I can send over a few programs so your not spinning the wheels making your own


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 11, 2022)

I think you need a weekend off of the gym to relax and give your mind a rest bro lol. This is so much in here, all with good intent and support, but a lot, nonetheless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 11, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> If your goal is hypertrophy I can send over a few programs so your not spinning the wheels making your own


Feel free.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 11, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> If your goal is hypertrophy I can send over a few programs so your not spinning the wheels making your own


Sure man, I'm always up for looking things over. Don't over due it though,  I don't want you to get offended if I don't pick exactly what you sent over.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 11, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Sure man, I'm always up for looking things over. Don't over due it though, I don't want you to get offended if I don't pick exactly what you sent over.



I don’t think he would. Seems like it’s more of a hey here’s some shit you can consider that I have on hand. Awesome of him. You’re gonna get in your groove brother.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 11, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I think you need a weekend off of the gym to relax and give your mind a rest bro lol. This is so much in here, all with good intent and support, but a lot, nonetheless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My son is coming down to visit and we're gonna celebrate my dad's 70th bday. I'll still try for the gym,  but unwasted time with my son is 1st priority.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 11, 2022)

Stickler said:


> My son is coming down to visit and we're gonna celebrate my dad's 70th bday. I'll still try for the gym, but unwasted time with my son is 1st priority.



Fuck the gym this weekend bro. You’ll have time next week, soak that up with your boy and fam. You deserve it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 11, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Sure man, I'm always up for looking things over. Don't over due it though,  I don't want you to get offended if I don't pick exactly what you sent over.


Dm me an email address


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 11, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Sure man, I'm always up for looking things over. Don't over due it though,  I don't want you to get offended if I don't pick exactly what you sent over.


C’mon. That’s ridiculous.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 11, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I think you need a weekend off of the gym to relax and give your mind a rest bro lol. This is so much in here, all with good intent and support, but a lot, nonetheless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why? It’s lifting weights. Literally the least complicated thing any of us do all day. Exercise is too mentally taxing?


----------



## Stickler (Aug 11, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Why? It’s lifting weights. Literally the least complicated thing any of us do all day. Exercise is too mentally taxing?


I'll still end up in the gym more than likely. It's actually mental therapy for me. Always has been.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 11, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Why? It’s lifting weights. Literally the least complicated thing any of us do all day. Exercise is too mentally taxing?



Not at all, I mean him trying to figure all of this out. Just take a break from it. The gym helps me mentally, as I think it does him. I just think sometimes taking a break from everything for a few days is good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 11, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Sure man, I'm always up for looking things over. Don't over due it though,  I don't want you to get offended if I don't pick exactly what you sent over.


I don’t want to jump on you and I don’t care if you don’t follow the program word for word. 

I’ll give my opinion though; I follow programs made by more knowledgeable people BECAUSE their more knowledgeable. Why would I pay for a program if I’m just going to change things and not adhere to it? There’s a reason for exercises, sets, and reps in the program. If you know more than the creator, why buy the program. 

My opinion is more for new people who may be reading, you’re a grown man and can do what you want


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 11, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I don’t want to jump on you and I don’t care if you don’t follow the program word for word.
> 
> I’ll give my opinion though; I follow programs made by more knowledgeable people BECAUSE their more knowledgeable. Why would I pay for a program if I’m just going to change things and not adhere to it? There’s a reason for exercises, sets, and reps in the program. If you know more than the creator, why buy the program.
> 
> My opinion is more for new people who may be reading, you’re a grown man and can do what you want


Good point. 

@Stickler  I am sorry for giving you critique. I was trying to help. Do it the way your coach has it set up. I’m not upset or nothing. If it takes the enjoyment out of it for you then it’s not doing anything. Again, apologies.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 11, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I've thought posting a log, but it would be boring, low weight, and glacial progress.  Plus, I don't think I could handle having my coach picked apart.


I thought of posting a log too but then I thought otherwise when I realized I don't even lift.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 11, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Good point.
> 
> @Stickler  I am sorry for giving you critique. I was trying to help. Do it the way your coach has it set up. I’m not upset or nothing. If it takes the enjoyment out of it for you then it’s not doing anything. Again, apologies.



@BigBaldBeardGuy  no need to apologize. I asked for input and I got what I asked for. I respect you and your opinion, as well as your tough love attitude.  Too many people need their egos stroked with kid gloves on. That's not me. 

Fact is,  you don't know what you don't know,  until someone points that out. You just happened to be the person to point that out to me. I've got a LOT to learn. Not to mention I've misquoted my training style like a fucktard for years. 

The hardest thing for me to swallow, is refuting the results I've gotten so far from my coach. However, I've definitely learned to not just blindly follow during this process. I wouldn't have even known to ask "the volume" questions without your input,  so I appreciate it.

To me, progress is everything, and I obviously can't do it on my own.  So thanks,  but no apologies necessary. I'm taking it all in, trying to figure out what works best for me, and gonna keep moving forward. 

Again, as always I appreciate everyone's help and input,  it's helping me continuously learn and that's exactly what I need. Unfortunately I'm thick headed and a visual learner,  so..  the challenge continues. Lol.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 16, 2022)

8-15-2022
Morning weight: Holding water because I cheated on my diet this weekend with my son. Going to stop looking at the scale daily. 

The mirror is now my judge.
--
3rd Routine - told coach about volume concerns as well as being too fatigued by the end, also mentioned about concerns from some of the board members. He said it's no more than 24 sets per day, and I told him that my rest periods are too long due to fatigue.  He made changes, but also took into consideration what hurts from previous injury. 

I'm paying the guy, and his methods work for a lot of people he trains of all levels, needs, and goals.  I'll continue to ask questions, but will give this one a shot and see how it feels.
-----

"Day 1:" start time 1:40pm

Wide grip pull-ups 50 reps (use assisted, lbs are amount of my weight lifted)
OLD: 11x80, 14x100, 8x100, 8x110, 9x120
OLD: 3x10 @ 110, 130, 140x9 (failure)
NEW:  25x110, 17x110, 10x110

Close grip pulldowns 3 warmups of 5 then 1 work set of 8-10 
NEW: 85, 120, 140, 160x8

Db pullovers 4 x 20 3 sec negative
OLD: 40x12  60x12, 70x9 (failure)
NEW:  50x20, 55x20, 55x17, 55x15

Cable crossovers 3 warmups of 5 then 1 work set of 12-15 w/ 3 sec hold on contraction 
NEW: 35, 42.5, 42.5, 30X12 (warmup sets got sloppy)

Lower cable pulls 4 x 12 3 sec hold on contraction
NEW:  20, 20, 20, 25x9

Hanging leg raises  3 x 12-15 
NEW: 15, 15, 15

Cardio: Treadmill 25 min @ 2.5% 3.3mph 146bmp
Finished 3:20 pm
Toyal 1hr 40min incl cardio 

Had the best pump I've had in a long time. Took 2-3 min rest between almost every set. Didn't feel rushed, good workout. 
-----


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

Stickler said:


> 8-15-2022
> Morning weight: Holding water because I cheated on my diet this weekend with my son. Going to stop looking at the scale daily.
> 
> The mirror is now my judge.
> ...



Good to see you back at it. I hope you had a good weekend with the kiddo and your old man. Hope the adjustments work well for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 16, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Good to see you back at it. I hope you had a good weekend with the kiddo and your old man. Hope the adjustments work well for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only a day, but so far so good. Getting scanned again today. After no Cardio last week and changing my workout on my own, I'm curious to see what happened. 

The scale has been all over the place and it's disheartening, so other than scans, or maybe weekly weigh ins.. I gotta ignore the daily.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Only a day, but so far so good. Getting scanned again today. After no Cardio last week and changing my workout on my own, I'm curious to see what happened.
> 
> The scale has been all over the place and it's disheartening, so other than scans, or maybe weekly weigh ins.. I gotta ignore the daily.



Yeah, you’re right about that. Ignore the daily and the scale altogether right now. Keep taking pics of yourself and save them in an album. You already know it’s all about composition and positive changes in that, strength, performance, etc. it’s so easy to let that scale mindfuck us. You and I both can be pretty bad about it. I pretty much allow for a 3-5 pound fluctuation for me because of the way I can hold and shed water. I’m struggling myself coming back from losing this 20 pounds, I feel like I look like a high school kid right now lol. Everyone says otherwise but I’m like where the fuck did my body go?  keep getting after it brother. 

Only thing I was confused about in the routine on this day was the three warm up sets and only one working set on the pull downs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 16, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I pretty much allow for a 3-5 pound fluctuation for me because of the way I can hold and shed water


Yeah, yesterday was an 8lb @ swing from poor diet Sunday and zero Cardio. Yesterday was clean with cardio and almost 3 gallons of water. Woke up at 204 this morning, yesterday was 212 waking up. Most swing I've had in a while, but there's several factors. So I get it. 



IronSoul said:


> Only thing I was confused about in the routine on this day was the three warm up sets and only one working set on the pull downs.


I just noticed a pattern in yesterday's routine and I am now going to look at the rest of the week. Yesterday had a high rep or set exercise, then a lower rep/set exercise.

He was trying to address my concern with fatigue and with so much volume. Plus I told him the members here couldn't understand why I had so few hard working sets to true failure. I'm assuming this is his comprehensive solution to all aspects while still focusing around my past injuries and weak areas?  So I don't have an exact answer, but good question!!  Also, I love those, so if I'm not too tired I "might" add another working set there if it doesn't fuck with my mojo for the day.


----------



## Yano (Aug 16, 2022)

My guess from us talking is you come from a decent sized family, been around a few hard asses.

I got 5 brothers , Ive read all the lastest drama and suggestions , I see your frustrated and the learning curve is steep. 

So allow me to say this with all the brotherly love I learned growing up and have come to appreciate through out my life. 





hahahaah take that !!!! 

Discipline over motivation just slow your mind down and use your reasoning. I know you can  get over loaded but there's no schedule or time limit just read it over slowly and ask your questions , you are doing great.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 16, 2022)

Yano said:


> My guess from us talking is you come from a decent sized family, been around a few hard asses.
> 
> I got 5 brothers , Ive read all the lastest drama and suggestions , I see your frustrated and the learning curve is steep.
> 
> ...


Yes sir can I have ANOTHER!?  

Thanks @Yano. My biggest faults are over planning w/ backup plans, always trying to speed up the process, and of course discipline. 

I've gotten a lot better at all of those things and trying to go more with the flow.  The gym has become a staple again and something to look forward to for sure.  The reason I start getting overwhelmed, I think, is just that I keep forgetting that there is no time frame to accomplish my goals. I mean, I want to be better, faster, and stronger.. yesterday.. (but who doesn't).  That and I need to remind myself that it's ok when life gets in the way sometimes.  Just keep moving forward and staying as consistent as possible and the results will come.  

I appreciate the tough love pep talk. Now go fuck yourself! 😳 🤣😂

Yeah... I'm totally joking about that part. Thanks again brother.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 16, 2022)

Yano said:


> My guess from us talking is you come from a decent sized family, been around a few hard asses.
> 
> I got 5 brothers , Ive read all the lastest drama and suggestions , I see your frustrated and the learning curve is steep.
> 
> ...


Drama???? That was your take on it?

Well fuck me sideways.

I forgot that logs are supposed to elicit feel goodzzzz and not necessarily results.

It all looks awesome. Everything is perfect. Everyone is killing it. Welcome to the UGBB.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Drama???? That was your take on it?
> 
> Well fuck me sideways.
> 
> ...



I don’t think he meant it in that context lol. Also, I’m not trying to fuck a big bald beard guy sideways…. I prefer where I can look into the eyes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Aug 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Drama???? That was your take on it?
> 
> Well fuck me sideways.
> 
> ...


naw hell no i was just being funny with the post .. come here n gimme some kisses , your all fired up , that cialis i put in your coffee is paying off ,, chase me upstairs big boy !!!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

Yano said:


> naw hell no i was just being funny with the post .. come here n gimme some kisses , your all fired up , that cialis i put in your coffee is paying off ,, chase me upstairs big boy !!!



I seriously laughed out loud at this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 16, 2022)

A good trick that has worked for me while you are trying to maintain your deficit but have a dinner with Family or something is to save your calories and macros for that meal and then backfill after when you remain under. An example from my Date night with my wife, only zero/low calorie drinks and low carb protein during the day. For me it was water and humpro during the day until the dinner or event. Have what you want during the event within reason and staying conscious of macros. Then after have a protein shake. It helped me maintain the deficit and keep the macros pretty much in line. Not the cleanest way to do it but it will help to make sure you aren't blowing up previous days progress.
I am assuming the closer you get to very lean this won't work as well but for now it has kept the momentum in the right direction.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I forgot that logs are supposed to elicit feel goodzzzz and not necessarily results.
> 
> It all looks awesome. Everything is perfect. Everyone is killing it. Welcome to the UGBB.


Like I mentioned I'm not here for false applause.  You said it before, I'm not speaking the language, but I'm learning more and more every day.  Your questions, comments, along with everyone else's is helping me to understand and ask the right questions. Which I appreciate. 

I had some questions answered today, along with my routine being adjusted but still keeping my concerns about volume, fatigue, and time into consideration. He told me why he places certain exercises in their place, and now, at what reps/sets and why. I asked if this was for strength or for hypotrophy. He said everything we're doing is for hypotrophy and that the strength will come as a byproduct of the muscle growth. He also said I can still get intensity from certain exercises with higher rep ranges. He's doing this because I'm already prone to tendon injury, and high working sets all the time are brutal on the joints, especially mid 40's+.  Another reason is that I can't always get a spot on things that don't have cables, or smith/HS, so I would never hit true failure (which you even said).

There was more, but I don't remember it word for word and I don't want to botch it up. 

Point is, it was very informative and gave me more confidence in understanding WHY I was doing what he wrote and what the benefits are. 

I wouldn't have known what to ask if you guys didn't comment, which means I'd still be blindly doing "whatever" which isn't what I'd want anyway. Someone asked me today why warmup vs trying feeder sets, so I asked. He said they are feeder sets but wasn't sure I knew what that was so he put it in terms he thought I'd understand. 

I appreciate the education, I wouldn't have known what to ask otherwise. 

Good scan, check in but could have been better. That's what I get for not doing the prescribed amount of cardio and cheating this weekend. Ya get what you put in. 

Gained 3 more lbs of muscle in 3 weeks but didn't lose as much fat as I would have liked.


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2022)

how are things?


----------



## Stickler (Aug 23, 2022)

eazy said:


> how are things?


Good.  Had a side job start last week on top of what I am normally doing and the balance has been a pain, but it means some extra needed money down the road. 

I still suck at multitasking and time management. Long story short,  I didn't hit the gym most of last week but avg about 16k steps a day Tues-Friday, and had family functions that took up most of the weekend. Hit the gym last night though and decided to just start my new routine over since I only got 1 day of it in before being consumed by life. 
---
8-22-2022
Diet clean
-
It was crowded and after waiting for a bit for certain machines,  I  decided to change the order of the exercises. It made for interesting weight changes. I screwed up the order but didn't want to wait.

Day 1:  start time 8:05pm

Wide grip pull-ups 50 reps (use assisted, lbs are amount of my weight lifted)
OLD:  25x110, 17x110, 
*NEW:  25x115, 16x115, 10x115*

Close grip pulldowns 3 warmups of 5 then 1 work set of 8-10 
OLD: 85, 120, 140, 160x8
*NEW: 85, 140, 160, 180x3/160x7 *

Db pullovers 4 x 20 3 sec negative
OLD:  50x20, 55x20, 55x17, 55x15
*NEW:  55, 55, 60, 60x14*

Cable crossovers 3 warmups of 5 then 1 work set of 12-15 w/ 3 sec hold on contraction 
OLD:  35, 42.5, 42.5, 30X12
*NEW: 30, 35, 42.5, 42.5x6/25x9 -need to work up better,  the 3sec squeeze is getting the best of me *

Lower cable pulls 4 x 12 3 sec hold on contraction
*OLD:   20, 20, 20, 25x9
NEW:  20, 25x11, 20x11, 15*

Hanging leg raises  3 x 12-15 
NEW:  15, 15, 15
NEW:  15, 15, 15

Cardio: Treadmill 25 min @ 9%  3.3mph 133 bpm

2hrs total incl. cardio


----------



## Stickler (Aug 23, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Cardio: Treadmill 25 min @ 9%  3.3mph 133 bpm
> 
> 2hrs total incl. cardio


Btw, took Propranolol 10mg for anxiety in the AM. (As needed not often)   It OBVIOUSLY keeps the heart rate at ease. Because it's a beta blocker I was concerned about having drive at the gym and that wasn't a problem. However, it took a substantial amount of more work to get my bpm at 130+ on cardio compared to what the norm had been the past few weeks.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 23, 2022)

I hate when the gym gets that crowded and it fucks with your plan. Glad you still got the work in and you’re getting back at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 23, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I hate when the gym gets that crowded and it fucks with your plan. Glad you still got the work in and you’re getting back at it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's alright, I forget sometimes that we gotta be flexible and that nothing always runs perfect. Hopefully it's not counter productive because the sets alternate from high rep to feeder/1 working set.  To counter act that (and this is me just guessing on the fly), I'm trying to make sure there's 3 min of rest (per @BigBaldBeardGuy suggestion) to get full use out of each set the best I can. Seemed ok last night,  but it is what it is. As long as there is progress I guess I shouldn't complain.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 24, 2022)

8-23-2022
-
Clean diet @ a deficit. Ran out of everything except chicken. Prepped enough for at least 3-4 days. 3hr prep sucks and I don't look forward to it, but oh well.
-
Start 9:20pm
Stretch
Day 2:  
Barbell shoulder press 6 x 12 3 sec negative 
OLD: 45, 55, 65, 65, 65, 55
OLD: 65, 85, 95x7 
NEW: 65, 65, 70, 95, 115x10 (no spot), 105x8 (spot) +improvement. 

Side laterals 3 warmups of 5 reps then triple drop set of 10-10-10 
NEW:  13, 18, 20,  30/20/10 (2s pause @30#5, 2sp @20#8, 2sp @10#5&8) 

Reverse pec dec triple drop set 2 rounds  10-10-10
OLD:  70/60/50, 60/50/30 (15 rep count)
NEW:  80/70/60, 100/95/80×5/60×5 -bit off a little more than I can chew last drop set. 

Curl bar cable upright rows 3 warmups then triple drop set of 8-8-8 
NEW:  25, 35, 42.5, 57.5/42.5/30 

Db preacher curls 4 x 12 
NEW:  25, 30x12(right)/30x11, 30x11+1(spot)/30x8+3(spot)+1(almost all spot), 25x13(right)/25×10+1(spot, then 2 sec pause +1 no spot) +improvement, still needs work

Db incline curls 3 warmups of 5 reps then 1 hard work set 7-9 
NEW:  15, 25, 30, 30x7/20x3

Cardio treadmill 25 min @ 10% 3.3mph 136bpm
2 hrs total gym time. 
--
Overall good workout, felt great. Late night workouts might be my new thing. Not a lot of people, all head meds are pretty much done, and I don't have anything else to do when I'm finished but eat and sleep. I've had the best energy in weeks the last two nights. Hopefully it promotes good sleep but as of now, I'm not tired and it's late. We'll see what happens.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

Stickler said:


> 8-23-2022
> -
> Clean diet @ a deficit. Ran out of everything except chicken. Prepped enough for at least 3-4 days. 3hr prep sucks and I don't look forward to it, but oh well.
> -
> ...



When I was overseas, this was the only time I ever worked out and I loved it. Also did it for a while after my divorce and loved it then too. It did a lot for me mentally as well. The evenings and nights are usually when shit starts racing through my head and can’t turn it off. This always helped that. And it’s nice practically having the gym to yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 25, 2022)

8-24-2022
Morning Weight: 208lbs
-
Diet prepped and perfect
-
Start: 9:30pm
Routine "Day 3: "

Close grip bench press 4 x 10
OLD:   115. 135, 135, 145x7
OLD:   135, 155, 165x9+1(w/ spot), 155
OLD:   155, 175x11(l&s), 185x7+1(l&s)
NEW:  135, 175(lift), 185(lift), 205x8+1 (l&s) +good shit, spot is key

Cable tricep ext 3 warmups of 5 reps then 1 work set of 12 w/ 5 sec neg 
OLD: 25, 42.5, 65x14, 57.5x10
OLD: 57.5, 65, 72.5x8, 72.5x9, 65x14 (failure)
OLD: 65x12, 72.5x13, 80x13
NEW: 50, 65, 80, 87.5 +solid progress,  core isn't strong enough yet to pull 95 and stay locked in place 

Leg ext 4 x 12 5 sec neg
OLD: 45, 60, 60 (2 sec pause @ 13 & 18), 45 (20 rep sets)
OLD: 60, 75, 75 (2 sec pause @ 9, 12, & 18), 60 (20 rep sets)
OLD: 90, 135, 165x11
NEW: 135, 165, 180, 195x10 +solid progress 

Leg press 4 x 12-15
OLD: 200x15, 290x15, 290x15, 290x7
OLD: 200x15, 400x15, 600x15, 800x14
OLD: 800x12, 1000x8 (spot), 1000x6 (spot)
NEW:  600x15, 800x15, 1000x11(spot/total failure), 1000x7 (spot/total failure) +some improvement 

Lying leg curls 4 x 10-12
OLD: 70x12, 85x12, 85x11, 70x9, 70x12
OLD: 55, 70, 85, 70
OLD: 115x12, 130x (i literally forgot),122.5x10
NEW:  122.5x12, 130x11+1(2 sec rest) -last set felt something in left ham, gonna roll I out amd see if I can continue

Stiff leg deads 4 x 12
OLD:  135x10, 135x10, 135x10, 135x10, 0
OLD:  135, 185x11, 135, 135
OLD:  skipped (back still sore from last week)
NEW:  skipped (back was fine, legs were unstable, I needed to go home, but also need to STOP MAKING EXCUSES to avoid these.)

Cardio 26min 6% 2.6mph 129-138bpm, settled @132 (hood thing b/c any faster and there was some tension/pressure behind my knee)
  8/23 25 min @ 10% 3.3mph 136bpm (w/ propranolol)
  8/22 25 min @   9%  3.3mph 133 bpm (w/ propranolol)
^^^^
Huge difference when not medicated. 

Total gym time 2hrs 20min w/ cardio missing 1 exercise (4 sets)
-
Overall,  good day.  I believe I made progress in everything except what I skipped. I know the previous weeks make the log annoying, but seeing the weekly progress is nice. Next week I'll get rid of some of the extra crap in here.

This might be my longest day in the routine. I can't start at 9:30 on "Day 3."  Fucking wiped. Time to eat, wait a little,  then get my ass to sleep. 

Tomorrow = "Rest day," but I'm doing cardio no matter what.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 25, 2022)

Stickler said:


> 8-24-2022
> Morning Weight: 208lbs
> -
> Diet prepped and perfect
> ...





1,000 pound on the leg press?


----------



## Stickler (Aug 25, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 1,000 pound on the leg press?


Yessir

And all sets were 3 min rests except leg press and when looking for spotters. Not as many big guys at night.

I'm not a "take a video guy" but I tried last night. Just couldn't find a spot to properly prop my phone and wasn't able to ask anyone.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

The “old” is the previous program and “new” is the updated and current one correct? That’s a lot to keep up with, if so. What’s the reason for logging both? Unless I’m completely wrong lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 25, 2022)

Those are some big numbers you are moving! 💪


----------



## Stickler (Aug 25, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> The “old” is the previous program and “new” is the updated and current one correct? That’s a lot to keep up with, if so. What’s the reason for logging both? Unless I’m completely wrong lol


You're right. 

I did this week because the previous from a few weeks ago were "closer" to this routine so I left them. However the last "old" was when I totally changed his routine and tried 3 or 2 true working sets. Left it for weight reference. Next week, there will only be 2 entries.  This week's as a weight/rep reference amd the new days results (since its the same routine)

It's a mess, just tough to find reference when it's changing every 3 weeks


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

Stickler said:


> You're right.
> 
> I did this week because the previous from a few weeks ago were "closer" to this routine so I left them. However the last "old" was when I totally changed his routine and tried 3 or 2 true working sets. Left it for weight reference. Next week, there will only be 2 entries. This week's as a weight/rep reference amd the new days results (since its the same routine)
> 
> It's a mess, just tough to find reference when it's changing every 3 weeks



Okay I thought that’s what it was for and makes complete sense and helps us all understand it better as well. I can imagine that it is hard to find reference. Hoping you get it all dialed in how you need to. Glad you’re back at it consistently after the week life kept you consumed. Keep grinding bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 25, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Okay I thought that’s what it was for and makes complete sense and helps us all understand it better as well. I can imagine that it is hard to find reference. Hoping you get it all dialed in how you need to. Glad you’re back at it consistently after the week life kept you consumed. Keep grinding bro


Thanks. I told him I needed 3 weeks from this week since I didn't do it last week. The mofo changes it to keep the body guessing, so dialing it in is challenging. Either way, as long as there is progress, I'll do whatever but have learned to ask more questions thanks to you all.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 25, 2022)

Stickler said:


> The mofo changes it to keep the body guessing, so dialing it in is challenging.


Oof.


Red flags don't get much bigger than this.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Thanks. I told him I needed 3 weeks from this week since I didn't do it last week. The mofo changes it to keep the body guessing, so dialing it in is challenging. Either way, as long as there is progress, I'll do whatever but have learned to ask more questions thanks to you all.



Absolutely man. Sounds good to me. Progress is progress. I’m sure he’s not a fan of you questioning him, but you’re the client and it’s your goals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 25, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Oof.
> 
> 
> Red flags don't get much bigger than this.


Why?


----------



## TODAY (Aug 25, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Why?


The whole "keep the body guessing" or "muscle confusion" thing is conter-productive at best.

Do exercises become stale eventually? Sure.

Is variation good? Yes, to an extent.

But the idea that you need to constantly "confuse" the body is obtuse nonsense.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 25, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Oof.
> 
> 
> Red flags don't get much bigger than this.


Why?  (Grabbing notebook)


IronSoul said:


> Absolutely man. Sounds good to me. Progress is progress. I’m sure he’s not a fan of you questioning him, but you’re the client and it’s your goals.


He's good with it and it's creating answers from him so I can better understand what he's doing


----------



## Stickler (Aug 25, 2022)

TODAY said:


> The whole "keep the body guessing" or "muscle confusion" thing is conter-productive at best.
> 
> Do exercises become stale eventually? Sure.
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll look more into it for sure. If I'm being honest, I never knew that. I thought you were supposed to change after a certain period of time but every 3-4 weeks was a bit much.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 25, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Oof.
> 
> 
> Red flags don't get much bigger than this


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 25, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Ok, I'll look more into it for sure. If I'm being honest, I never knew that. I thought you were supposed to change after a certain period of time but every 3-4 weeks was a bit much.


To be honest I have been doing the same routine for several months now. I add weight when I hit the top rep range. Or I'll switch up dumbbells for barbells sometimes. But if your don't have a consistent routine how do you keep track of weight and reps? I think there is variations to workouts but most are just that. A different way of working out the same shit. Just my thoughts on it. I'm not giving advice and do what you want because I really don't know Jack shit about setting up a plan.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 25, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Red flags don't get much bigger than this





hard_gains said:


> I really don't know Jack shit about setting up a plan.



This is one of many reasons I left the first coach and then hired a different coach at all. First one really put me off coaches at all, but I don't know shit about fuck so I hired a new one who does.

First coach changed the plan EVERY SINGLE WEEK, and my programming was exactly the same as everyone else's on the "team". 

New coach only changes it when I ask for a change,  but no more than once every 6 weeks, and the "changes" are subtle. A different set x rep range, or a little different order. A different grip. Stuff like that. I usually ask for a "new" program once every 12 weeks or so. 

I've had WAY BETTER progress with this type of programming over the "muscle confusion" programming. Sure it's more interesting because you never know what you're up for that day, but then how do you even know what weights to start at or fail at if you've never done it?


----------



## Yano (Aug 25, 2022)

Ed Coan claims he did the same work out his entire career.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## PZT (Aug 25, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ed Coan claims he did the same work out his entire career.  🤷‍♂️



And trained his accessories as if he’d do them in a meet lol. Pretty sure I have seen or heard of him doing like a double with some ungodly weight on a seated behind the neck press


----------



## Stickler (Aug 26, 2022)

8-25-2022
Day 4: Rest Day 

I was going to cardio after work. Thought my allergies were kicking in. I was wrong. Diet was miniscule,  only 2 meals due to zero appetite from a fever. Went home early because I felt like trash. 

Sitting at 102.9° and hoping I sweat it out so that tomorrow is a normal day. Tested negative for Covid (not that those things are accurate anyway) but for peace of mind for the older people I live with.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 26, 2022)

Hope you feel better soon bro. Hopefully not covid.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 26, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Hope you feel better soon bro. Hopefully not covid.


Thanks man, not covid, just miserable


----------



## eazy (Aug 30, 2022)

feeling any better?


----------



## Stickler (Aug 30, 2022)

I finally broke the fever yesterday morning but couldn't breathe without coughing. 

Went through a shitload of tea, honey, lemon, and cough drops. 

Then like a dumbass pulled an all nighter trying to catch up and get prepared for work today. 

My diet is not on point. Food is prepped but the appetite still isn't back, so I'm not getting my calories in today but am trying for tomorrow and still too weak/tired and swamped for work to do much at the gym, probably at least do cardio to get the blood pumping though. 

My progress is going to suffer,  but I've got to make money and this is my immediate priority.  However,  even after being sick I only lost about 1-1.5 lbs.

Thanks for asking I appreciate it, whatever virus it was spread like wildfire to whomever was at the birthday dinner we went to Sunday and no one tested positive for covid. Just the normal horrible flu.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 30, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Oof.
> 
> 
> Red flags don't get much bigger than this.


Sounds like John Meadows programmed it but not for the same reasons


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 30, 2022)

Glad you're on the mend bud.


----------



## Yano (Aug 30, 2022)

Good to see ya back at it man and feeling better.


----------



## eazy (Sep 7, 2022)

You give up?

Or only logging at TID?


----------



## Stickler (Sep 7, 2022)

No I did not.  I actually haven't really been online since maybe Wed or Thursday of last week.  I actually just got in from the gym and finished up some notes. Was gonna post this in the morning, but here it is.
--
Log has been slacking and my ability to be consistent sucks. Plain and simple. Took on some extra work and I haven't been able to really fit in gym time. I need the money badly, plus I knew the gf and I had some end of summer plans so I had to make sure I was set with that. 

Also, I was trying to make enough cash for a funeral a couple hundred miles away. Old friend of mine relapsed after being sober for like 5+ years and OD on Fentinyl. That crap should never have been invented. 

I know, just more excuses. Either way, trying to figure it out..and so far it seems that if can split my cardio and workout into 2 separate sessions I might be able to get it all in. Otherwise I'll be at the gym every night until midnight. Just gonna keep trying and work on getting more consistent. 
----
9-3-22
@ the beach, got a 3 day punch card.  Followed my gf's nephew and I did some half ass chest workout with a little triceps thrown in there.  Got in there, but was it really worth it?
----
9-5-22
Morning fasted Cardio: 25min Treadmill 3.9mph @ 9% 138bpm (kind of guessing because the sensors only worked once. Stupid planet fitness.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 7, 2022)

9-6-22
Start 11:00pm
Stretch
"Day 2"

Barbell shoulder press 6 x 12 3 sec negative 
OLD:  65, 65, 70, 95, 115x10, 105x8 (spot)
NEW: 65, 95, 95, 105, 115, 125x8 (s&l) +improvement 

Side laterals 3 warmups of 5 reps then triple drop set of 10-10-10 
OLD:   13, 18, 20,  30/20/10 (2s pause @30#5, 2sp @20#8, 2sp @10#5&8) 
NEW:  13, 20, 25,  30/20/10 +improvement no pauses

Reverse pec dec triple drop set 2 rounds  10-10-10
OLD:   80/70/60, 100/95/80×5/60×5 
NEW:  90/85/80, 100/95/90x5/80x4 +improvement -not good enough 

Curl bar cable upright rows 3 warmups then triple drop set of 8-8-8 
OLD:   25, 35, 42.5, 57.5/42.5/30 
NEW:  35, 42.5, 50, 65x6/50/35 (sloppy) +no forearmstrap -poor form on drop set,⁰ went too heavy, WATCH CLENCHING TEETH!! 

Db preacher curls 4 x 12 
OLD:  25, 30x12(right)/30x11, 30x11+1(spot)/30x8+3(spot)+1(almost all spot), 25x13(right)/25×10+1(spot, then 2 sec pause +1 no spot)
NEW:   25, 30, 30, 30/30×10(left to failure) +improvement, no forearm brace 

Db incline curls 3 warmups of 5 reps then 1 hard work set 7-9 
OLD:   15, 25, 30, 30x7/20x3
NEW:  15, 25, 30, 35x5/25×4 +improvement, no forearm brace

Cardio treadmill 25 min @ 3% 2.5mph 132-139bpm
2 hrs total gym time out at 1am 

Overall,  not bad in regard to not needing the brace. Several improvements, I just can't get ahead of myself, I will anyway though. Late nights are nice because the machines are all available. Problem is, not too many qualified spotters this late for super heavy lifts. Somehow going to need to try and add another variable to the timing of the workout. Not worried though.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 8, 2022)

9-7-22
Supposed to be "Day 3" but offloaded a tractor trailer of frozen cookie dough for work and it was several hours away. Plus, only getting 3.5hrs or so of restless sleep the night before had me spent. 

Only ate half of my prepped daily meals, so about 1100 cals for the day. 

Going to sleep early to get rest and Day 3 (heavy leg day) tomorrow. 
----
9-8-22
Morning weight: 207lb after 2 cups of coffee 
--
Routine "Day 3: "
Start: 11:50am (I've prepared for a long day) slightly disappointing that's it's pretty empty which means low spot potential 
Stretch

Close grip bench press 4 x 10
OLD:  135, 175(lift), 185(lift), 205x8+1 (l&s)
NEW:    185x5 (TOO high!!! w/o a spot or lift GOD DAMNIT)
Take a min & start again, nor ruining the day mentally on the 1st set
*RESET*:  135, 155, 175, 175 -not happy but with no spot or lift 

Cable tricep ext 3 warmups of 5 reps then 1 work set of 12 w/ 5 sec neg 
OLD: 50, 65, 80, 87.5
NEW:    50, 72.5, 80, 87 5x14 (had more juice) core isn't strong enough yet to pull 95 and stay locked in place 

Leg ext 4 x 12 5 sec neg
OLD:   135, 165, 180, 195x10
NEW:  165, 180, 195, 210 +progress 

Leg press 4 x 12-15
OLD:  600x15, 800x15, 1000x11, 1000x7
NEW: 600x15, 800x15, 1000x10 (spot till failure), 1000x5 (got deeper on every rep) +lesson is form over weight, get lower on my presses 

Lying leg curls 4 x 10-12
OLD:   122.5x12, 130x11+1(2 sec rest)
NEW:  122.5x12, 130x11, 130x9, 115x8 (spent)

Total gym time 2hrs 10min No cardio


----------



## eazy (Sep 8, 2022)

Stickler said:


> 1100 cals for the day


see, you didn't kill anybody


----------



## Stickler (Sep 8, 2022)

eazy said:


> see, you didn't kill anybody


I could bare keep my eyes open, I was miserable company, and it cost me at the gym today. THAT, and you still have like 300 calories LESS per day. 

Plus, I've been starving all day today. 

Not. A. Fan.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 12, 2022)

9-12-22
"Day 5"
Rack deadlifts 7 x 8, 6, 5, 3,3,3,3
OLD:  225, 275, 275, 275, 255, 255, 255
NEW:  225, 255, 275, 285, 295, 305, 315x6 +surprised myself today after taking 2 weeks from this exercise. Had more juice in the tank but trying to go up slow and steady. No rush 

Standing calf raises  5 x 12-15 
OLD:   240, 280x13, 280x8, 260x10, 240x10 
NEW:  240x15, 260x15, 260x13, 260x12, 260x11

Seated calf machine  4 x 15  5 sec hold on Stretch
OLD: 45, 55, 55, 60
NEW:  55, 60, 60, 60

Hanging leg raises 4 x 20 
OLD: 20, 20, 20, 10
NEW:  20, 20, 20, 20

Seated cambered shrugs 4 x 20 hold contraction 3 sec  (was told to just use DB, couldn't find a bar)
OLD: 65, 70x14, 65, 65 +easier to do but not enough to go up, maybe next week
NEW:  65, 70, 75x18, 70x14 -spent

Cardio 25min treadmill 4.5% 3.3mph 132-136bpm

I know there was some questions of over training calves, and it was brought to coach's attention. After his revision a few weeks back,  he left it as it. So, I'm doing it, even if there is some confusion as to why. 

Overall a good day. Improvement all around. It would seem a little rest from the rack deads 3 weeks ago have healed nicely. Just gotta be careful and remember it's not a race.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 12, 2022)

Stickler said:


> 9-12-22
> "Day 5"
> Rack deadlifts 7 x 8, 6, 5, 3,3,3,3
> OLD:  225, 275, 275, 275, 255, 255, 255
> ...


What's your coach's rationale behind using rack DLs as a primary exercise?


----------



## Stickler (Sep 13, 2022)

I don't know. I'll ask. This is day "5."  I'm doing stiff deads on day "3" with day "4" as a rest day. 

Honestly, I can't do it. My 3rd day is so long and draining that there needs to be a change.

Btw, every time there's questions (either mine or someone from here) I make an assumption about rationale to what he's doing. For instance, he knows I've avoided deads most of my life and my legs have been on the back burner for years from some previous medical shit. "Could " there be any reason where 2 different types of deadlifts are beneficial to helping me build up my deficiencies?  I literally have no idea. 

I will say, and it's hard for me to argue,  is that I'm gaining strength, muscle,  and losing fat. I saw some of my gf's family last weekend for the first time since they were mocking me on July 3rd for bringing my own food. They about shit their pants while we were at the beach. It was a little refreshing to get some acknowledgement without trying. Regardless, I know I have a long way to go for where I want to be.

Anyway, these are questions I wouldn't even know to ask, or why. So by all means, please feel free to ask me and I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## eazy (Sep 13, 2022)

Stickler said:


> They about shit their pants


what's up on some progress pics?


----------



## Stickler (Sep 13, 2022)

eazy said:


> what's up on some progress pics?


Nope. Too soon. Not enough progress and no false applause.

The difference between them, and here, is a little goes along way with everyone else. Lol.

Oh, and I recorded my leg presses the other day, but the angle was horrible and several of my reps aren't deep enough, so.. I need to drop the weight a little and work on form.  So, this place has me watching what I do. Lol. (Whoch is a good thing)


----------



## eazy (Sep 13, 2022)

Stickler said:


> a little goes along way with everyone else


ain't that the truth, normies


----------



## Stickler (Sep 14, 2022)

eazy said:


> what's up on some progress pics?


Fuck it.  Here's 2 months and 10 days.  My results would have been MUCH  better if I stayed consistent as per @BigBaldBeardGuy said many times.  BUT, his name didn't show up so maybe he's ignored me, I don't know.  So much for giving someone credit (I could be wrong, or maybe my computer is fucked up).  Either way, here they are for the ripping.  As per @RiR0 said  (WHICH, also doesn't show up on my list.. so I guess HE ignored me too??!)  ... get as lean as possible before gaining weight.  I'm working on it.

BTW, I LOVE this place.  All parts of it.  I take criticism and questions like a champ.  I take the information that I've been asked and learned to my coach (which I've NEVER had before)... and people just "ignore me."  I'm not sure why.  I did nothing wrong, but just work out differently than others with advice from someone I paid who has been successful, that others disagree with.  The funny part is, I have NO IDEA WHY?  Which is .. why I'm here.  TO LEARN.

Ignore me, whatever.  Maybe I'm doing "wrong shit" but I'm just being guided by someone other than members here, which is why I'm leaving a log.  To get advice, questions, criticism, to get knowledge on shit I never thought to ask before, and.. ... to continue to be better.  Thanks to whomever still follows and for those who decided to ignore me, doesn't make sense but you do whatever is right for you, sorry if what I'm doing isn't "right."


----------



## TiredandHot (Sep 14, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Fuck it.  Here's 2 months and 10 days.  My results would have been MUCH  better if I stayed consistent as per @BigBaldBeardGuy said many times.  BUT, his name didn't show up so maybe he's ignored me, I don't know.  So much for giving someone credit (I could be wrong, or maybe my computer is fucked up).  Either way, here they are for the ripping.  As per @RiR0 said  (WHICH, also doesn't show up on my list.. so I guess HE ignored me too??!)  ... get as lean as possible before gaining weight.  I'm working on it.
> 
> BTW, I LOVE this place.  All parts of it.  I take criticism and questions like a champ.  I take the information that I've been asked and learned to my coach (which I've NEVER had before)... and people just "ignore me."  I'm not sure why.  I did nothing wrong, but just work out differently than others with advice from someone I paid who has been successful, that others disagree with.  The funny part is, I have NO IDEA WHY?  Which is .. why I'm here.  TO LEARN.
> 
> ...


Both those guys got a 3 day ban, that's why you can't tag them. FYI.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 14, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Both those guys got a 3 day ban, that's why you can't tag them. FYI.


Well damn, I missed that.  Sorry for saying that shit then.  I take their input seriously, but thank you for the update.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 14, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Both those guys got a 3 day ban, that's why you can't tag them. FYI.


I was about to tell him the same thing after his rant lol, you're a little paranoid @Stickler !

Your progress pics look great actually. I can see a huge difference already. Not too soon to post them at all.

It makes sense though, your lifts have gone up a ton. Keep it up bro!


----------



## Stickler (Sep 14, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I was about to tell him the same thing after his rant lol, you're a little paranoid @Stickler !
> 
> Your progress pics look great actually. I can see a huge difference already. Not too soon to post them at all.
> 
> It makes sense though, your lifts have gone up a ton. Keep it up bro!


Thanks. I repeat, not here for false applause. @TiredandHot , @CohibaRobusto ..  ya fuckin blame me?  Either get it right or get the fuck out!  Lol. 

Anyway,  I could have done better if I stayed more consistent but I appreciate the 👍


----------



## PZT (Sep 14, 2022)

Looks like a whole new dude


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 14, 2022)

Hell yeah man that’s some good progress. You feeling better to? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Sep 14, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hell yeah man that’s some good progress. You feeling better to?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm feeling pretty good. Noticed the only time I've had forearm or shoulder problems (after the first 2 or 3 weeks) is when I decided to tweak the routine to 3 heavy working sets. 

Strength is going up everywhere, energy is up, sleep is better,  snoring less. I mean.. I really can't argue.  Still working on fat loss of course, but at some point I'm going to want to add some mass so I can fill out and thicken up. Then again, I've NEVER been that small/lean to worry about it. 

The grind continues.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 14, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I'm feeling pretty good. Noticed the only time I've had forearm or shoulder problems (after the first 2 or 3 weeks) is when I decided to tweak the routine to 3 heavy working sets.
> 
> Strength is going up everywhere, energy is up, sleep is better, snoring less. I mean.. I really can't argue. Still working on fat loss of course, but at some point I'm going to want to add some mass so I can fill out and thicken up. Then again, I've NEVER been that small/lean to worry about it.
> 
> The grind continues.



Sounds like all positive stuff man. Happy to hear it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Sep 15, 2022)

9-13-2022
Morning weight 205lbs
Diet was in a deficit for the day
Worked extra hours today, skipped gym.
-----
9-14-2022
Morning weight 205lbs
Diet was clean and in a major deficit. Not prepped meals. Macros were not balanced, it was a high protien, medium to low carb, and minimal fat day. 
--
I know I've fucked with this over the weeks, but it didn't change after the last revision. Last time I made my own change I ended up with shoulder pain, so for now just dealing with the volume but going to pay close attention to fatigue levels. 
--
The "2nd OLD/last time I worked Day 6" is when I tried to change volume and working set rep ranges. I ended up hurting my shoulder, so this week's sets/rep ranges are comparable to the "1st OLD."  .. next week it'll be cleaned up
--
Routine "Day 6:" -(l&s) = lift and spot 
Stretched chest & shoulders 

Bench press 7 x 8,6,5,3,3,3,3
OLD:   135, 185, 185, 225x1, 205x3 (l&s), 225(l&s), 225(l&s)
OLD:  185x8, 205x6 (goal was 6-8, l&s), 225x5 (goal was 6-8 l&s)
NEW:   185, 205, 215, 225, 245, 265 (l&s) (x3 and spot said all me, not feeling it, watching shoulder, backing down a tad), 245 +solid progress, only used spot once, shoulder feels great

Incline bench press 4 x 6,6,12,20
OLD:  135, 155, 95, 85
OLD:  135x8, 155x8, 185x1 (came too low), 185x4 (l&s)
NEW:   135, 155, 165, 145x14/135x5 (total failure W/O a spo,,  had to roll the fucking bar down to my waist then stand up)  +solid progress next time have spot for 20 reps

Front plate raises 45 lb plate 50 reps 
OLD:  12, 11, 11, 6=40 
OLD:  15 (20 sec rest),11 (60 sec rest), 10 (180 sec rest), 12 (30 sec rest), 2=50
NEW:   25 (180s rest), 12 (60s rest), 13 +progress,  stamina is increasing 

Reverse pushdowns 4 x 12 
OLD:   30x12, 40x12, 50x12, 60x12
OLD:   50, 70, 85x6 (rest 120 sec), 85x6
NEW:  50x12, 70x12, 85x12, 85x6/60x6 +progress, could have been a better last set

Underhand seated rows 2 warmups then one triple drop set of 12-12-12 
OLD: 120x8, 120x8. 160/100/55
OLD:  120x8, 160x8, 180x8/120×8/55×9 
NEW:  100x8, 120x8,  180

Underhand pulldowns 4 x 12
OLD:  55, 70, 100, 120x9 +total failure 
OLD:  70, 100, 160x4 (goal was 6-8, 60 sec pause), 140x7
NEW:   85, 120, 140, 160x11 +progress 

No Cardio.

Overall, another day with increases on every exercise. Rest time of 3 minutes worked well between sets and felt pretty good with each movement.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 16, 2022)

9-15-2022
So, this is new. Woke up sore after what I thought was a good night's sleep. Woke up 6am, then laid down for what was supposed to be for 20 minutes at 10:30am.  Slept until 2:10pm!!  Wtf?! BUT, Woke up not sore. Problem is it killed the day.  Worked the rest of the day and night. 

Diet clean but at a deficit and meal replacements due to time restraints.  Not thrilled, but prepping tomorrow, no cooked food.
-----
9-16-2022
Diet on point so far, prepped and ready
-
Stretch
-
Day 1:  start time 1pm

Wide grip pull-ups 50 reps (use assisted, lbs are amount of my weight lifted)
OLD:  25x110, 17x110, 
OLD:  25x115, 16x115, 10x115
NEW:  20x130 (90s rest), 12x130 (3min rest), 13x130 +progress, but amount of rest didn't matter. Not sure why, maybe because of the amount of reps?

Close grip pulldowns 3 warmups of 5 then 1 work set of 8-10 
OLD: 85, 120, 140, 160x8
OLD:  85, 140, 160, 180x3/160x7 
NEW:  85, 140, 160, 180 (2s pause @6, used grip straps) +slow progress, but progress 

Db pullovers 4 x 20 3 sec negative
OLD:  50, 55, 55x17, 55x15
OLD:  55, 55, 60, 60x14
NEW:  60, 65, 65x17, 65x12 -jumped too much for the amount of volume

Cable crossovers 3 warmups of 5 then 1 work set of 12-15 w/ 3 sec hold on contraction 
OLD:  35, 42.5, 42.5, 30X12
OLD:  30, 35, 42.5, 42.5x6/25x9 
NEW:  35, 35, 42.5, 42.5x12 +slight progress 

Lower cable pulls 4 x 12 3 sec hold on contraction
OLD:   20, 20, 20, 25x9
OLD:  20, 25x11, 20x11, 15
NEW:  20 (2min rest), 25x10, 20, 20

Hanging leg raises  3 x 12-15 
OLD:  15, 15, 15
OLD:  15, 15, 15
NEW:  15, 15, 15

Cardio: Treadmill 25 min @ 6% 3.2mph 131 bpm
1hr 45m total incl. cardio

Overall decent day.  With these exercises I may be hitting the plateu point. My next check in is Wed 21st, so this day could totally change. No idea. I do miss DB Bent over rows and HS Iso row machine though.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 19, 2022)

9-17-2022
Next few days will be busy, but going to make sure I at least do cardio.

Cardio: Treadmill 25 min @ 6% 3mph 132 bpm
----
9-18-2022

Cardio: Treadmill 25 min @ 5 5% 3.7mph 130 bpm


----------



## Stickler (Sep 20, 2022)

9-19-2022
Lack of time is getting the best of me these past few days.
Cardio: Treadmill 25 min @ 5 .8% 3.4mph 130 bpm
-----
9-20-2022 -AM
Diet had been iffy the past couple days. Maybe 10 weeks of the same food is starting to bore me, I don't know.
-
Morning weight is 210lbs, going up.
-
I've decided that Morning Fasted Cardio is going to happen as close to ED as possible. This way, if the day gets ahead of me I've at least worked on some sort of fat loss.  Also, I meet with my coach Wed for new scan and plan revamp.  I need to get my gym routine to where I'm achieving my goals but maximizing 1-1.5hrs of gym time AT MOST, and if possible including cardio, should I decide to do it twice.  I've got more shit about to hit my daily plate with some real world deadlines and the gym time needs to be shortened. I know I may slow result speed down, but as long as there is progress, I'll just have to be patient and roll with it.  Assuming I get both Morning cardio and an afternoon/night workout in, there should be 2 daily entries.

Morning Fasted Cardio 25 mins Treadmill 8% 3.7mph 137mpb


----------



## Stickler (Sep 23, 2022)

9-21-2022

Fasted Morning Cardio 25min treadmill 6% 3.8mph 133bmp
--
Met with my coach. I asked him about switching exercises frequently and how as we change some are high volume, some are lower rep and working sets, etc. Either @TODAY  Or @CJ asked me a question last week I was looking in to.  Many people questioned his changing routines often.

He said, "The most adaptive machine we have is the human body. Variables need to change or else there is a diminishing return."  I asked about his reasoning for certain exercises, he gave me certain answers that I'll botch. Maybe next time I'll just record like an interview if he'll let me.

He was very happy with the current progress as well as my improved mobility and less pain and fatigue.
-
He asked me what I wanted to focus on. Told him I need to lose more stomach fat, want to fill in pecs and grow my bicep peak.  He said you can never have a wide enough back, we'll also work on traps, and of course some legs. He adapted my new routine so I spend less time in the gym. He told me 3-5 minutes rest is great for power lifters buy I don't need that much and the reason for some of my volume is so I can still exert max effort with less weight to work on hypotrophy while minimizing injury.  It will help strengthen supporting muscle groups to help increase strength when the volume changes on the next routine change. That's the best way I can explain it without fucking it up.
-
Got a new diet that drops my calories by almost 300cals. The balance is of it is raising protein, lowering carbs, and lowering fat.  He has me just above 2000 cals for the day. Food is different so I'll have to buy, prep, and start strict by Monday. I'll also start new routine on Monday.
-
Log up date..  boring,  this week I've done fasted Morning cardio every day. Time has been tough to manage,  making cash through gig job, looking for full time work,  started real estate school Monday night, along with a ton of other shit. My sleep is suffering and needs to be better managed.

Here is the next routine. I mentioned that I found I'm avoiding certain days because I didn't have time to finish the day. He said, we can't have that.  Whether you agree with his methods or not, here it is. If anyone has questions or comments, I'll take them, save them, and ask him. I may not have an answer for you:

Day 1:
Wide grip pull-ups 50 reps as many sets as it takes
Db rows 4 x 10-12
Seated rows 4 x 10-12
Shruggs 5 x 10
Db upright rows 4 x 10-12
Seated calf raises 4 x 20

Day 2:
Bench press 5 x 5,5,2,2,20
Incline hammer press 4 x 12,12,10,8
Flat bench flyes 4 x 12 supersetted w/
Incline flyes 4 x 12
Barbell curls  4 x 8-10
Preacher  curls 3 x 12  3 sec neg each rep


Day 3: off

Day 4:
Side laterals 4 x 50
Barbell seated overhead press 6 x 12 3 sec negative
Bent over reAr laterals 4 x 20
Rope pushdowns. 4 x 15 3 sec positive & 3 sec neg
Overhead tricep ext 4 x 15 5 sec neg each rep
Close grip Bench press 3 x 12

Day 5:
Leg ext 5 x 10,20,15 w/ 3 sec neg , 12 w/ 4 sec neg , 10 w/ 5 sec neg
Lying leg curls  5 x 10,20,15 w/ 3 sec neg , 12 w/ 4 sec neg , 10 w/ 5 sec neg
Leg press  5 x 8-10 
Hack squats  4 x 10-12
glute ham thrust   4 x  20

Day 6:
Front laterals 4 x 12
standing calf raises 5 x 25
Db pullovers 4 x 10-12
reverse  curls 4 x 12 
Hanging leg raises 4 x 20
Vertical crunches 4 x 15

Day 7: off

Edit: have him looking into Humapro @RiR0


----------



## Stickler (Sep 23, 2022)

Also, here's my new daily diet. Every day until otherwise posted:


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 23, 2022)

No comment. Look at @The Phoenix log here or on TID. Look at @Skullcrusher log here.

You are doing similar to what they are doing. And your coach sucks. Don’t change his program *slightly* based on advice given here. Because you don’t have the knowledge or experience to do so properly. You should fire your coach and get a new one.

Here’s my take on why your coach sucks. It’s lengthy. He’s got you essentially “program hopping”. You were making progress, you didn’t “plateau” so you shouldn’t switch anything. You didn’t “adapt” to the point you need to switch shit around. You’re more or less a novice/beginner lifter. You can make a lot of progress using a linear program. Adaptation is what you WANT. LOL. That’s what building muscle is. It’s the adaptation to adequate stimulation. You can build strength and you can do hypertrophy in a calorie deficit but it’s fucking difficult. It’s a lot easier to focus on one or the other. There’s strength and there’s hypertrophy. The two are a little different. High Volume High reps doesn’t build muscle. That’s been disproven by science. 3-5 minutes rest has been proven by science. Any rep range works as long as it’s taken to failure the last 5 reps are the ones that build muscle. That’s been proven by science.

Now I’m an “asshole”. So look at Paul Carter on Instagram @liftrunbang. He puts out a lot of really good free content.

You tagged @RiR0 about the Humapro. If he comes in here and gives you advice, you should listen. I have a STRONG feeling he’s going to rip your coach and program apart.

Good luck.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 23, 2022)

@Stickler, you are never going to win; trust me, I tried many times over.  Just do your own thing....


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 23, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> @Stickler, you are never going to win; trust me, I tried many times over.  Just do your own thing....


You didn’t listen and you didn’t change. You still look like a chubby old man. 🤷‍♂️

Thanks for proving what I said


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 23, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> @Stickler, you are never going to win; trust me, I tried many times over.  Just do your own thing....


Go away you scumbag scammer.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> No comment. Look at @The Phoenix log here or on TID. Look at @Skullcrusher log here.
> 
> You are doing similar to what they are doing. And your coach sucks. Don’t change his program *slightly* based on advice given here. Because you don’t have the knowledge or experience to do so properly. You should fire your coach and get a new one.
> 
> ...


What his coach said is basically a bunch of out dated nonsense that Dante Trudel and Jordan Peters have shown in the real world is bs.
His coach has top tier black genetics anything he does will work


----------



## Stickler (Sep 23, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> No comment. Look at @The Phoenix log here or on TID. Look at @Skullcrusher log here.
> 
> You are doing similar to what they are doing. And your coach sucks. Don’t change his program *slightly* based on advice given here. Because you don’t have the knowledge or experience to do so properly. You should fire your coach and get a new one.
> 
> ...


I actually appreciate the info. I will absolutely bring this up, and thank you for explaining so I understand why.  You're not an asshole dude, just telling it like it is and proven by science,  which I wholeheartedly appreciate. Facts will help me argue a valid point.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 23, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I actually appreciate the info. I will absolutely bring this up, and thank you for explaining so I understand why.  You're not an asshole dude, just telling it like it is and proven by science,  which I wholeheartedly appreciate. Facts will help me argue a valid point.


The thing is that you’ve already discussed this with your coach. He’s not hearing it. The most recent program demonstrates that. Your coach isn’t doing you any favors. 

Volume is better for strength training only because it helps in regard to the central nervous system. Powerlifters rely on volume but typically at much lower rep ranges because intensity is high. That’s strength training. That doesn’t match your goals.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 23, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> @Stickler, you are never going to win; trust me, I tried many times over.  Just do your own thing....


Ok, first of all I don't consider this a winning or losing situation. The fact that basically my entire life I've been doing high school style programs or "whatever" without proper knowledge explains WHY I don't get proper results and I end up hurting myself.  This is what makes me a "beginner" lifter, I basically operated blindly for a long time.

This place is designed to offer knowledge,  criticism,  and maybe some congratulations when deserved.  I don't take responses personally, and if someone says my coach sucks without a reason that can be backed up, then that's that an opinion. However,  when someone can post an argument that can help me further research, ask questions and get answers I'm slowly starting to understand.. that's gold. I wouldn't know what to ask or where to look because I never did the appropriate research from the beginning. 

The other thing is, in the end, every person is going to do whatever they feel they want to do. The input is important because it can change and mold our opinions of what's right/wrong and effective or a waste of time "for us."  Not to mention, the more it's supported by science the more it makes sense to question methods and ask why I'm doing what I'm doing.  

It's not about "choosing" the advice of a paid coach over information here, it's about learning what's accurate, getting results, and maximizing the efforts and time put into what we're all trying to accomplish here. 

I welcome the criticism,  advice,  and comments. I'm not an idiot, just someone who's learning from everything and everyone, one step at a time.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 23, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What his coach said is basically a bunch of out dated nonsense that Dante Trudel and Jordan Peters have shown in the real world is bs.
> His coach has top tier black genetics anything he does will work


I appreciate the reference here. I'm not cutting my responses short on purpose. I'll save them for later when they can be addressed appropriately,  I'm working and don't want to half ass what I'm understanding.


----------



## Yano (Sep 23, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I'm not an idiot



 ...... well




  👍


----------



## PZT (Sep 23, 2022)

Just do powerlifting. All the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 23, 2022)

Yano said:


> ...... well
> 
> View attachment 28827
> 
> ...


Dickhead.   Lol.. jk, I definitely set myself up for that one.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 23, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> @Stickler, you are never going to win; trust me, I tried many times over.  Just do your own thing....


Go away?


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 23, 2022)

Strongman is where it is at! You can have a big gut and eat all the Doritos and Takis you want!


----------



## Stickler (Sep 23, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Strongman is where it is at! You can have a big gut and eat all the Doritos and Takis you want!


There's a strongman comp happening at my gym I think the beginning of November. I could be wrong,  but i think it's a national qualifier too. Anyone near Delaware want the info?  Lol.

Anyway, I've always had some sort of stomach. The goal is to see if I can lose it for once. I can always "find it again" down the road if I miss too much.


----------



## Stickler (Oct 1, 2022)

I'm not lean, but I'm not AS fat.. only progress pic I've got..  oh well , here's to transparency. 

Here's to Friday.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 1, 2022)

Starting to slim down a little. Just get the consistency and you’ll be there in no time


----------



## Stickler (Oct 1, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Starting to slim down a little. Just get the consistency and you’ll be there in no time


Consistency is my biggest enemy,  but your ABSOLUTELY right man. 

I'll get there, for real. I haven't hit the gym in almost 2 weeks, which I'm not proud of.. but life. 

Also,  I mean c'mon.. my routine isn't popular. Compared to other opinions.. it is what it is.

I'll get there.


----------



## Stickler (Oct 1, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I'm not lean, but I'm not AS fat.. only progress pic I've got..  oh well , here's to transparency.
> 
> Here's to Friday.


Oh.. and for the record... I'll NEVER be small. I'm ok with that....


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 1, 2022)

Life gets in the way brother. You just have to choose what matters in your life and make time for it


----------



## Stickler (Oct 1, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Life gets in the way brother. You just have to choose what matters in your life and make time for it


Great thought my man. Well said, and the simplest things are always the truth.


----------

